# Must NOT Watch Movies Thread V1: Personal Opinions



## red_devil (Jul 29, 2007)

guys , now that you've been recommending the MUST WATCH movies .. how about taking the names of movie that would not recommend ..


so list  out the movies which you think are not worth watching / downloading


----------



## max_demon (Jul 29, 2007)

any porn movie


----------



## nix (Jul 29, 2007)

jeepers creepers. its worst in every sense.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 29, 2007)

eXistenZ - I don't even recall downloading the movie after watching it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 29, 2007)

All the movies made by Indian producers and directors as their storyline always seems to be copied.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 29, 2007)

Bridge to Terabithia...I didn't liked it.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 29, 2007)

^^it wasnt that bad....but could have been made better. sheesh....i was shattered when Annasophia Robb died so suddenly 

Its worth a watch anyways


@Harvik......have u watched Yun Hota to Kya Hota? 55, Park Avenue, Page 3, Mr. & Mrs. Iyer n countless other movies which i cant recall now....even am no die hard fan of bollywood movies, but make it a point to catch up on some really good ones


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

jhoom barabar jhoom!


----------



## vish786 (Jul 29, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> All the movies made by Indian producers and directors as their storyline always seems to be copied.



com'on not all movies... what abt sholay does that scuks


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> jhoom barabar jhoom!



Very very ridiculous movie. I was sleeping after first 15 minutes


----------



## hullap (Jul 29, 2007)

Abracadabra .switched on POGO and this movie was coming.horrible harry potter  
copy.but i was laughing bcoz it(movie) was silly and useless


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 29, 2007)

Alag  =  Just A Shitt 

Saw 1 
Saw 2 
Saw 3 

Flags Of Our Fathers = Downloaded It But Could Not Bear It More Then 5 Mins .


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey , the SAW trilogy was really cool.....its one of the must watch movies


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2007)

'Napolean Dynamite', totally lame movie.



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Bridge to Terabithia...I didn't liked it.


 
It was a odd but nice movie, what you were expecting? harry potter ot Narnia?



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> any porn movie


 
Any!!!!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 30, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> any porn movie


asking or recommending? 



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> All the movies made by Indian producers and directors as their storyline always seems to be copied.


Andaz apna apna,hera pheri,phir hera pheri,lagaan, and other comedies are they copied?


----------



## indian_samosa (Jul 30, 2007)

epic movie ..


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2007)

how bout

evil dead 3


----------



## cyberscriber (Jul 30, 2007)

indian_samosa said:
			
		

> epic movie ..


^^ awful movie


----------



## indian_samosa (Jul 30, 2007)

^^I absolutely hated that movie ...how can one call that comedy !!


----------



## qams (Jul 30, 2007)

fight club (English)


----------



## a_medico (Jul 30, 2007)

qams said:
			
		

> fight club (English)



hehehehe..man you could get killed if you say that in public 

Just kidding...apni apni choice but FC just won't make it to most of the people's list.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 30, 2007)

qams said:
			
		

> fight club (English)


 
Give the list of movies you hate , i might like them. Fight club was awesome.


Epic Movie was horrible.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

1st rule of fight club: there is no Fight club.. 
btw epic movie really sucked..


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 30, 2007)

JACKA$s 2... Its not a movie..I think.. Its kinda fun filled(they call it so) collection.. You may vomit on watching it!!!


----------



## a_medico (Jul 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 1st rule of fight club: there is no Fight club..
> btw epic movie really sucked..



hehehe..incidentally, thats not the first rule


----------



## indian_samosa (Jul 30, 2007)

Jacka$$ 2 is the craziest $hit I have seen .... man talk about not having limits ..


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 30, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> com'on not all movies... what abt sholay does that scuks


Oops!!I forgot the name of the movie it's storyline was copied from.


----------



## Huskmann (Jul 30, 2007)

Epic Movie - Worst Movie Of The Century:d


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 30, 2007)

fight club was relly awesm....... 
only those ppl who cant understand eng prop can say it was bad!!!!
hey hav u ppl seen machinist....... its a bit like fight club.... relly gud muvee!!!

illusinist is a very gud 1...... saw it recently


----------



## vish786 (Jul 30, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Oops!!I forgot the name of the movie it's storyline was copied from.



yes it was copied from english movie, but even after copying their r difference in movie, and its a good movie then the english version.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 30, 2007)

BOLLYWOOD IS BIG CRAP AND BIGGEST COPYCAT. 
only very few movies are watchable.
wel dont ever think abt watchin EVIL DEAD, EXORCIST, DRACULA and worst of all APOCALYPSO (i dont know how it got 4.5 ratin in TOI )


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 31, 2007)

^^u sane? u expected rains, propah hero, heroine, son & dance sequences from a movie which depicted the times during the Mayan civilization???  also its Apocalypto....not Apocalypso  its one of the best movies i have come across....Mel Gibson rocks


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 31, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> and worst of all APOCALYPSO (i dont know how it got 4.5 ratin in TOI )



That was an awesome movie made by Mel Gibson,,


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^u sane? u expected rains, propah hero, heroine, son & dance sequences from a movie which depicted the times during the Mayan civilization???  also its Apocalypto....not Apocalypso  its one of the best movies i have come across....Mel Gibson rocks


 
Apocolypto was a totally lame movie. No good story , totally expected rambo first blood plot set in mayan time . Not bad movie but it was lame .


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 31, 2007)

Who said Apocalypto sucks?? :X


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 31, 2007)

^^the people's here say that


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 31, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Who said Apocalypto sucks?? :X


Not me sir,,


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 31, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> JACKA$s 2... Its not a movie..I think.. Its kinda fun filled(they call it so) collection.. You may vomit on watching it!!!




yes, some scenes may induce vomiting, but it was a cool movie!
i almost fell off my chair, laughing!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

evildead any part.


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 31, 2007)

must watch ring if goin fr a scary muvee.....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 31, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Who said Apocalypto sucks?? :X


 
Me Me Me...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 31, 2007)

evil dead 3...
shakti (that hindi aishwarya rai movie)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 31, 2007)

blackpearl show tarey some taarey


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 31, 2007)

I will tell you what sucks:

*Hollywood*
American pie - sex jokes are fun, but a whole movie... give me a break!!
Casino royale
All creature-eats-people movies, except Jurassic Park.
eg: Anaconda, jeepers creepers, wrong turn, cobra, tremor etc etc..

*Bollywood*
Almost all. The recent movies that DID NOT suck are

Metro
Ek Chaalis ki last local
Black Friday
Bheja Fry (so so)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 1, 2007)

movies like AP don't deserve to be watched in theatres but be downloaded in divx format for free good timepass

saw bridge to terabithia i agree it's a hopeless movie almost like a b-side of narnia

but the lead girl looks so good she looks as if she is scarlett johansson's sister.

too bad i can't get both of them i've missed them by a couple of years + or -


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 1, 2007)

Memento


----------



## anispace (Aug 2, 2007)

Apocalypto was good ...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 2, 2007)

300 was a lame movie(don't ask)


----------



## cynosure (Aug 2, 2007)

^ I watched it yesterday and liked it. Choice apni apni


----------



## xbonez (Aug 2, 2007)

Ghost Rider - started it three times, not once did i get past 15min


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd say Son Of Mask & Jaani Dushman.Both of them are the biggest blockbusters of all time(pun intended). 

And I am shocked to see people hating Evil Dead & a Movie like 300.Evil Dead 3 I could have passed on it but 1 & 2 were certainly nowhere close to being bad movies.In fact they still are my top on the horror list.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 2, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> American pie - sex jokes are fun, but a whole movie... give me a break!!
> Casino royale


 
American Pie is full time pass, even if its not the greatest movie of all time it does not suck IMO. 

Casino royle !!!! are you kidding, finally a movie where james bond is not gay metrosexual kind of character.That movie was good, with no stupid gadgets.


@ratedrsuperstar , Narnia is for 5 yr olds and they would never appriciate a movie like terabithia which is for little bigger kids. 

@Tech Genius, 300 did not represent the story in a good way, but the action was kickass  . If you want to see detailed story of the 300 event , see a discovery/History channel documentry which recently came out after the movie (torrent...cough..)  , it has a detailed description of events and is far more interesting.


@rahul_becks23, Memento is not for everyone, its not a movie that will appeal to masses. I liked it.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 2, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Me Me Me...



Full support man; Apocalypto sucks


----------



## cynosure (Aug 2, 2007)

^ I deleted the movie by mistake. But when I fast forwarded the movie just to get a "feeling" of it, I only saw naked people running around thruout the movie. I dont think the movie had a story.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Aug 2, 2007)

Spidey 3...terrible for me.


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 2, 2007)

99.99% of all HINDI movies.
not bcoz of acting. we have good actors.
but we have absolutely no story writers only story copiers maybe who even though they copy from some other lang. like tamil or eng. or korean etc they ruin it while converting into bolly style.

maybe we should outsorce our script writing to other countries.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 4, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^ I deleted the movie by mistake. But when I fast forwarded the movie just to get a "feeling" of it, I only saw naked people running around thruout the movie. I dont think the movie had a story.



Hey, it does have a story and a good story.

@tgpraveen: Completely agree. Hindi movies story sucks!!


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 4, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Hey, it does have a story and a good story.
> 
> @tgpraveen: Completely agree. Hindi movies story sucks!!


 
If you think it had a good story then i assume this was the first movie you saw of this type .


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 4, 2007)

Another must not watch movie:

*Stuart Little*


----------



## praka123 (Aug 4, 2007)

Palay Khan-horrible movie


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 4, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> If you think it had a good story then i assume this was the first movie you saw of this type .



So what type of story you want? Good movies often have such simple, short story. Even that simple almost non existent story turns out to be a gripping and fascinating drama. That's an art, something Bollywood is never good at except a few. 

Very few hindi movies have a story that is based on events occuring in a 24hr period. Typical hindi movies start with the hero at an age of 9yrs, running along a road chased by his bully friends, climbs a wall, jumps, and when he lands, bingo!! he is 25 yrs old. 

Are you looking for such a story?


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 5, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> Memento



The lamest thing to say. I think you didn't understand the story because of the editing. I think this movie deserves an Oscar for editing. Such kind of editing is needed to show what really happens. The story requires it. Well must NOT watch movies is most of the Bollywood films. Waste of time and money.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 5, 2007)

*PARTNER -- 2007 { HINDI } *
 
CAST : GOVINDA , SALMAN KHAN etc 


one of THE WORST MOVIE i had watched in recent times...

i thought it would atleast have some sensible stuff .. but NO .

IT SUCKED TO THE CORE


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 5, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> So what type of story you want? Good movies often have such simple, short story. Even that simple almost non existent story turns out to be a gripping and fascinating drama. That's an art, something Bollywood is never good at except a few.
> 
> Very few hindi movies have a story that is based on events occuring in a 24hr period. Typical hindi movies start with the hero at an age of 9yrs, running along a road chased by his bully friends, climbs a wall, jumps, and when he lands, bingo!! he is 25 yrs old.
> 
> Are you looking for such a story?


 

I dont watch typical hindi movies from gay movie camps, last hindi movie i watched was munnabhai and i enjoyed it a lot.

Apocolypto was really bad movie, the gore added up to nothing but looking rubbish. If you want to see a gory movie and enjoy it then i suggest you 300 where brutality has a positive impact on the feel of the movie. Mel Gibson screwed it up this time.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 5, 2007)

^^i agree. the gore in 300 doesn't feel gory, but apocalypto was just gore and nothing else


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 6, 2007)

@ tarey_g  -
@ phreak0utt -

Its such a gr8 movie that i am recommending not to watch it to the masses ......... didnt u get the catch ... !!! ...... and u say its lame ......lol !!!

And yeah ....... what did u say .....bollywood movies ........ well , whats that ???


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 6, 2007)

Second in Command (2006) Very bad film.
Treasure Planet (2002) Though a animated movie from Disney it is the very bad movie simply because of its plot. Animation is good though.


----------



## endless_dreams_dying_soul (Aug 7, 2007)

qams said:
			
		

> fight club (English)


fight club is a gud movie man...

umm...syriana...


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 7, 2007)

Any movie which has a Female as the lead role.

Talladega Nights

5yrs no Hindi movie.

Proof

The Black Dahlia

The Devil wears prada

Layer Cake

-----------------------

Fight Club was awesome, SAW sereis is brilliant waiting for SAW4


----------



## adi87 (Aug 7, 2007)

@ *AMERICAN PIE* hater...the guy n every 1 who says that American Pie was worst......
R u crazy.. or is it bcoz u r 60+ .. The AP3 triology totally rocked.... esp. the American Wedding.... They have to be the best of the genre... now somebody please dont come up with crying abt. the GOD movie of all = EUROTRIP.

@* MEMENTO * hater...
Oh boy .... this movie was with the best Editing i have evr seen..  Wht do u like to watch ?? The saas bahu idiotics with a gyroscopic camera showing the same shot umpteen no. of times thru myriad angles so that it can sink in ur brain ( given the fact that u didnt vomit ??? )

@* 300, Apocalypto *
People, these movies are real events ( thts wht Uncle ( bully ) Sam says ) ... and if tht is wht happnd during tht period.. they have shown it fantastically... It may nt be of ur taste.. but puhleeez do not put it under this topic....
@ *Devil Wears Prada *
Ya, altough it was a gal kinda movie, i liked it... dnt knw hw the others u mentioned are...


----------



## mr_356 (Aug 7, 2007)

MEMENTO is the gr8 movie, yes if you cant follow the movie you wont like it.

Now Lets Talk About *WORST IMDB TOP 250* movie.

mine...

The Big Lebowski - Wondering how did it make to Top 250.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2007)

The Big Lebowski is a stupid time waste movie . Totally lame


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2007)

Doom - The lamest movie ever


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Doom - The lamest movie ever


Watch *www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_6bn2H3BoA
Warning:Vulgar Language


----------



## cyberscriber (Aug 7, 2007)

I love american pie. especially 1st and the 3rd. I dont think they should be in this list. steve stifler rocks!!

And, Memento remake with Amir Khan as lead is in making!


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 8, 2007)

^^   wtf


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 8, 2007)

XXX-2 First of all, its because of Ice Cube, then its the dumb plot and over the top 'graphics'


----------



## RaghuKL (Aug 9, 2007)

Ladder 49 
Into the sun
Sin City


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 9, 2007)

cyberscriber said:
			
		

> And, Memento remake with Amir Khan as lead is in making!


 
OMG WTF!!!!  



			
				RaghuKL said:
			
		

> Sin City


 
OMG WTF!!!!  



I like this thread


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 9, 2007)

@300 ..

just watched it yesterday ..cinematography and action is awesome...there is no story though..only war and war......cant say its bad..its OK

The worst movies are .......

1.GARAM MASALA..what a BS movie..akshay kumar managing three girls ...saying bangkok flight aa gayi ..s'pore flight aa gayi...so pakau comedy by paresh..john has nothing to do.........totally crap story 

2. Neal N Nikki : just running the sexy traillors drawed public to first show..so pathetic movie with uday's ghatiya acting..total bakwass lasting 1 hr 40 min only


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 15, 2007)

worst movie , I have ever seen is cash ( 2007 ) . INDIAN MOVIE


SIMPLY MORE THEN WORST RATING -1000/10


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 15, 2007)

is this worth watching?
>friday -ice cube, chris tucker. 
imdb com/title/tt0113118/

>alpha dog -justin timberlake


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah , alpha dog is a ....... movie , just watch it buddy


----------



## summit.nayak (Aug 17, 2007)

edward scissorhands........ never seen anything worse!


----------



## Phreezer (Aug 17, 2007)

Tara rum pum - The characters try to be super cool (kewl, kuhl, kool) whatever they were trying to be but failed miserably. They were just so awkward & irritating in the first half & in the second half their holier-than-thou act was just so stupid. A total crap, but the soundtrack is good.


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 17, 2007)

Scary Movie Series. It all crap, ****, anything....eeehhh.


----------



## mustang (Aug 18, 2007)

All those movies which can't gives any messages to people to Help to each other in their life.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 13, 2007)

Rosemary's baby --- i wonder how they give 8.0/10 rating on imdb..so bring dont know what director wants to convey.... 

Mr Brooks (2007) --- ek aur psycho type ki movie ..very boring


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 13, 2007)

Saw ocean's 13 a complete turnoff I was wondering what the hell is this crap i mean 11 was great and 12 was good too but this is not worth wasting time.

John tucker must die--great time pass especially duo to the very beautiful actress Ariella Kebbel(hope the spelling is right)


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 14, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> Sin City





			
				qams said:
			
		

> fight club (English)





			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> Memento



OMFG !!! OMFG !!! OMFG !!!!   

No offense meant but these the some of the best movie experiences for me till date... saw Sin City and Memento like 10 times.... still wanting for more.. they are the BEST of the  BEST !!! 

My Worst Movie Experiences...

1) American pie Series .. (lame-o teen-sex comedy attempt... for those who love it its recommended go and watch "Euro trip"... u will begin to hate AP)

2) Hindi Movies like Aksar, Dhoom2, main hoon naa AND MANY OTHERS... omg.. why did i watch them... felt like puking up after 10-15 mins.... though for D2, kept laughing till  my stomach began to ache....  what bollywood crap and live spoof !!! 

3) Little Man --- Disgusting $hitty comedy !!!

4) Star Wars series (Now Now Now, b4 the fans jump on me, I tried to enjoy them for at least 20 atempts... but none was successful for more than 20 minutes. dunno why 

5) Evil Dead 2,3 (Sam Raimi's best horror slasher classics.... enjoyed them as a kid.. but revisting them was painful)


----------



## speedrider_100 (Sep 14, 2007)

The cell - Starring *JLO


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 14, 2007)

> Little Man --- Disgusting $hitty comedy !!!



OMG..    i had just dloaded it from a member 's recommendation in must watch movies thread..well let me see and decide ....

star wars was pretty gud...read in wiki if u dont undertstand a bit ..and watch from the last 3 movies that came beginning in 1999 and then watch those that came in 1977...i was surprised that prequel came in 1999 while sequel was already out in 1977


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

RGV's AAG not entered in the list yet


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 14, 2007)

how have u got the courage to see AAG and DARLING


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

Grindhouse movies are the lamest movies.


----------



## azzu (Oct 7, 2007)

transporter 3
it yucks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

Oceans 13--please avoid this sh!t


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> RGV's AAG not entered in the list yet


coz ppl r not watching it....

this movie totally suks... just saw this movie to c how badly it suks 

from now no RGV's movie

* Rating for AAG  -infinity*


----------



## RaghuKL (Oct 15, 2007)

bhool bulaiyya-========= yuck


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 15, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> transporter 3 it yucks


 When did it come out?! [You didn't mean 'Crank' did you?]


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Death Proof

Quite simply put, this is film making at it's uttermost drivellest worst and Tarantino is now on very very thin ice in film making terms. What starts of slowly and with the usual colorful language, soon becomes more and more tedious with appalling acting, an uninteresting story and a complete and utter waste of mine and every decent cinema goers time. How this can be averaging 7.9/10 on IMDb is anyones business...

The second half of this dross is worse than the first 50 minutes just re-hashing with a laborious script that goes no where. How it ever got funding I don't know... cue 60's music (done before), swearing and the use of inappropriate swearing 9done before)... no comedy...

This film is the worst I've seen in years even approaching Lady In The Water territory. You enjoy this, and it says a lot about the way the world is going. APPALLING.

Can people get over this one hit wonder of a director?!

*WORST MOVIE EVER...!!*


----------



## adi007 (Oct 15, 2007)

cash,Ekalavya,Honeymoon express,Dhoom2...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 15, 2007)

Victoria No. 203 (2007)


----------



## eggman (Oct 15, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> averaging 7.9/10 on IMDb i[/B]


Well IMDB is crap (Titanic is only rated as 7.1, wtf.......and crap films got more ratings..The Exorcist  got 8.0 and evil dead as 7.5....). I don't trust IMDB anymore. Having said that, even Tarantino is a bad director(I may get beating for that). Except Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction, he didnt make any good movies. Kill Bill is way overrated ..........


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Well IMDB is crap (Titanic is only rated as 7.1, wtf.......and crap films got more ratings..The Exorcist  got 8.0 and evil dead as 7.5....). I don't trust IMDB anymore. Having said that, even Tarantino is a bad director(I may get beating for that). Except Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction, he didnt make any good movies. Kill Bill is way overrated ..........



imdb is not crap. Its just, the more people vote the more it avgs out.

Well u can try rottentomatoes.com for reviews


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 15, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Well IMDB is crap (Titanic is only rated as 7.1, wtf.......and crap films got more ratings..The Exorcist  got 8.0 and evil dead as 7.5....). I don't trust IMDB anymore. Having said that, even Tarantino is a bad director(I may get beating for that). Except Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction, he didnt make any good movies. Kill Bill is way overrated ..........



Have you watched Tarantino's third film Jackie Brown? IMO its in the same league of his first two films.


----------



## dantool (Oct 16, 2007)

laga chunari main daag...must avoid.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 28, 2007)

Bhool Bhulaya.

I remember watching a tv show where this movie was given a rating of 2/5. While I was watching the movie (the 1st hr) I was surprised that it was given 2 out of 5. I would have given at least 4.5, I thought.

After completing the movie I would give it -1. A complete trash.
If you are plannin to watch the movie, watch the 1st 1.5 hr and then come out of the theatre.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah the akshay kumar comedy part is gud else is total crap.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

Aap ka suwar sorry surror.


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Bhool Bhulaya.
> 
> I remember watching a tv show where this movie was given a rating of 2/5. While I was watching the movie (the 1st hr) I was surprised that it was given 2 out of 5. I would have given at least 4.5, I thought.
> 
> ...


Exactly My Feelings


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Exactly My Feelings


Why?Is it so boring at the end?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

bah i tum to moviz nahi dekhte the?ab kya hua?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 28, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> bah i tum to moviz nahi dekhte the?ab kya hua?


abey aise hi pooch raha hu waise i like paresh rawal's movies.


----------



## eggman (Oct 29, 2007)

IT was so boring ki everyone had there mobile out...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 30, 2007)

bhool Bhooljao.... ....utter crap..


----------



## supernova (Oct 30, 2007)

The Gameplan.

Not worth watching at all....


----------



## red_devil (Nov 14, 2007)

OM SHANTI OM 

It must be awarded SRK's DUMBEST MOVIE OF ALL TIME !


ABSOLUTE NONSENSE !

0/10


----------



## max_demon (Nov 14, 2007)

Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel Hostel ............ unless you have very good stomach

if you are below 18 PLEASE DO NOT WATCH it is not like other adult movies 


IT's REALLY AN ADULT MOVIE!!!

i feel like WHY I EVER WATCHED THIS MOVIE . 

VERY DIRTY MOVIE ( not for the beginning  ) but the last Ending Part , that japanese girl _CHEE CHEE_ , how the directer do all this 

Fingers , blood , Gore >BAH



mow i feel , even 28 days later was better , Even SAW is beter than this


----------



## eggman (Nov 14, 2007)

n6300 said:
			
		

> OM SHANTI OM
> 
> It must be awarded SRK's DUMBEST MOVIE OF ALL TIME !
> 
> ...



Eggjactly.........DUMB movie..........Avoid it at all costs


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 15, 2007)

Shaolin Soccor..,

Got the DVD today and watched it.. baaahhh.. Its like a KIds imagination.. utter cr@p... havin a headache since watched it...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 15, 2007)

Bhool Bhullayya .. What a crap movie ..


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 15, 2007)

OM SHANTI OM wasnt a dumb movie ...first half was good ...second half was crap..total copy of Karz .....but "Jag soona soona laage" song is awesome by Rahat fateh ali khan ... and Deepika is cute


----------



## shantanu (Nov 15, 2007)

unwanted messages cleaned


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Bhool Bhullayya .. What a crap movie ..


is it?it was a hit in tamil/telegu(chandiramukhi),kannada(aaptamitra).i had seen the original film in 1993 itself-the original malayalam movie-ManiChitraThazhu(_The Ornate Lock_)  with mohanlal as hero.the story is real refreshing at that time and now too after 14 yrs(see remakes are hit).


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> is it?it was a hit in tamil/telegu(chandiramukhi),kannada(aaptamitra).i had seen the original film in 1993 itself-the original malayalam movie-ManiChitraThazhu(_The Ornate Lock_)  with mohanlal as hero.the story is real refreshing at that time and now too after 14 yrs(see remakes are hit).



whole seen was way too exaggerated, it felt unrealistic in Bhool Bhulaiyaa.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 15, 2007)

dont watch...

The Dark Water
Hostel 1 & 2 (rather watch saw 1 2 3 & 4)
Laaga Chunari mein daag
Aap ka suroor


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> dont watch...
> 
> The Dark Water
> Hostel 1 & 2 (rather watch saw 1 2 3 & 4)
> ...



The Dark Water seems to be the remake of som Asian film...Remake hardly ever do justice to the original :-/


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> The Dark Water seems to be the remake of som Asian film...Remake hardly ever do justice to the original :-/


Except for Departed



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> whole seen was way too exaggerated, it felt unrealistic in Bhool Bhulaiyaa.



Quite right.Films like Psycho(Alfred Hitchcock) or Fight Club handles these concepts well while keeping the interest at the same time.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 15, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> The Dark Water seems to be the remake of som Asian film...Remake hardly ever do justice to the original :-/



its a remake of an korean movie... ihav korean version


----------



## major9 (Nov 15, 2007)

RGV Ki AAG


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

^sure 
wht abt schindler's list?(i know u all will not agree!) wt a bore movie!


----------



## sandeepk (Nov 15, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Shaolin Soccor..,
> 
> Got the DVD today and watched it.. baaahhh.. Its like a KIds imagination.. utter cr@p... havin a headache since watched it...



But it is much better in action and special effects department. All movies which are having kung-fu mostly don't have any story. Anybody watched Kung-Fu Hustle by the same actor? It also has no story but the action and special effects are good.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 15, 2007)

95 % bollywood movies ... and 10 % hollywood ones


----------



## devilsmaster (Nov 16, 2007)

If  i  have to rcommend you any not to watch movie than i will say Spider man 3. That is boring. I dont like it much , It is full of special effects that are not that good. I download DVD Movie of the film from internet.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 1, 2007)

suwariya    sawariya


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 2, 2007)

Om Shanti Om

What a lame movie


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

Om Shanti Om...... (bukwaas hai)


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ +1.. Om shanti Om., Bhul Bhulaiya (the tamil and malayalam versions were miles better than this one)


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2007)

The Man from Earth

Very boring movie


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^boooooo,then why are the reviews soo good?


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^boooooo,then why are the reviews soo good?



Don't go by reviews.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

whatever man I gotta see this.The story seems interesting too.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 4, 2007)

> The Man from Earth
> 
> Very boring movie
> __________________



++1 for that ..it was such a boring and crap movie ..i wonder how goobimama is recommending it to everyone in "must watch movies: thread


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

^^this movie is for INTP type persons and not for see and forget type.


----------



## confused!! (Dec 14, 2007)

Both movies that released last weekend...
Dus kahaniyan
khoya khoya chand


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

^^I think hindi movies are not allowed in here,We all know how they are gonna be in advance.isn't it?


----------



## moshel (Dec 14, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> jhoom barabar jhoom!



+100 to that!!!!

also

Spiderman 3


----------



## manishsinghtoo (Apr 15, 2008)

*Kalyug Aur Ramayan 
Pathetic and stupid Acting By Veteran Manoj Kumar
If want to watch this one stay tuned to Zee Cinema
*


----------



## eggman (Apr 15, 2008)

manishsinghtoo said:


> *Kalyug Aur Ramayan
> Pathetic and stupid Acting By Veteran Manoj Kumar
> If want to watch this one stay tuned to Zee Cinema
> *


Ye to naam se hi bekar lag raha hai......Kalyug Aur Ramayan...........ha ha

As for the Man From Earth, Its an awesome movie....If you dont get it the watch it with subtitles.....I mean Theres no Bhoom Bham action, but storyline is so strong that it doesnt need anything else


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

spawn


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 15, 2008)

KRAZZY4 - Not really worth watching..! Supposedly a comedy movie, but you rarely have the opportunity to laugh. Better avoid it..!


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

yeh Krazy Frog ka clone to nahi hai ?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 15, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> KRAZZY4 - Not really worth watching..! Supposedly a comedy movie, but you rarely have the opportunity to laugh. Better avoid it..!



+1

I watched this movie today.


----------



## trublu (Apr 15, 2008)

Juno


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2008)

meet the spartans..the most yucky movie ever....**** man..yuck..


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 15, 2008)

Plague
Even Hills has Eyes

it was like 2 days to watch a 2 hour movie, so boring . . .


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 15, 2008)

trublu said:


> Juno



In my opinion, Juno was watchable type yaar... ITs not verrry good, but not very bad either...!


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 15, 2008)

The School of Rock


----------



## bhadkow (Apr 15, 2008)

hey its worth watchin not sooo bad!!!

black mask 2, batman begins!! its soooooooooo dull!!
hostel 1&2,franken fish!!,bats,boa vs python,snakes on a plane,aeon flux,ultra violet.....man dey all suck!!!


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 16, 2008)

HEy batman begins was VERY VERY GOOD and was liked by many. it was a big box office success and it's sequel is also coming this year.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 16, 2008)

pink flamingos...plzzzzz dont watch it anyhow...no matter whoever tells u


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 16, 2008)

bhadkow said:


> batman begins!! its soooooooooo dull!!
> aeon flux,ultra violet.....man dey all suck!!!



Batman begins, Wonderful movie, its how batman is supposed to be.
AeonFlux, UltraViolet - not so good, but definitely not crap.


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 16, 2008)

GRILLED


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2008)

Who suggested Batman Begins.It was a beautifully made movie...I was mesmerized.


----------



## bhadkow (Apr 16, 2008)

@batman begins da script was nice n 5n but da movie lost its plot at many scenes!!! 2 much of somethings n 2 little of some!!

box office hits hav nothin 2 do vth da movie!!! its bout money....., spiderman sequels etc all will b hits at da box office!!! u  can bet on it...

batman begins is not liked by many(of all da people i know)., it was dull!!., xcept for da fans

hope da 'DARK KNIGHT' wud b hit., da trailer is gud!!., bat mobile is cooool.,


not worth watchin movies., my super ex-girl friend , its avg., ocean's 13., escape from newyork.,dragon wars(it only has nice visual effects),the nun, any1 knew how constantine is????


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 16, 2008)

bhadkow said:


> @batman begins da script was nice n 5n but da movie lost its plot at many scenes!!! 2 much of somethings n 2 little of some!!
> 
> box office hits hav nothin 2 do vth da movie!!! its bout money....., spiderman sequels etc all will b hits at da box office!!! u can bet on it...
> 
> ...


 
come on man BATMAN BEGINS is my fav. movie at least he dont have any supernatural power like spiderman and he implemented everything by his own

And Oceann's 13 havnt seen yet but liked oceans 11 n 12


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 16, 2008)

bhadkow said:


> any1 knew how constantine is????



in one word... excellent... must watch


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 16, 2008)

bhadkow said:
			
		

> @batman begins da script was nice n 5n but da movie lost its plot at many scenes!!! 2 much of somethings n 2 little of some!!
> 
> box office hits hav nothin 2 do vth da movie!!! its bout money....., spiderman sequels etc all will b hits at da box office!!! u  can bet on it...
> 
> batman begins is not liked by many(of all da people i know)., it was dull!!., xcept for da fans


Oh c'mon yaar! You can't say it was that dull! How else could you portray the events that led Bruce Wayne to become Batman? In my opinion, the movie was awesome. The role of the "most emotionally tortured hero" was well characterized by Christian Bale, and I would really praise Christopher Nolan for his work.

BTW, if I had to recommend anyone to not watch something, I'd say Batman and Robin was one of the worst movies ever made. How could they have let this happen? It was sooo full of crap. Batman isn't supposed to be some campy slapstick movie. It was pathetic. Joel Schumacher, rot in hell!



			
				bhadkow said:
			
		

> hope da 'DARK KNIGHT' wud b hit., da trailer is gud!!., bat mobile is cooool.,


 yeah I hope so too. The trailers look promising. The Joker had never looked so menacing and evil before.


BTW, if I had to recommend some other stupid movies not to watch, I'd say Epic Movie, The Core and American Pie: Beta House.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

1.Jaani Dushman
2.American Pie series after 3rd one
3.American Ninja V
4.Son of mask


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> 1.Jaani Dushman
> 2.American Pie series after 3rd one
> 3.American Ninja V
> 4.Son of mask


Which Jaani Dushman are you referring to? There were two the old one starred Sanjeev Kumar whereas the new one starred Akshay Kumar, Sunny Deol etc. The new movie was really crap!


----------



## confused!! (Apr 19, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> come on man BATMAN BEGINS is my fav. movie at least he dont have any supernatural power like spiderman and he implemented everything by his own


That's why i love batman more than the other superheroes...and yes batman begins was a very good movie...but i can't understand why most people did'nt like it..


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

RACE... I actually threw up while watching it(mentally at least.)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 20, 2008)

bhadkow said:


> hey its worth watchin not sooo bad!!!
> 
> black mask 2, batman begins!! its soooooooooo dull!!
> hostel 1&2,franken fish!!,bats,boa vs python,snakes on a plane,aeon flux,ultra violet.....man dey all suck!!!


Aw Hell No! Were you cracking a joke? How in the hell would Batman Begins fall into this category? I am shocked at your taste of movies dude(if you have any that is).I'd understand if it was Batman & Robin but Batman Begins is by far one of the best superhero movies ever.



bhadkow said:


> @batman begins da script was nice n 5n but da movie lost its plot at many scenes!!! 2 much of somethings n 2 little of some!!
> 
> box office hits hav nothin 2 do vth da movie!!! its bout money....., spiderman sequels etc all will b hits at da box office!!! u can bet on it...
> 
> batman begins is not liked by many(of all da people i know)., it was dull!!., xcept for da fans


Script was fine? That's the best you got? This is the only 'Batman' movie which had researched everything from ground up & let us know from the very beginning as to who Batman really was & how was he created.And you say the script was fine? Can you describe a bit more about what was "2 much of somethings n 2 little of some!! ?" (A statement which seemed vague & totally rubbish to me).Spiderman 2 was immensely popular but if you see that Spiderman 3 had met a really bad fate.So your theory to bank on all Spiderman titles ain't that true.I am a huge fan of spiderman but the 3rd installment just let me down.Batman Begins on the other hand had explored the accurate details of Bruce Wayne's childhood,his personal rage,his relationship with Rachel,interactions with Alfred & way to face his fears.The rest of the Batman garbage before this had just wasted Batman & Burce Wayne's character.Christopher Nolan had fully resurrected Batman & had given a true definition to what Batman really was & all you have to say is that the script was fine & money was all that made the movie?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 20, 2008)

Tamilians PLEASE dont watch Kuruvi.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 20, 2008)

I liked School Of Rock. It's a typical Jack Black movie. There are lot of telugu movies which I recommend you not to watch


----------



## prasad_den (May 20, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Tamilians PLEASE dont watch Kuruvi.


Point noted...  BTW, how is Vellithirai..? Was planning to watch that this weekend..


----------



## trublu (May 20, 2008)

Tashan


----------



## jxcess2 (May 21, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> I liked School Of Rock. It's a typical Jack Black movie. There are lot of telugu movies which I recommend you not to watch



This movie shud have been called The School of Overacting. The guy who played the lead role can give bollywood heroes a run for their money in terms of overacting. Even the theme and direction of the movie was so silly. It was the most irritating hollywood film I've seen after Meet the Spartans . And boy this movie, Meet the Spartans takes the cake for the worst movie ever. I can't believe someone from hollywood could make such a movie . It's an embarrasment to spoof films .


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

bhootnath


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> bhootnath


+1


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2008)

School of rock was awesome... Yes the storyline was pretty lame and the acting wasn't great, but i still liked it.
Oceans 13 was amazing, i can't believe you didn't like it.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 21, 2008)

Vellithirai is okay, but I liked Arai En 305-il Kadavul. Prakashraj teaches you philosophy without you realizing it.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (May 22, 2008)

Strange Wilderness..! LAME movie.. no plot, and no humour any where in the movie, though its a comedy movie..!


----------



## amitabhishek (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone seen Shaadi Ke Laddu? When I saw this movie in 2004 (I guess), I was only one of the 10 guys in theater.

Horrendous movie!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2008)

U Me aur Hum-I could not bear it for more than 20 mins.
Doom-the movie.
Khoya khoya chand-I felt asleep after watching it for half an hour.
Partner-even not a timepass like Bade Miya Chote Miya.
The Legend (Will Smith)-I could not understand the plot. Maybe others will disagree.
Laaga Chunari Mein Daag.
American Pie2-The wedding. The first one was better.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 23, 2008)

digitized said:


> Laaga Chunari Mein Daag.



I think after Chak de... Yashraj Films have gone into major menopause. They are belting out duds after duds.


----------



## eggman (May 23, 2008)

^Even before they Put out JHOOM BARABAR JHOOM............Chak De was their break from putting out crap movies...


----------



## amitabhishek (May 28, 2008)

Oh! another one...
Kyun Ho gaya na...


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jun 12, 2008)

"Be kind rewind"..!

baaarf...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 23, 2008)

Love Story 2050


----------



## speedrider_100 (Aug 5, 2008)

Never been Kissed Wrost movies i have been seen! Huh!


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone saw 'duskahaniyaan'

today i saw a review on it on tv mentioning it as a different kind of approach in bollywood 

after that I saw the song satrting with janeeya where some crazy chicks where dancing in a gym and the camera man was only concentrating on the b00bs of those chicks

seems it is true that the song of the movie is having a really a different approach


----------



## eggman (Aug 12, 2008)

Dun kahaniya was ok......A brave attempt............


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

Birthday Girl


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 12, 2008)

Must Watch Movies by Me:

Hollywood (In Hindi Language)
1)Lord of Rings - Fellowship of the Ring  -- Winner of 4 Oscar
2)Lord of Rings - Two Towers --Winner of 7 Oscar
3)Lord of Ring - Return of King --Winner of 11 Oscar
4)Harry Potter - I,II,III,IV,V,VI
5) Brave Heart --Winner of Oscar

Hindi Movies 
1)Chak de India
2) Veer Zaara
3) Kal ho Naa Ho
4) Black
5) Hum Dil De Chuke Sanam
5) kabhi Haan kabhi Naa
6) K3g
6) Aandaz
7) Rang de Basanti
8) Saathia
9) Mohabbatein
10 ) Kuch kuch hota hai
11) Om Shanti Om.....Will Rocks...


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2008)

Pearl Groupz said:


> Must Watch Movies by Me:
> 
> Hollywood (In Hindi Language)
> 1)Lord of Rings - Fellowship of the Ring  -- Winner of 4 Oscar
> ...


I think the title of the thread is MUST NOT WATCH MOVIES........

Anyways, Om Shanti Om can be included in the MUST NOT watch movies.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah all goes to trash when the place is wrong


----------



## eggman (Aug 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> , Om Shanti Om can be included in the MUST NOT watch movies.....


true


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone see Welcome?  i didnt liked it


----------



## shaunak (Aug 12, 2008)

* Mere Baap Phele Aap.
 It so pathetic, I can crack 2 jokes on it:
   **If anyone asks you to see this tell him: Mere Baap Phele Aap.
   **This is Atal Bihari Vajpee's favourite movie


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 12, 2008)

i just seen sing is king...ek dum bakwaas movie....mein barbaad ho gaya..mera 100 rupees lut gaya... iafter seeing the movie i just want to slap akshay & katrina with mine shoes...

Actually ...
1) 1 think all will noticed that katrina didn't know how to act...Really man...No one can neglact this...Bcoz its true...
2) hmm the Director..i.e Vipul schah..what he things..i dont know he thought he will win oscar by making stupied or wasterful movies...he is crazy...
2) akshay bhaishaab...the man who things he is the only best in bollywood cinema...he didn't care of his acting ..he only want to become no. 1 in bollywwod..

Overall...Mine Rating to Singh is King..
-1  / 5  

really the movie is crab...I simply want to say to this movie...go to hell


----------



## shaunak (Aug 12, 2008)

* Mere Baap Phele Aap.
 It so pathetic, I can crack 2 jokes on it:
   **If anyone asks you to see this tell him: Mere Baap Phele Aap.
   **This is Atal Bihari Vajpee's favourite movie


----------



## eggman (Aug 12, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> Anyone see Welcome?  i didnt liked it


I too hated it. What a stupid comedy!!!! Aweful. And I didnt like OM SHANTI OM too. How did they manage to make so much money is beyond me. Same with Bunty and Bubli and Dhoom 2. General Indian Audience's movie taste is sh!t.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 13, 2008)

anyone seen "Ugly Aur Pagly" ?? 

i thought of watching it because it was "inspired" from "My Sassy Girl" <korean> and then after the movie got over felt as if i had watched the first 10 mins of the movie again and again !

IT was so bad ! every sequence seemed to be similar to the one just before !!

BAD BAD MOVIE.

DOnt watch it even if you're offered a free ticket.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 13, 2008)

Singh is F***ed.. pathetic movie.. 
Om s!!utty Om..
F**k Story 2050

all of these suck.. and i think that Bachna e hasino will suck too.. and God Tussi Great ho.. please boycott this movie.. spread the word.. completely based on Jim Carrey's Bruce Almighty..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 13, 2008)

Today one newschannel showing that a person named Manjit singh booked All seats of SINGH IS KING  in a show of a hall, he will watched the film alone in the hall, pocket mein jyada paisa aa gaya hai lagta hai


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Aug 13, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> Today one newschannel showing that a person named Manjit singh booked All seats of SINGH IS KING  in a show of a hall, he will watched the film alone in the hall, pocket mein jyada paisa aa gaya hai lagta hai




only some stupieds people do like this..to watch stupieds


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 13, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Andaz apna apna,hera pheri,phir hera pheri,lagaan, and other comedies are they copied?



Well, hera pheri was copied from a malayalam movie and phir hera pheri from an english movie "Lock,Stock and two smoking barrels"(good movie). Nowadays, the directors/writers have become more cautious and have started copying from lesser known movies.For eg: Zinda:Old Boy, Kismet Konnection:Just My Luck,Ugly or Pagli:My Sassy Girl. 

I'd say almost 30% of commercial movies are copied or are "inspired" by other international (nowadays many being other than english) films.
I think the music copy ("inspire") industry is complementing it and has helped in truly bringing international movies n music to the masses, although at a considerable loss in quality.LOL!! 

PS:Abt the must not watch movies:
Jhoom Barabar Jhoom
Jaani Dushman
Welcome
Partner (Not that bad, maybe)
Singh is Kinng


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2008)

shaunak said:


> * Mere Baap Phele Aap.
> It so pathetic, I can crack 2 jokes on it:
> **If anyone asks you to see this tell him: Mere Baap Phele Aap.
> **This is Atal Bihari Vajpee's favourite movie



watching it was the worst  2&1/2 hours i spent in a theater.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn.. Kismat Konnection copied from Just My Luck .. OMG..


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 13, 2008)

eggman said:


> Dun kahaniya was ok......A brave attempt............


It's Dus Kahaniyan right?



Pearl Groupz said:


> i just seen sing is king...ek dum bakwaas movie....mein barbaad ho gaya..mera 100 rupees lut gaya... iafter seeing the movie i just want to slap akshay & katrina with mine shoes...
> 
> Actually ...
> 1) 1 think all will noticed that katrina didn't know how to act...Really man...No one can neglact this...Bcoz its true...
> ...


The movie is not directed by Vipul Shah. It's directed by Anees Bazmee. And where did Vipul Shah tell that he wants to win Oscar by making this kind of movie? Are you kidding?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2008)

"You don't mess with Zohan".....................*DON'T TRY TO MESS WITH THIS MOVIE

*Plz........don't.........u've a lot more good things to do..........if nothing take a nap!!!!


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 13, 2008)

on the top of the list , there must be 
epic movie and krazzy 4
well they were not comedy films in any sense.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 14, 2008)

Singh is King was crap  1/5


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

Mummy 3


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 25, 2008)

The most worst movie of the century with so promising Promos :*UGLY aur PUGLY* 
i didnt understood whats an actor like Ranbir Shorey doing in this film ??? useless story...Mallika is slapping everytime we see   ..really a very UGLY movie



> after that I saw the song satrting with janeeya where some crazy chicks where dancing in a gym and the camera man was only concentrating on the *b00bs of those chicks*



hahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaahhahahaha....ROFL


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

*CORE*

One of the most patheticly made movie......


----------



## adi007 (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys guys

I just watched Phoonk ( not in theater ...i thought it would be comedy film but damn it is not even fit for that)
Oh boy it is very scary..so scary that i slept in the middle...

RGV is sick..really sick...please someone admit him to NIMHANS
I wasted nearly an 1:30 hr for download and 2:00 hr to watch(though i had a nice sleep)
BTW RGV refused to give 5 lakh to a bangalore guy who booked the whole theater and watched the movie in night
Some one must sue that ******
RGV if i see u..i will beat u like anything 

hmmm...i think it is obvious that everyone knows that this film is sick but even then i am warning to any new fellas ..


----------



## krates (Aug 26, 2008)

The movies which sucks are......

01. Saw Series - Avoid this movie because it can make you vomit ( actually i loved the story line in the 3rd part )

02. Wrong turn 1,2 - The most sucking movie of all time atleast saw got some story but his was utter crap.

03.  Jhoom barabar jhoom - better not to comment .

04. Aag - Worst movie of all time

05. Hum Tum - 2nd crappest movie of bollywood

06. Saawariya - utter crap i became colour blind for some days all blue blue

07. Hostel 1,2 - You will became mad after watching this movie.

08. Baabul - Sir mein dard

09. Kank - well it was really a **** 3 hour movie 

10. 300 - No story, just action well it does not suck much but i found the end to be very abrupt


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2008)

^LOL! I am really amazed at people like you.Putting Saw series & 300 in the list of must NOT watch movies when they are probably brilliantly crafted movies.

*SIGH*


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2008)

Phoonk (Thoonk), glad to say that the audience in the theater was making entertaining comments, or I wuud have died of boredom.


----------



## eggman (Aug 26, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^LOL! I am really amazed at people like you.Putting Saw series & 300 in the list of must NOT watch movies when they are probably brilliantly crafted movies.
> 
> *SIGH*


I was about to say that!!!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

krates said:


> The movies which sucks are......
> 
> 01. Saw Series - Avoid this movie because it can make you vomit ( actually i loved the story line in the 3rd part )



You have no idea what SAW series was....do you self a favor and stick to bollywood or at the most disney movies......
and you actually loved the story in 3rd part..........thats the most lame statemnt one can give.........SAW series is puerly knitted together to the limit.......no story is complete except maybe the first (that too is not complete but you can still enjoy the first as an independent movie). I wonder what made you love the 3rd.
May be the violence was over the top for you but that does not make every move suck BTW

......as i said stick to Diseny......



allwyndlima said:


> ^LOL! I am really amazed at people like you.Putting Saw series & 300 in the list of must NOT watch movies when they are probably brilliantly crafted movies.
> 
> *SIGH*



I was just typing when you and eggman placed their comments.........that would give him an idea what status the movie holds....

*So Close* Another utter crap.......


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 28, 2008)

Anwar (the one which had the Maula Mere)

I just wanna warn, after 3 hours you will need Disprin.....too much headache, and the most worst story.......


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

@sam9 and eggman: Easy brothers on Krates   He does not like gore/violent movies as can be assumed of his comments on SAW & Hostel. He doesnt want to go MAD like us  
I remember one guy in "Must Watch Movies" Thread reacted angrily when i suggested Oldboy


----------



## R2K (Aug 30, 2008)

^^

and that was me

bluffmaster----- one of  the dumbest movie ever made


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

sam9s said:


> You have no idea what SAW series was....do you self a favor and stick to bollywood or at the most disney movies......
> and you actually loved the story in 3rd part..........thats the most lame statemnt one can give.........SAW series is puerly knitted together to the limit.......no story is complete except maybe the first (that too is not complete but you can still enjoy the first as an independent movie). I wonder what made you love the 3rd.
> May be the violence was over the top for you but that does not make every move suck BTW
> 
> ...



+infinty. And its a co-incidence that 300 and the Saw series reign supreme on my most fav. movies list .


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

Hell Ride (2008)

Crappiest !!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^You saved my bandwidth


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

bollywood crap TUM starring manisha koirala and a bunch of dunderheads

the movie seemed to be a porno flick

anyways enjoyed some cool scenes in that


----------



## Rahim (Aug 31, 2008)

R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> and that was me


hehe...i remember you 



> bluffmaster----- one of  the dumbest movie ever made


Actually it was a little too intelligent for regular movie-goers.

Pehle toh bada achchaa bachcha ban raha tha. Ab Tum dekhne mein sharm nahiin aatiii


----------



## R2K (Sep 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> hehe...i remember you
> 
> 
> Actually it was a little too intelligent for regular movie-goers.
> ...



abhi be achchaa bachaa  hai par kya karoom age hi kuch aisa hai

sorry for bad hindi ... actually I am a malayali (from kerala now working in UAE)


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

^ hehehe


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 4, 2008)

C Kkompany


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^In fact, all Bollywood movies .


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ugly and pugly real crap...
no story


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> on the top of the list , there must be
> epic movie and krazzy 4
> well they were not comedy films in any sense.



I liked Epic Movie a lot. What I didnt like about it was the film made fun of DaVinci Code/Pirates of Carribean/Mission Impossible/Tokyo Drift (F&F) which are awesome movies.

What I LOVED about the movie - its acting /character cast/It made fun of movies like HurryPuttar, Narnia, etc cr@p movies/GNarnia /White B1tch /etc.

The movie is good. Especially coz it makes fun of HurryPuttar.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I liked Epic Movie a lot. What I didnt like about it was the film made fun of DaVinci Code/Pirates of Carribean/Mission Impossible/Tokyo Drift (F&F) which are awesome movies.
> 
> What I LOVED about the movie - its acting /character cast/It made fun of movies like HurryPuttar, Narnia, etc cr@p movies/GNarnia /White B1tch /etc.
> 
> The movie is good. Especially coz it makes fun of HurryPuttar.



Amazing,to finally hear from sm1 who liked Epic Movie.I'd thought that it'd be on almost every1's list of worst 100 movies.Neways,its Harry Potter not HarryPuttar(if intentional,sorry 4 correcting).Spoof movies are meant to make fun of movies,the more popular,better would be the spoofs (coz audience would be familiar to it), at least in theory. A spoof movie i liked was scary movie:3.All other scary movies were rather crude(well 3 was less crude).


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^In fact, all Bollywood movies .



I however would differ on *"ALL"* bollywood movies...



KPower Mania said:


> Narnia, etc cr@p movies/.



Narnia I wont say was crap......It was pretty entertaining in its own respect, nothing exceptional but far from crap......

Havent Seen "Epic Movie" But if its on the lines of Scary Movies... I'd say it would definately land in my bottom list unless it finds some exceptionally different and unique way to offer in the same genre.


----------



## R2K (Sep 7, 2008)

species...
well what can i say... it just sucked to the core....

some disgusting fu*king sequence was the only thing i could watch in that dumb movie

and that crazy director took it to 3 episodes ....unbelivable...


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

lolz there is species 4 too


----------



## R2K (Sep 7, 2008)

lolz......really... I can't believe that dumbo director made species 4 also...what is he upto well..then he should die a horrible death.....


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 7, 2008)

The Fountain 

worst movie i have ever seen.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 7, 2008)

shashank4u said:


> The Fountain
> 
> worst movie i have ever seen.



Though i can understand ppl not liking this movie after truly understanding the film, i surely cant fathom how some can term it "the worst movie i have seen", when there are far worthy contenders for the tag.U must have seen only the best movies in this world, or ur taste may be radically different or u didnt understand the movie...


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2008)

R2K said:


> lolz......really... I can't believe that dumbo director made species 4 also...what is he upto well..then he should die a horrible death.....



The director only directed Species 1 and the rest were directed by somebody else and Species 1 was ok with the starcast they had.........*Roger Donaldson* species 1 director is a respectable figure with awsome flicks like.........*The Bank Job, World's fastest Indian, Thirteen days, The Recruit....etc*........plz do your research before u start pounding on a director........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

What the? I like species.I love Natasha Henstridge.Hubba Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

Species is a nice time-pa$$


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes bOOss.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Species is a nice time-pa$$


sums it up.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> sums it up.



sums it up what.......its definately not "must no watch"....... and mr r2 came pounding on the director without even doing his homework.......


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 8, 2008)

shashank4u said:


> The Fountain
> 
> worst movie i have ever seen.




need to be shot...

its a great movie.. wonderful idea...



krates said:


> The movies which sucks are......
> 
> *01. Saw Series - Avoid this movie because it can make you vomit ( actually i loved the story line in the 3rd part )*
> 
> ...



seriously...do u see these movies??? or just posters???

the movies i bolded....

these are amazingly crafted ones.....

yea saw and hostel are not for the avg ones.... these are the best in that genre....
there are WORSE than these....

but 300 seriously..... damn.... its a legend..it was not a run of the nill script..the ending is that..not unlike idiotic indian movies..where hero live ages after being shot ...

damn...

singh is king sucks.... 
dunno why i saw it....


oh yea.....to see Katrina..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

madjeri said:


> need to be shot...
> 
> its a great movie.. wonderful idea...
> 
> ...



*but 300 seriously..... damn.... its a legend..

*+1

*not unlike idiotic indian movies..where hero live ages after being shot ...*

+infinity 
*
singh is king sucks.... *

exactly........

*oh yea.....to see Katrina.. *

great minds think alike


----------



## eggman (Sep 8, 2008)

*Death Proof* - 1/10.

What's up Tarintino???In attempt to pay homages, he forgot that films should have a plot too.


----------



## R2K (Oct 5, 2008)

saw bollywood film SUPER STAR

Can anyone make a dumb and disgusting movie than this one

The theme of the movie itself was disgustingly stupid ............i must say the movie just bored the **** outta me.........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2008)

this is spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................

Mukhbir:6\10.

Righteous kill-umm... 6.5\10.


Avoid both if possible.


----------



## R2K (Oct 5, 2008)

BLACK-White........

actually i can't decide whether the movie was good or bad...........

but the theme was quite different .............

what's ur opinion guys......


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 6, 2008)

R2K said:


> saw bollywood film SUPER STAR
> 
> Can anyone make a dumb and disgusting movie than this one
> 
> The theme of the movie itself was disgustingly stupid ............i must say the movie just bored the **** outta me.........


I know this movie was not successful but I saw some people recommending them. Infact it was recommended by Filmfare. I haven't watched this movie so can't comment. But I'm pretty much sure it would be better than some of the so called big hits. Trust me!


----------



## R2K (Oct 6, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I know this movie was not successful but I saw some people recommending them. Infact it was recommended by Filmfare. I haven't watched this movie so can't comment. But I'm pretty much sure it would be better than some of the so called big hits. Trust me!




don't go after the reviews......the storyline was just a crock of bullshit


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

Drona & Kidnap


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2008)

+1 Kidnap.Another POS movie.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 6, 2008)

*1920* .. Had to watch with my cousins .. Now it tops my list of most pathetic bollywood movies ever made ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

Surprisingly, I liked 1920...........generally I do not watch Bolly cr@p but watched this as I had nothing to download . I liked it.


----------



## j_h (Oct 6, 2008)

max_demon said:


> any porn movie


why ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> +1 Kidnap.Another POS movie.



^^++++1...I was shocked that after working in JTYJN..how imran has made decision to work in this film 

Minisha is showing her assets n evrything but she is not looking hot as her mom 
She is tooooooooo hot  

Sanjay Dutt is looking bit fat but it was written in press he was in jail before this movie's shooting...

Overall I was trying my patience to see this movie ..Total CRAP ....

PS: WHAT IS POS ??? pot of sh*t ??? my wild guess


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

^^piece of sh!te

1920 was certainly not a bad movie, indeed it had some spooky moments in between. But yeah it was a mix of Exorcism of Emily Rose and The Exorcist. Rest aside, new actor and actress were a delight to watch acting, good performance. It was scray till the secret was revealed. Ending was kind of lame. But a one time watch for everyone, better than usual crapsh!te movies. Vikram Bhatt do get inspired by hollywood now and then...lolz


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

Anamorph......totally crap


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 8, 2008)

Hostel part 2 - I dunno what tempted me to dload this movie..may be some hot chicks in part I ..but this is much more sick than first part....

SPOILER :

same story as part 1 ..only boys are replaced by gals....the scenes of d**k cutting, dog eating it, gal cutting head of another gal etc etc are truly sick  
I dunno why Quentin make such sick films ? may be he get some fun making it..truly horrible...I had read in wiki that due to this Hostel series films , Slovakia's name and image has been tarnished very much

Must not watch if u cant withstand so much much gore,blood and violence


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 9, 2008)

krates said:


> The movies which sucks are......
> 
> 01. Saw Series - Avoid this movie because it can make you vomit ( actually i loved the story line in the 3rd part )
> 
> ...




Jhoom Barabar Jhoom & Saawariya were both musicals and need to be seen that way. problem is that they were not promoted as such, did not had many songs to give such an impression and ppl who went to see a typical bollywood flick and got disappointed.  If you look them as a musical they are pretty good.

Hum Tum is ripoff of "when harry met sally" and does little justice. nothing wrong with it in hindi but original was gold.

300 is what you see is what you get. see it enjoy it, also see the parody and enjoy.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Hostel part 2 - I dunno what tempted me to dload this movie..may be some hot chicks in part I ..but this is much more sick than first part....
> 
> SPOILER :
> 
> ...



AWESOME !! AMAZING!! MIND-BLOWING!!!

Finally got a must-watch movie for myself . Thanks!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 9, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> I dunno why Quentin make such sick films ? may be he get some fun making it..truly horrible...I had read in wiki that due to this Hostel series films , Slovakia's name and image has been tarnished very much
> 
> Must not watch if u cant withstand so much much gore,blood and violence



Tarantino only produced the movie, its not his movie. Understanding Tarantino's style of movie is not every one's cup of tea so no surprise most of the people hate it. I remember eggman stating *"Death Proof"* as "must not watch" I dont blame him....... As I said Tarantino's move is something your either love it or just hate it to the core.........
*Pulp Fiction and Resoviour Dog* still remains my (and quite a few others) cult classics.....

I am just eagerly waiting for Quentin Tarantino's next projsect *Inglorious B*stards* stated to be released in May 2009


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> AWESOME !! AMAZING!! MIND-BLOWING!!!
> 
> Finally got a must-watch movie for myself . Thanks!



hmm paranj beta ..tum apni life ko kahan le ja rahe ho ? din bhar slipknot sunte rahoge aur 13 saal ki umr main Hostel part2 jaisi movies dekhoge  too bad...

bhagwan tumhe sadbuddhi de


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Drona sucks


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

ax3 said:


> watch DRONA ...... & dont = kidnap .........


 
u mean drona is better than kidnap....

I dont know what happened 2 goldie behl..he is coming with a sequel of Drona
...Drona 2...

OMG..another torcher....

Btw...Dont Watch Last Lear....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello.

No I'm not addressing it to anyone but the movie "Hello".Quick question, can a rating go in negative? 

If anyone plans on going/renting/downloading/buying or any other means of watching this movie just keep a shotgun handy.Not to shoot the director but to shoot yourself instead.And I thought Kidnap sucked hard balls.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Hello.
> 
> No I'm not addressing it to anyone but the movie "Hello".Quick question, can a rating go in negative?
> 
> If anyone plans on going/renting/downloading/buying or any other means of watching this movie just keep a shotgun handy.Not to shoot the director but to shoot yourself instead.And I thought Kidnap sucked hard balls.



Allwy what on this bloody earth made you watch "Hello". It was evident it would suck to the core.......BTW I am about to start "Dead End" in a couple of minutes.......getting my pop corns ready....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

You know Sam I have a nag of watching every kind of movie.Even if it means the good, the bad, the ugly, the pathetic & the uber-suckage kind.It's been like that since I started watching movies.I can't help but laugh & nod my head in disgust as these movies pass by.Then there are some people who sometimes claim otherwise & say not to pass judgement on movies without watching them.So this is dedicated in their loving memory.

BTW I'd suggest watching Dead End at night.I usually start all horror saga post 7PM.Just adds that dark gloomy mood.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 12, 2008)

Hostel(both part)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

^^What ??? I just watched them and they rawk!!!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> You know Sam I have a nag of watching every kind of movie.Even if it means the good, the bad, the ugly, the pathetic & the uber-suckage kind.It's been like that since I started watching movies.I can't help but laugh & nod my head in disgust as these movies pass by.Then there are some people who sometimes claim otherwise & say not to pass judgement on movies without watching them.So this is dedicated in their loving memory.
> 
> BTW I'd suggest watching Dead End at night.I usually start all horror saga post 7PM.Just adds that dark gloomy mood.




mmm i respect your POV, the same can be said with hollywood AFA I am concerned, I have not left a single Hollywood movie how so ever crap and disgusting it turned out to be .......but Bollywood.....man movies like these and ugly pugly tests my patience ....... 
so I dont even boher to have even a 10 min look as them ......

about Dead End dont worry the ambience is all set...... room locked, lights off complete darkness and with headphones..........see you after the movie......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Hostel(both part)


I vote in favour as well.I haven't seen the second part but after watching the first I wouldn't dare watching the second one.All that hype & all you get is a movie without any substance.Pure wastage of time.

@Sam: Do report back after watching the movie in the other thread.We have a lot to discuss on it.


----------



## R2K (Oct 12, 2008)

ExistenZ is one of the f**king disgusting movie I have ever watched........I was even warned by DVD rental shop guy that it is a crappy movie......but I ignored him  and wasted my money on that ****


----------



## swatkat (Oct 12, 2008)

R2K said:


> ExistenZ is one of the f**king disgusting movie I have ever watched........I was even warned by DVD rental shop guy that it is a crappy movie......but I ignored him and learned the lesson hard way around.....


Hahah yea... It's kinda weird.. Game inside a game inside a.....


> eXistenZ is paused!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I was browsing through this thread and found many people saying that Epic Movie and Scary Movie are sh1t.......... come on man, they are fun time-passers. And if at last anything does not make you happy then let me tell you that Epic Movie makes fun of Harry Potter........ yay!!.

Thats the reason I watched it! But I liked the movie too. And Scary Movie series are also great.


----------



## eggman (Oct 12, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Hey guys, I was browsing through this thread and found many people saying that Epic Movie and Scary Movie are sh1t.......... come on man, they are fun time-passers. And if at last anything does not make you happy then let me tell you that Epic Movie makes fun of Harry Potter........ yay!!.
> 
> Thats the reason I watched it! But I liked the movie too. And Scary Movie series are also great.



I am not against parody movies but epic movie is sh!t , even by its genre's std.
Scary movie 1, 2 was Lol rafter but then it went bad!!

If you have to watch good parodies watch

*AIRPLANE or NAKED GUN*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

Scary Movie was the only one which could possibly be termed the epic spoof movie of all times.Scary Movie 2 was again good but after Wayans brothers left the project it grew worse & then finally hit rock bottom with lame ass spoofs.Epic Movie is the worst of the lot.Then there was this recent one tagged Superhero Movie which I saw & that again was trash.I hate it when they overdo those fart jokes & stuff.


----------



## eggman (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Yup!! Someone's head banging against a lamppost isn't funny!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Superhero Movie is lame..........AGREED!


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

Hijack

lolololol...please roll back and give me my time back :/


----------



## R2K (Oct 18, 2008)

The last lear................. weird movie accompanied by crappy acting...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2008)

hey great thread 

the butterfly effect 2

-2/10 horrible sequel to an ok-ok movie

righteous kills
don't watch even for the stars - horrible film

10,000 BC
liked the way the trailers looked and went to see this - filthy film that makes you jump from a desert to a bamboo forest to an ocean and to alien built pyramids or whatever

I liked existenz though

Yeah epic movie and meet the spartans. They should have stopped at scary movie 3. Horrible films to watch.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL @10k BC.....one of the worst movies I have seen


----------



## 2kewl (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello... Utter BS!


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 18, 2008)

Never watch the real stereotypical Hindi movies, they're sick, and mind rigging by design. Theres isnt much of a thought or concept around most of the Indian movies, leave aside teh shoddy execution.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2008)

+1

There is absolutely no experimentation in terms of narrative - every movie has the same style, and the worst thing is, this is what the public seems to want


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 20, 2008)

Karzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

Himesh I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!!! Thats my _Karz_ to you.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 20, 2008)

^^  havent u seen movie rating before going to theatre  ...
lut jaun lut jaun..main uss karzzzzzzzzzz (zzzz denotes sleeep here) pe ....aaaaa.....


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 21, 2008)

You cannot beat guys at MTV for PJs, here are some hilarious ones and its something like this:



What would you call the movie Karzzz if the lion played the role of Himesh
           GarrrrrrrrrZZZZZZZZZ !



What is the most used key on Himesh's Keyboard?
           "CAP"S Lock.



The movies Karzzzz is so bad that it should be renamed as "Curse"


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2008)

How's this movie "Hello"


----------



## swatkat (Oct 28, 2008)

Silent Hill is a _must miss_ movie.. Feeling nauseating after watching this meaningless cr@p!!! I wonder how it got 6.5 rating at Imdb... Must be due to those game fanboys... It's better to watch Uwe Boll movies instead of this one; atleast we can laugh at the poor production values of Uwe Boll movies..


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

^^Hey I also tolerated the movie. Its uber crap.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> You cannot beat guys at MTV for PJs, here are some hilarious ones and its something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lololossss.. that was too funny.....but seriously I dont know why u people even bother to see movies like Karzzz, Kidnap, Hello...etc......it obvious that these movies would suck to the core......anyhow may be mall time ,,,,,, but they dont even deserve that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> lololossss.. that was too funny.....but seriously I dont know why u people even bother to see movies like Karzzz, Kidnap, Hello...etc......it obvious that these movies would suck to the core......anyhow may be mall time ,,,,,, but they dont even deserve that.


Yeah but it's so much fun watching how it sucks to core & relive to tell the tale. 

Just watch Jaani Dushman once & you'll surely nominate it for Oscars.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Yeah but it's so much fun watching how it sucks to core & relive to tell the tale.
> 
> Just watch Jaani Dushman once & you'll surely nominate it for Oscars.



ROFL....I know one movie which can beat "jaani Dushman" for the Oscer Nominations.....
*Kishan Kumar's PAPA THE GREAT*....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

lolz


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2008)

sam9s said:


> ROFL....I know one movie which can beat "jaani Dushman" for the Oscer Nominations.....
> *Kishan Kumar's PAPA THE GREAT*....


No no....there are some other movies which beat "Papa the great"
*Suno Sasurjee*(Aftab, Amisha, Kader khan)---it was so,so bad that I still cou;dn't forget this one
*Love in Nepal*(Sonu Nigam, wat more should I say)
*Jawani Diwani*(Imran Hasmi, I'm still clueless why this movie was made)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Murder -> bad porno flick  Watched with parents a year ago!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 28, 2008)

Murder in comparision was far better then the turds mentioned above......


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Murder -> bad porno flick  Watched with parents a year ago!



lolz

Must be the only one here!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2008)

@KPower: How could you!! Shameless Shaitaan  Your reputation is growing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

swatkat said:


> Silent Hill is a _must miss_ movie.. Feeling nauseating after watching this meaningless cr@p!!! I wonder how it got 6.5 rating at Imdb... Must be due to those game fanboys... It's better to watch Uwe Boll movies instead of this one; atleast we can laugh at the poor production values of Uwe Boll movies..


I liked it. Infact I feel it was a pretty good adaptation of a game to movie other than Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

swatkat said:


> Silent Hill is a _must miss_ movie.. Feeling nauseating after watching this meaningless cr@p!!! I wonder how it got 6.5 rating at Imdb... Must be due to those game fanboys... It's better to watch Uwe Boll movies instead of this one; atleast we can laugh at the poor production values of Uwe Boll movies..


Well silent hill is all about uneasiness and disturbance. It means the movie succeeded.

Though you have to play the game series to know what really is Silent Hill. I love all of them, especially SH 2  

Its shameful that people try to watch every movie from entertainment point of view  There are some movies with messages hidden and some with director's imagination.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> @KPower: How could you!! Shameless Shaitaan  Your reputation is growing.



It was airing on TV and no one from my family knew what it was. After sometime dad was flipping channels .


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2008)

^Relief reading that


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya, its really uncomfy. I cant even laugh ))). God curse this Imran Hashmi


----------



## swatkat (Oct 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> Well silent hill is all about uneasiness and disturbance. It means the movie succeeded.


Well, that is one reasoning to like the film  I don't know about the game series, because I haven't played them... However, I hate that psycho kid  IMO, the only good thing was that _falling ashes_ effect in that town... By the way, have you seen Postal?
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0486640/


----------



## rockfella (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh really hahaha 


max_demon said:


> any porn movie



Comeon it was not that bad man!


nix said:


> jeepers creepers. its worst in every sense.



I think its the same movie in which a women is burnt alive right? hell it was disgusting.... i saw some of it and deleted!


swatkat said:


> Silent Hill is a _must miss_ movie.. Feeling nauseating after watching this meaningless cr@p!!! I wonder how it got 6.5 rating at Imdb... Must be due to those game fanboys... It's better to watch Uwe Boll movies instead of this one; atleast we can laugh at the poor production values of Uwe Boll movies..



True it was disturbing man!!! I know what you mean though..... not all movies are entertainment.. some have deep messages. 


T159 said:


> Well silent hill is all about uneasiness and disturbance. It means the movie succeeded.
> 
> Though you have to play the game series to know what really is Silent Hill. I love all of them, especially SH 2
> 
> Its shameful that people try to watch every movie from entertainment point of view  There are some movies with messages hidden and some with director's imagination.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2008)

Hellboy 2 - BS movie, watch it for some special effects and CGI creatures. Same recycled plot.

Golmaal Returns - Couldn't stand first 30 minutes of this forced comedy.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

^ T, u watch Hindi movies !?!?!?!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2008)

T is on Asia tour.
He just finished Korea, China, Japan and he's in India


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 12, 2008)

Dil Waale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge  (pardon me if the spelling is wrong but I dont care).

Lame, boring, over-hyped love story.


----------



## y2j826 (Dec 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Dil Waale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge  (pardon me if the spelling is wrong but I dont care).
> 
> Lame, boring, over-hyped love story.



dont say this to any girl, thats their fav. movie at least for more then 80% girls, they will kick you for that . . .


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

^^loluright


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> dont say this to any girl, thats their fav. movie at least for more then 80% girls, they will kick you for that . . .



Ya I know. I told this to a female friend of mine in school and the usual bashing started. I was bashing this movie and she was bashing the whole Hollywood . Dunno why girls like this lame movie.


----------



## indian_samosa (Dec 13, 2008)

^ I think DDLJ was the one which started the plethora of those kinda movies.I for one havent yet watched it till date but since I have seen the later movies which followed DDLJ for me that movie will be kinda boring if I sit through it now.But mind you the people who saw it back then swear by it .... I hope you are catching my drift..


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

indian_samosa said:


> ^ I think DDLJ was the one which started the plethora of those kinda movies.I for one havent yet watched it till date but since I have seen the later movies which followed DDLJ for me that movie will be kinda boring if I sit through it now.But mind you the people who saw it back then swear by it .... I hope you are catching my drift..



Ya I have experienced. Even my mom says that its her favourite movie :O. And people keep on watching the same kinda love stories. Heck, check out that Rab Ne Bana De Jodi thread. I said that it sux and some users went postal on my ass . No wonder Indian movie industry produces the most amount movies. They dont need think about the story (except a few) . Either its a copy of a Hollywood movie or its the same love story over and over where hero loves the heroine, the villain is the heroine's father, he gets in the way, hero fights, hero wins, crowd is happy and the crew is rich. Or it can be the simple way where hero spots the actress on a trip, pursues her, magically finds her, fights for her and everyone is happy.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

Open Season 2 is dumb rat ass chicken mouth movie!!!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Dec 22, 2008)

Bangkok Dangerous , what a piece of crap. Don't why nicolas cage wasted his talent on **** like this.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

^ how about $$$ ??


----------



## krates (Dec 22, 2008)

The day when the earth stood still crapest hollywood movie i have seen...


----------



## azzu (Dec 22, 2008)

"The day when the earth stood still" Much hyped sucks 
Nothng Spcl than Keeanu reeves


----------



## krates (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ hey lol i got 1 supporter i don't have words to bash that movie really ........... movie is around 1 hour 15 minutes and it totally sucks


----------



## abhishek_del (Dec 22, 2008)

Rab ne bana di jodi
Hello
Jimmy


----------



## latino_ansari (Dec 22, 2008)

All Kannada movies Sucksssss man.....


----------



## ubersoldat (Dec 22, 2008)

+1. Totally agree. All kannada heroines have pot belly and big boobies  .


----------



## confused (Dec 22, 2008)

^^dude....


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2008)

Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi - Watch only if there is nothing else to watch...lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 23, 2008)

*DRONA.*...don't ever watch it...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2008)

Zombie Strippers. WTF was that all about?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 23, 2008)

+1 for THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL...
waste of 1.5hrs....


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 23, 2008)

Hancock!!! (2/10)

The name serves it well!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 27, 2008)

Citizen Kane-i felt it was crap....its abt Rosebud...


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

max_demon said:


> any porn movie



-1


----------



## IITian (Dec 30, 2008)

there are thousands of movies which u must NOT watch, but among the latest oes are
Hancock
Babylon AD
Wanted
I am legend

i know i can get myself killed by saying so, but all Harry Potter movies also $uck$ big time..


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 30, 2008)

^^+1 to the post... I strongly support you for the HairyPotter part. They suck big time!


----------



## y2j826 (Dec 30, 2008)

IITian said:


> there are thousands of movies which u must NOT watch, but among the latest oes are
> Hancock
> Babylon AD
> Wanted
> ...



totally agreed with you for these movies

WANTED only can be seen if you are Angie's fan . . . otherwise


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 16, 2009)

CHANDNI CHOWK TO CHINA --- 5/10 ....Shameless copy of KUNG FU PANDA

only saving grace is aaj fatte chak len de and fighting scene..Nothing else


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ haha i knew that jus seeing the trailer......


----------



## R2K (Jan 16, 2009)

^^

@esumitkumar

MTV guys are going crazy behind that movie........they broadcast those screwed up trailers of that movie every 5 minutes....well i think  akshay kumar really purchased  that channel.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 17, 2009)

MTV :- the most useless 'music' channel.

Bollywood :- Retarded directors copying Hollywood movies (except a few).

Akshay Kumar :- A commercially sold actor.


Go ahead and bash me as much as you want.


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree
Specially about Akshay Kumar part!!!


----------



## R2K (Jan 17, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> MTV :- the most useless 'music' channel.
> 
> Bollywood :- Retarded directors copying Hollywood movies (except a few).
> 
> ...




i won't do that...........because i agree with u 100%

also NDTV reviewed that movie.......according to them that movie was actually ruined by its director itself.........


----------



## Coool (Jan 19, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ haha i knew that jus seeing the trailer......



Your soooo intelligent dude.....

me too watched that movie....deepika luks gorgeous
akshay roxx but movie not.....6/10


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 19, 2009)

CCTC has given stupidity a whole new dimension. I mean its hard to believe that someone actually sat wrote script, wrote dialogue and took pains to go to China to shoot this cr@pware.  This movie is so bad that show it to Kasab and he will spit every secret about his ISI, show this movie to Ramalinga Raju he will give details of every penny that he siphoned out of Satyam. 

This movie is a blatant attack on mental endurance.  Akki's "Akhrot (walnut), Anda (eggs)" gets whacked all the time, villan whips out his willy and pi$$es on Ak (may be on audience too). After going through this ordeal for 2.5 hours it took me a good 4 hours (afternoon) siesta to recover. Lately I have noticed a bunch of (loosers) directors who survive only on publicity to sail through. I am black listing them, watch their creations only at your own risk, here we go :

1)Nikhil Advani (obviously, his previous caper was, Salaam - e-Ishq)
2)Apoorva Lakhia (Mission Istanbul)
3)Vijay Krishna Acharya (Tashan)
4)Sanjay Gadhvi (Dhoom)
5)Arjun Sablok (Neil n Nikki)

Since this is Bollywood this list can go on and on...but these guys beat the best...if AK is a part of any one of these buffoons' movies then you guys know the final fare...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 19, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> MTV :- the most useless 'music' channel.


Who said MTV India is for Music?


----------



## cyber (Jan 19, 2009)

i just saw a movie pulse3. man dont ever see it. islept after 5 mins


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2009)

Raaz 2...caught it in my village cinema hall. Rs 20/- but that also not justify it fully.

Till sometime in the movie the director and scriptwriter was confused with what they actually want from this movie.
Then they remembered that there are movies like, Mirror, Grudge and specially Ring.
And the movie was made.

In one word the movie was dumb, and a "scene" of Kangna was supposed to be there, jo ki nahi hai...


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 27, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> and a "scene" of Kangna was supposed to be there, jo ki nahi hai...



^^^ lol....You do look like Kangana fan. That is some serious disappointment.


----------



## R2K (Feb 1, 2009)

Partner.................wtf...........huh....a disgusting movie.............

and did anyone watch VICTORY....????


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 2, 2009)

Fuc* by Chance oh sorry LUCK BY CHANCE ---- 4/10 ..WTF was TOI, rediff and santabanta thinking when giving 3.5 ratings out of 5 to this movie ????    

I cant really understand what Farhan is doing in this movie after a super duper hit 
"ROCK ON"

Woh to accha hua I saw it on my laptop and hadnt spent 165/- in Waves Cinema ..(CC2C I wasted)

Only one song is good "sapnon se bhare naina "

C*AP BY CHANCE really sucks


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2009)

Max Payne .. really boring movie.. the movie is way too slow .. a 2 hr sleep will be better than watching this movie..


----------



## R2K (Feb 13, 2009)

Super Troopers...................WTF......



esumitkumar said:


> Fuc* by Chance oh sorry LUCK BY CHANCE ---- 4/10 ..WTF was TOI, rediff and santabanta thinking when giving 3.5 ratings out of 5 to this movie ????
> 
> I cant really understand what Farhan is doing in this movie after a super duper hit
> "ROCK ON"
> ...




but MTV and V channel reviewed that movie as excellent


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know how many guys here watch Telugu movies. If anybody does please avoid Arundhati.


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 14, 2009)

Raaz - TMC 

What a crapfest! Avoid at any cost!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 14, 2009)

@ajayritik

hey dude i watch telugu movies
i did not still see arundathi...heard its super duper hit

even 2day i could not get a ticket...went to another mov

u surprise me with that coment


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 14, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> @ajayritik
> 
> hey dude i watch telugu movies
> i did not still see arundathi...heard its super duper hit
> ...


Dude to be honest I don't watch Telugu movies that much. Watched this movie after some of my friends suggested to me. Maybe if you are an avid telugu movie watching guy you may like it. But I didnt like it.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Dude to be honest I don't watch Telugu movies that much. Watched this movie after some of my friends suggested to me. Maybe if you are an avid telugu movie watching guy you may like it. But I didnt like it.


HOw abt a short review on it.
I've two telugu room-mate, they are going ga-ga over it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 15, 2009)

Another Luck by Chance hater here .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

Never thought I would be the one to revive this thread again. Anyway I thought of posting in this thread only after having atleast 3 movies to fill it with.

So here they are:
Extreme Movie
Vicky Christina Barcelona 
Australia

I felt like shooting myself or choking myself (whichever is less painful) while watching these movies. It just broke my good entertaining spree that I was having. Fast forwaded through most of Extreme movie & Australia. The latter I couldn't bear watching. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## harry10 (Mar 9, 2009)

The last crap **** i saw was Luck by chance. Human torture to the brain cells at the best!


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

wow luck by chance so bad


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 9, 2009)

Extreme Movie is stupid but atleast gives you some laughs .


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 9, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> HOw abt a short review on it.
> I've two telugu room-mate, they are going ga-ga over it.


Too be honest I'm not great at giving reviews. Also I had given the disclaimer earlier stating someone who watches lot of Telugu movies may like it because I know some of my friends who liked it a lot. Since I don't watch Telugu movies a lot and also I don't like gory movies. Except for few special effects I don't see anything much in the movie. Its good in parts but overall not that good!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Extreme Movie is stupid but atleast gives you some laughs .


Not even a remote chance of giving you a laugh.


----------



## eggman (Mar 9, 2009)

Vicky Cristina Barcelona was OK!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 10, 2009)

I tried to like it but there was just no point in watching the movie. By the end of the movie, I was just baffled at what was the whole point behind making such a stupid movie. And Penelope Cruz had to win an Oscar for her performance in this movie?  Sheez!


----------



## chicha (Mar 10, 2009)

i am sure its mentioned here before but its worth warning again, 10,000 BC and latest addition is The punisher the war zone. this is movie is wtf from the credits, you can see better acting in ultra low budget p0rn movies.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^ Then you guys have not seen "Wind Chill" - super WTF movie in every scene  . I like horror, supernatural genre and hence fell for this one...a decision I will regret for some time....


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

*The Darjeeling Limited 2/10*
2 is also too much.
Waste of money (D producer)
Waste of time (Audience)

Total bakwas.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2009)

*Pretty in Pink 5/10*
This movie is exact similar with *Carrie* except one thing here the gal is not capable of doing supernatural things and everyone stays alive at the end.

*Room 6* */10*

Bakwas!!!
Don't watch it, u r not missing anything.


//Tough luck for me, even the last post was of me.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2009)

Shutter 2008 remake of original one...it sucked balls. Watched it FF.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

*Night at the Museum*

bloody idiotic movie... couldn't stand it at all !


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 21, 2009)

hera pheri 2


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chandni Chowk to China


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2009)

Dev.D. I can't believe I fell for watching this movie. Absolutely rubbish. Heck it even surpassed the boring-ness of the original Devdas. Don't seem to understand what was the hype about this movie & rave ratings it got. I'm completely disappointed in Anurag Kashyap, a person who delivered a knockout film like Black Friday.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dev.D. I can't believe I fell for watching this movie. Absolutely rubbish. Heck it even surpassed the boring-ness of the original Devdas. Don't seem to understand what was the hype about this movie & rave ratings it got. I'm completely disappointed in Anurag Kashyap, a person who delivered a knockout film like Black Friday.


Just be honest and be very blunt; tell me what was ur expectation from this movie? Did u have any particular mindset b4 watching this flick?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> hera pheri 2



hera pheri 2 good comedy movie.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2009)

I was neutral & was in a good mood before watching it. Post the movie, I was wondering where the hell was I? Was I in some alternate universe? 

I can't remember how I survived Shahrukh's torture in Devdas, but this movie just took it one notch above it. I didn't have any expectations, to be honest. I watched it merely because it was an Anurag Kashyap film & had received an overdosed rating. It was like a "surprise me" kind of flick(before watching it). Sadly, I don't even want to look back as to what it was all about.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> hera pheri 2 good comedy movie.



It was such a cheap & pathetic copy of lock, stock & 2 smoking barrels. it's an insult to the makers of the original film. how can u call it a gud movie?


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 28, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button..

IDK, maybe I am too dumb or too idiotic to understand the movie in depth but this movie just bored the ****ing hell out of me. It's so long... I started FFing it after an hour. I know this movie is very hyped and even the forum members were giving it high ratings... but for me, this is a slow, boring and an over-hyped movie.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well on the same page, the assassination of jesse james.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 28, 2009)

mama mia


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 28, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button..
> 
> IDK, maybe I am too dumb or too idiotic to understand the movie in depth but this movie just bored the ****ing hell out of me. It's so long... I started FFing it after an hour. I know this movie is very hyped and even the forum members were giving it high ratings... but for me, this is a slow, boring and an over-hyped movie.



you'll love it after you cross 20.


----------



## eggman (Apr 28, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button..
> 
> IDK, maybe I am too dumb or too idiotic to understand the movie in depth but this movie just bored the ****ing hell out of me. It's so long... I started FFing it after an hour. I know this movie is very hyped and even the forum members were giving it high ratings... but for me, this is a slow, boring and an over-hyped movie.





jxcess3891 said:


> Well on the same page, the assassination of jesse james.



*blogs.pcworld.com/phoneconnection/archives/shocked.bmp

WoW!!! Two of the best films out there!


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 28, 2009)

^I told you... I am too stupid to understand it .


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

eggman said:


> WoW!!! Two of the best films out there!



assassination of JJ ..... such a boring movie. I tried watching it twice but went to sleep half way thru.


----------



## R2K (Apr 30, 2009)

jannat....WTF


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2009)

*se7en*.
Watched after seeing the imdb scores.Bored to death.may be it is only me.


----------



## eggman (May 10, 2009)

^WHAT!!!!!!!!!

Did you even watch the same movie???


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2009)

^Yeah it sounds odd.I dont know why.I hate Trainspotting also even though all love it.


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

^ its only my guess and don't take it personally :

you should probably stick to watching bollywood movies or the hollywood ones which only involve some kinda love story or a some soft action types...such kinds of different movies are not for you [going by above 2 posts of yours]


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

R2K said:


> jannat....WTF



I liked the ending part but..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

Anybody watched Aparichit!! If not Ewww don't watch it!!


----------



## ajaybc (May 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ its only my guess and don't take it personally :
> 
> you should probably stick to watching bollywood movies or the hollywood ones which only involve some kinda love story or a some soft action types...such kinds of different movies are not for you [going by above 2 posts of yours]



OK Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Anybody watched Aparichit!! If not Ewww don't watch it!!




thats what this thread is for ... those EWWW kinds of movies 




ajaybc said:


> OK Thanks for your suggestion.


i told you not to take it personally


----------



## y2j826 (May 11, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Anybody watched Aparichit!! If not Ewww don't watch it!!



I havn't seen it, but I can surely say that its "Ewww don't watch it!!"


----------



## ajayritik (May 12, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Anybody watched Aparichit!! If not Ewww don't watch it!!


I watched the movie. It's not really that bad. Maybe if you are not much into Regional movies you may not like it. This movie is dubbed version of Tamil Anniyan which was again dubbed in Telugu as Aparachitudu.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I watched the movie. It's not really that bad. Maybe if you are not much into Regional movies you may not like it. This movie is dubbed version of Tamil Anniyan which was again dubbed in Telugu as Aparachitudu.



You are right, I am not into regional movies much... but the scenes they show in that movie for giving punishments of hell is WTF!!


----------



## iPiyush (May 12, 2009)

Buddha Mar Gaya
Gangajal
Mehbooba
Superstar
Saawarya
Aloo Chaat
Jai Veeru
Coffee House
Chandni Chowk to China
Just Married 
Love Story 2050
Dil Se : I just couldnt understand it. I got headaches after seeing it.
and many more.........


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

iPiyush said:


> Gangajal
> Dil Se : I just couldnt understand it. I got headaches after seeing it.
> and many more.........


Thats why I told you after 3 yrs...


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2009)

u didnt like gangajal...its one of my fav...i mean its not that bad...its a topic movie after all


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

iPiyush said:


> Buddha Mar Gaya
> Gangajal
> ....
> ...
> ...



You forgot Hey Babby


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2009)

Dil Chata Hai 

go ahead bash me... but thats not gonna make the movie any better.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 12, 2009)

Naksha   -- The worst movie known to me


----------



## y2j826 (May 12, 2009)

iPiyush said:


> Buddha Mar Gaya
> Gangajal
> Mehbooba
> Superstar
> ...



Chandni Chownk to China town can be seen at least for 1 time . . .


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Dil Chata Hai
> 
> go ahead bash me... but thats not gonna make the movie any better.


Just imagine that I'm beating u...


----------



## esumitkumar (May 12, 2009)

^^ abe kyun 14 saal k bacche ki pitai laga raha hai.. 
woh kal ko yeh bhi bol sakta hai ki Sun rises in west 

I beleive kids ka alag se section hona chahiye iss forum main


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 12, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Naksha   -- The worst movie known to me



Naksha was far better than Showbiz!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2009)

*The Marine 3/10*

John Cena doesn't die nor his wife


----------



## R2K (Jun 4, 2009)

rab ne bana de jodi------------watching that movie was seriously a ROYAL PITA


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 5, 2009)

"the day the earth stood still" the worst movie i've seen in recent times


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

Did anyone watch "Chamku"!, it was really a piece of $hit! Won't bother to watch it again.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe I am late, but I had tried watching 'Oye lucky lucky oye' and got too much bored after watching about an hour. Don't know how it got positive reviews.

Definitely must not watch.

One more I think from the recent is 'Tasveer 8x10'.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2009)

"Oye Lucky" is a good film, don't know why u got bored......


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 5, 2009)

digitized said:


> Maybe I am late, but I had tried watching 'Oye lucky lucky oye' and got too much bored after watching about an hour. Don't know how it got positive reviews.
> 
> Definitely must not watch.
> 
> One more I think from the recent is 'Tasveer 8x10'.



Oye Lucky Oye was decent movie. I wouldn't say it was an exceptional movie but at the same time it was not so bad that one could list it in must not watch movie.
Anyways people have their own tastes.

I didn't watch Tasveer completely but have to admit it had the most sick climax I have ever come across. And also not to forget Ayesha Takia who has such an enviable track record at the box office.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 5, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Did anyone watch "Chamku"!, it was really a piece of $hit! Won't bother to watch it again.


Looks like you haven't seen much of Bobby Deol's movies. If you had, you would have never ventured into watching this movie.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Looks like you haven't seen much of Bobby Deol's movies. If you had, you would have never ventured into watching this movie.



Well Bardaash was alright but Chamku was too much nonsense.


----------



## IITian (Jun 6, 2009)

"99"
Watched the movie for 15 mins but couldn't dare to watch any further because of overacting by almost every actor.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2009)

IITian said:


> "99"
> Watched the movie for 15 mins but couldn't dare to watch any further because of overacting by almost every actor.


I don't know about any other actor but I can bet that Cyrus would have hammed like anything


----------



## niga84 (Jun 8, 2009)

kuruvi,villu [Tamil movies]


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2009)

*Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li 1/10*

This movie sucks!!!

Story: Sucks
Acting : sucks
Dialog: Sucks
Cinematography: Sucks
Action: Disappointment. Given 1 only for action.

Full of cliches....

Don't watch. Don't even dare to go near to it......


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 27, 2009)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## IronCruz (Aug 29, 2009)

Species 2....the worst ever...totally exposed  women


----------



## jaganvignesh (Aug 29, 2009)

niga84 said:


> kuruvi,villu [Tamil movies]


absolute mokkai da machi......


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 30, 2009)

Kandasamy[Tamil] 2/10

100% Bullsh1t movie.It is a pity Vikram spent 2 years making it.


----------



## trigger (Sep 4, 2009)

the next bollywood entry is Daddy Cool.. worst movie I've seen in my life.. even Kambhaqt Ishq was better than this.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2009)

*Dead Like me : Life after death*

A worst looking actress in bogus movie.

Concept: 1
Background score: 1

Dialog: WTF and W(ho)TF wrote that???

Acting: Please don't ask. Our Nisha Kothari acts better that the lead gal in this movie.

Oh, as a climax u get to her eulogy of a cat. What can be worse than that.
Just because I'm bore (boredom dude!) proof and have a heart of steel, I was able to survive this movie.
But, as u may not have these supreme qualities, don't try this.


----------



## ajaybc (Sep 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> A worst looking actress in bogus movie.
> 
> .


*www.imdb.com/name/nm0616091/board/nest/96051290


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 6, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> *www.imdb.com/name/nm0616091/board/nest/96051290





Got it.......
Someone is liked by someone always.

But, not me, she has only b**bs, nothing else to be called as beautiful

And talent???
Ya sure...giving same disgusted, constipated look in each scene requires talent.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 13, 2009)

*Crank2 4/10*

WTF???
WTH the movie was made? Was Statham not getting enough money for living?

Total bullsh1t idea and crap treatment. Even action for which Statham is famous, is missing in this movie.

And, WTF was that action sequence imitating KingKong vs. Godzilla!!!???

//At first I was counting how many time "fcuk" was pronounced in the movie, counted till 50 and then lost hope to count till end.

Is there any reason u should watch this movie: ummm....1> p0rn is not available to u, 2> u r too young to ask p0rn from ur local vendor, 3>u r crazy, 4>u've a bad taste of action and comedy and obviously p0rn.


----------



## Nithu (Oct 22, 2009)

BLUE (Hindi)

Copy of different Hollywood movie scenes combined in this film...


----------



## y2j826 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kaminey....

How can one see this movie ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 22, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> Kaminey....
> 
> How can one see this movie ?



hmm...what's bad about it?


----------



## y2j826 (Oct 22, 2009)

himadri_sm said:


> hmm...what's bad about it?



I seen the whole movie but I still don't know what was in the movie to see...


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 22, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> I seen the whole movie but I still don't know what was in the movie to see...



Hats off to you!


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nithu said:


> BLUE (Hindi)
> 
> Copy of different Hollywood movie scenes combined in this film...



akshay kumar said that there hasnt been a single movie(bollywood) which has been made on a treasure hunt undersea..before his very own "blue" film...he said that on a tv show biggboss...
  i've seen one...Samrath, starring dharmendra, jeetendra,zeenat aman, hema malini and amjad khan


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 23, 2009)

Blue :- -10/10


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 23, 2009)

BLUE - Totally bogus film. 0.5/10


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Why are sooo many watching blue despite having such horrible reviews and comments?


----------



## eggman (Oct 23, 2009)

^^Becuz they have too much money and too much time and too little of  a judgment! Or a girlfriend!


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 23, 2009)

i've not watched it..neither all the best.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 24, 2009)

300 is a stupid movie.. apparently there is a spoof version available.. You know what kind of movies end up being spoofed right?..The warriours were very rough and tough and skilled and so on theek hai but whats the matter with the voiceover.. it gets irritating as hell after the first few minutes


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Beowulf is another stupid animated movie. I'm not blaming the gfx but the story sucks. Lack of action , same mistakes repeted by beowulf. No thrill at all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> Why are sooo many watching blue despite having such horrible reviews and comments?


Hype is the secret of Indian Cinema's energy, Go GET IT!


----------



## eggman (Oct 25, 2009)

^^Not indian dude, it's same everywhere!! Mall Cop was #1 in US for 3 weeks , what can u say abt tht?


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

/me flies towards the cinema hall.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2009)

Alien 3.
After watching Aliens, I was expecting another good one but this is so pathetic.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Wiki it please. This film could have been good but was undone by over interference from the studio. David Fincher anyways left a mark in the cinema industry with great films later.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2009)

ALL the BEST - 3/10 

Really what a pathetic movie..No storyline ....all chutzpah..3 marks given only due to some funny scenes...This is not expected frm Rohit Shetty who directed Golmaal and Golmaal Returns !!!


----------



## eggman (Oct 28, 2009)

^+1 
FORCED COmedy!!! IN YOUR FACE comedy or whatever.............it just wont work!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

BLUE-5/10..much better than all the best...
itni ghatiya bhi nahin hai ki u cant watch on your lappy 

chiggy wiggy is gud ...otherwise nothing gr8 in story


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr and Mrs Khanna    1/10..

1 no only due to song dont say alvida..I am still trying to find a reason why salman and kareena agreed to act and why producer made this movie ??? I think just to dump his black money


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2009)

Alien: Resurrection's the worst movie I ever saw! Darn it killed the Alien franchise .


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 16, 2010)

*Old School 5/10*

This is a boring movie.
Looks like those bollywood movies who try to grab audience with lots and lots of guest appearance.

Don't watch.
This was supposed to be a comedy which miserably fails at it.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 17, 2010)

2012 1.75/5 good CG animation and audio effects.sucks otherwise


----------



## hot zubs (Jan 18, 2010)

Friday The 13th 
1/5 , its a total bakwas movie, never ever watch it...


----------



## azzu (Jan 20, 2010)

Seven pounds 4/10
Xcept the last scene Where Will dies nothings worth watching


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

so desperate and pissed was i when i was unable to watch the manchester derby yesterday.was switchin through the channels when i saw this lol movie.

*Bullet-Ek Dhamaka*

awesome roflol material. 

rating-NA.we rate movies,not cartoons


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2010)

*Final Destination(2009) 4/10*

I used to like this series, fav was second part but IMO this series is dying too.

They tried to put some story kind of breaks b/w death scenes. Even death scenes are not convincing or shocking anymore, they are just gory...

Stay away from this one. If u had to watch a Final Destination movie, watch the first two parts.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> BLUE-5/10..much better than all the best...


If you rate Blue more than All the best, then you are a  

Both suck. All the best is watchable, Blue is NOT!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 31, 2010)

*Chance Pe Dance 4/10* (only for music and Shahid's dance)

This movie sucks and sucks big time. Just let me know who gives roles to Genelia, she gives me an headache. In her every scene she notched new heights of overacting and bad acting. Shahid also happened to be under performing.

No requirement of screenplay, characters just talking nonsense. Total waste of money (if buying) and waste of bandwidth (if u know)

Don't watch this movie, no, there is nothing. Even Shahid's dance moves are repeated, same in 2-3 songs.

Only good point: Cinematography and camera work. Very good frames and angles totally wasted on this sh1t.


----------



## criztle (Apr 1, 2010)

ram gopal verma ki aag (terrible , horror movie)...........(friend recommendation) not to watch 
also darna mana hai 
and darna jaroori hai



in the song blue itself they sing is 

Blue Bekhauf Nigahein
Blue Bebaak Adayein
Blue Shaffaaf Dilon Mein
Blue Bedaagh Wafaein

it should be instead of blue 

oluuu Bekhauf Nigahein
oluuu Bebaak Adayein
oluuu Shaffaaf Dilon Mein
oluuu Bedaagh Wafaein


he he he


----------



## rishitells (Apr 2, 2010)

^^


----------



## metalfan (Apr 13, 2010)

Where the wild things are --- actually if u watch it u will die in 7 days otherwise ur computer wont restart on seventh day so chooose wisely


----------



## max_demon (Apr 14, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> *Chance Pe Dance 4/10* (only for music and Shahid's dance)
> 
> This movie sucks and sucks big time. Just let me know who gives roles to Genelia, she gives me an headache. In her every scene she notched new heights of overacting and bad acting. Shahid also happened to be under performing.
> 
> ...



go watch bommarillu


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 14, 2010)

max_demon said:


> go watch bommarillu


I've seen it.

Ummm, may be its the law-of-average. 5 bad films=1 good film.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2010)

*From paris with love.*
i didnt liked the movie.a bad action film.


----------



## azzu (Apr 14, 2010)

^ i liked this movie


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2010)

^^dosent matter tastes differ.anyways even the recruit was a bit better maybe due to al pachino.

The storyline wasnt that bad. but the direction and dialogues were pathetic.


----------



## vish786 (Apr 19, 2010)

For the Love of God don't watch any ram gopal verma movies


----------



## red dragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Pink Flamingos,you will feel like puking after watching it.Another one is Salo,it is even worse.


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2010)

* Hum tum aur ghost *
this movie is waste of time
diya mirza is sweet though


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Pink Flamingos,you will feel like puking after watching it.Another one is Salo,it is even worse.


Those are in "Disturbing Movie" category.


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2010)

*The Spirit 4/10*

This is the most dumb superhero ever.
I guess at that time when it launched (original comic script) there were very few such superhero comic strips...that may be the only reason it was hit(???)

Totally b-grade story....no idea how the original script was but if the even even relates to the original thing 10%....it was not good.

"I'm octopus and I've eight of everything"...come on man who wrote them???


Only thing I liked is the cinematography (yes, I've not seen Sin City) so it was a new treatment for me and camera angles were also different everything else is just WTF...and BORING


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2010)

Well, had the chance to watch quite a few english movies lately, including some very bad ones. Do not watch District 9, Paranormal Activity, The Blair Witch Project.

District 9 is the worst of them all, don't know how it got nominations in the Oscars. And it is sick and has disturbing scenes.

The Blair Witch Project and Paranormal Activity leaves so many questions unanswered in the end. And hate those movies where it is shown by camera which is held by the protagonist. Both of these movies are like this.

Children of the Corn is another sick and bad movie.

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

Heard that one of the sickest movies ever made is being released in the US - The Human Centipede. People have been throwing up in the movie hall while seeing this movie. Check out the trailer on youtube. It is indeed sick and horrible. I will not say anything about that to spoil the fact. See for yourself if you have the guts.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2010)

digitized said:


> including some very bad ones. Do not watch District 9, Paranormal Activity, The Blair Witch Project.



Man, these movies come in bad lot?!!!
And specially D9!!!!!!!!!

Hey, bhagwan, uthale.....



> Heard that one of the sickest movies ever made is being released in the US - The Human Centipede. People have been throwing up in the movie hall while seeing this movie. Check out the trailer on youtube. It is indeed sick and horrible. I will not say anything about that to spoil the fact. See for yourself if you have the guts.



Already posted about it in "Must watch" thread


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Man, these movies come in bad lot?!!!
> And specially D9!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey, bhagwan, uthale.....


 
D9 a good movie??!! Hey bhagwan, uthale.....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 20, 2010)

digitized said:


> Well, had the chance to watch quite a few english movies lately, including some very bad ones. Do not watch District 9, Paranormal Activity, The Blair Witch Project.




hmmm....hmmmmm....don't know what to say....did you enjoy watching kambakht ishq or housefull or perhaps prince?


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2010)

digitized said:


> Do not watch District 9,
> 
> District 9 is the worst of them all, don't know how it got nominations in the Oscars. And it is sick and has disturbing scenes.


Give some good reasons at least. So many awesome films have sick and disturbing scenes, like Pi, Requiem for a dream, A Clockwork Orange, etc. The list is so long that I don't even want to think about it. What you can take or not is a personal thing.

Personally, I felt District 9 was a refreshing sci-fi movie. It is not the best or in the top 10 or anything like that, but it is a well made one, with a good storyline. That is what matters. The characterisation was good, with the lead acting well. The story and dialogues were really good and the cinematography was nice too. Most dialogues were ad-libbed and all the aliens were played by just one actor. I liked it a lot.



digitized said:


> D9 a good movie??!! Hey bhagwan, uthale.....


Okay, we all respect an opinion here, but please give proper reasons.


----------



## azzu (May 20, 2010)

digitized said:


> District 9 is the worst of them all, don't know how it got nominations in the Oscars. And it is sick and has disturbing scenes.



 ???? 
Do not watch ..
its one of the best movie of 2009


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2010)

lolwut? I sense an impending sickness here. Not in the movies but...


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Irreversible is a sick movie too,it is very well made,acting is good,so is the sory line,but at the end of it,you feel very low,just like Requiem.Where in Trainspotting,it gets really depressing after the death of the infant,but it ends in a very bright note.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2010)

Unless you are an ateist, you will repel at this blasphemous movie by Scorcese, The Last Temptation of Christ. I dont understand why so much liberty is taken to malign such a great leader. Even though i completed the movie but cant stomach the dirty minds of the people associated with the movie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2010)

*Hum Tum aur Ghost 3.5/10*

A borefest. 
Arshd Warsi is the only reson u may enjoy a few scenes of this move and he's the only....no no not only he, actually its Dia, Boman and a lot of others who will bore u.

I could not finish the movie. Very rarely I do that, that I keep a movie unfinished, but its not worth it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Watched Shayamalan's *'The Happenning'* yesterday. The beginning was interesting but the climax left a lot of questions unanswered. It was as if the director could not find a decent answer to the happennings shown in the movie and ended the movie in a hurry. *3/10* for me. All the marks only for the 1st half, 2nd half was boring.

BTW, can anyone answer my questions on *'Traitor'* on the must watch movies thread?


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 3, 2010)

Khatta Meetha: 1/10
boring movie by priyadarshan, with no comedy at all.


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ Akki+Pridarshan movies are an assault to human intelligence.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ Khatta meetha was really a bore...from 1st to last scene there was akki crying for money..uff what a torture

*Marmaduke...A dog story*

Didnt like it much...sort of old ghisa pita funda


----------



## R2K (Aug 11, 2010)

seen a lot of shitty movies lately Funny people....OMG it was more boring than my math classes in the school
 bounty hunter......watched it hoping that it will get better at the end......but u will sure yell WTF at the end if u sit with that mindset .......seriously a PITA movie.  So Don't waste ur money or bandwidth on these movies


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 11, 2010)

ummm.... people did like district 9, I know it, but vegetarians should stay away from it. I really felt like throwing up at certain points in the movie.
After it was over I started feeling a strange nausea and thought I had been gripped by some virus from an alien land. I behaved strangely for the whole day, couldn't eat much and kept checking if my nails were at the right place. saw some bad dreams that night. Thank god I was feeling alright the next day.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> ummm.... people did like district 9, I know it, but vegetarians should stay away from it. I really felt like throwing up at certain points in the movie.
> After it was over I started feeling a strange nausea and thought I had been gripped by some virus from an alien land. I behaved strangely for the whole day, couldn't eat much and kept checking if my nails were at the right place. saw some bad dreams that night. Thank god I was feeling alright the next day.



LOL...................................this is great

If D9 made u throw up then what would u do seeing SAW 

And, r u sure u r alright, ur skin might be changing just at ur backside, where u r not able to see...
and have u tried eating catfood as u could not eat normal food


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2010)

Come consbiracy brewing up ?

Now watch District 13. Make sure u don't go flying thru your window


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 11, 2010)

No, I didn't try anything on that day and I was fine the next. And as I said, I'm a vegetarian. Actually, my symptoms started to subside as soon as I hit the delete button on my keyboard after selecting the file named District9.mkv
My brother did warn me once that if somebody recommends SAW to me, I should ignore the suggestion with some seriousness. He also asked me to stay away from his room once coz he was watching resident evil.
ooooooo, I so love the toy stories and spider mans


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 12, 2010)

*Khatta Meetha .. (3/10)*

Movie is very sour and kadwa !!!


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ +1.
Very bad direction by Priyadarshan (nearly amateurish). Has to be his most badly made movie.
I would rate it even lower at 2/10.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> LOL...................................this is great
> 
> If D9 made u throw up then what would u do seeing SAW
> 
> ...





anyways did u watch all 6 parts of saw?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> anyways did u watch all 6 parts of saw?



Yes.

SAW has a legend...one sees SAW first part will stick to it till keeps releasing...

But it won't work if u start with any other parts


----------



## quan chi (Sep 4, 2010)

Hatchet

Never watch it even if you get it for free.worst movie in horror genre.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2010)

Unforgiven featuring Clint Eastwood and Morgan Freeman; cant beleive why this movie was made


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2010)

*Hello Darling....3/10*

Very bad movie...not worth wasting time...all failed actors together...even they found chunky pandey from somewhere


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> *Hello Darling....3/10*
> 
> Very bad movie...not worth wasting time...all failed actors together...even they found chunky pandey from somewhere



i cant Believe u saw that movie  
i bet u didnt see the Trailers ( ultra crap things )

No offence meant


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2010)

azzu said:


> i cant Believe u saw that movie
> i bet u didnt see the Trailers ( ultra crap things )
> 
> No offence meant



LOL sometimes I love to torcher myself with these kind of movies...

I even saw bipasha basu's *Pankh*


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hurt Locker....no story...going haywire!


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2010)

^^lolwut?

   1. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2010)

montsa007 said:


> Hurt Locker....no story...going haywire!



seriously... r u joking?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 6, 2010)

@ montsa007..........

hahahahaha..the biggest joke of century..Hurt Locker in Must NOT watch thread 

 

@sujoyp..u seriously saw that movie even after the trailers.......awwwwwwwwwwwww !


----------



## R2K (Sep 8, 2010)

eulogy
i can;t believe how ppl really burn their money for making stupid movies like this...


american pie book of love
don't waste ur money or bandwidth for getting this POS....worst movie in the whole damn series..........IMDB was giving bad reviews abt this movie.......but still i watched it because of my love for AP movies.....
I think the only way AP series can come back is by bringing back all the actors from the first part and make a sequel...i bet it will be a block buster hit if they do something like that.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

guys there is a movie
i think most of u have already watched this one-Fight Club(not the bollywood one )

99%of the movie was awesome.the dialog,slapstick comedy and all that
but was the ending really worth it???
i think they should have changed the ending or should have extended  more to make some more sense


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2010)

^^welcme to the abyss


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2010)

*Emotional Atyachar...3/10*

Donno y they made this movie...koi sir pair nahi.....


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

DABANG - No story (expected even before getting into the theater), no humour (thought there will be some), use of every single actor bar Khan as inconsequential props, songs every 10 minutes, sonakshi sinha not in a bikini (  ).


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 26, 2010)

montsa007 said:


> Hurt Locker....no story...going haywire!



ooooh god......I hated,hated,hated that movie.Slow,pathetic acting,no story whatsoever.Full of mistakes as written by several US soldiers.But these two are pure gold.A reckless person like that will be kicked within a week.and then there's scene where a terrorist shoots one soldier,next one takes his place.I was waiting for another headshot.Maybe terrorist used all his ammos?

@a_rahim
Unforgiven?seriously?


----------



## tobbyhot (Oct 4, 2010)

Epic movie is just a dumb and latest one is Valhalla rising I must say don't ever try to watch these ...just waste of time and money...


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Love and other disasters*
Watched almost half of it.It was boring and going nowhere so I stopped it.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2010)

MacGruber

Why was it made?
And why did I see?

Maybe the director thought he should make a movie, and I thought last night I should check this out. 

On a different dimension both of us obviously had not taken this choice...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Seriously y ws tht damn movie(McGrubber) made at 1st place??Also all d recent Zombie flicks like 30 Days of Dark(d 2nd part,1st 1 ws gooood..ish),Crazies.
Also my coz made me watch Joy Ride n Tamara!Plz ppl stay away frm these 2!!


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohhh no...I was looking forward to see MacGruber....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2011)

Skyline (2010) - IMDb must not watch


----------



## R2K (Feb 2, 2011)

Shortbus (2006)
One of the most weird, repulsive and disgusting movie i have ever seen
I wanted to kick myself after i realized that i have wasted my download time and bandwidth on such a POS movie.



rhitwick said:


> Skyline (2010) - IMDb must not watch



Oh come on dude....if u had posted this a month ago i could have avoided a massive download ..


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont usually watch any movies which are rated below 6 in IMDB.But in some cases I watch  when someone highly recommending a movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 2, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Skyline (2010) - IMDb must not watch



Really this movie is pathetic. Slept half way through the movie.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2011)

Yamla Pagla Deewana - Borefest.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Management*
Started to watch it because of jennifer Aniston but stopped in halfway.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2011)

PATIALA HOUSE..wat a bakwass GATTU movie !! Anushka wasted ..Akshay too !

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

DIL to baccha hai JI --OKish type..one time watch


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 22, 2011)

that's strange...everyone I talked to said Patiala House is a good one. Though ratings it received were bad all around...


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2011)

Dhobi Ghat


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> that's strange...everyone I talked to said Patiala House is a good one. Though ratings it received were bad all around...



well ask them a moment in PATIALA HOUSE in which they don't feel bore ?


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> Dhobi Ghat



I second this 


@esumitkumar: I take your word mate.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I second this
> 
> @esumitkumar: I take your word mate.



thanks..

for me too..DHOBI GHAT, PEEPLI LIVE was BOREfest !


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2011)

In fact any movie released in 3D -- watching it in 3D. Alice in Wonderland is a superb movie but the 3D just messed it up.

Dull. Washes off the colors.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 23, 2011)

Most of the movies released are not that great. I wonder why this thread is not used that often.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 24, 2011)

^^i second you


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't Mess With Zohan


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2011)

^Too much of peepees in that stupid movie.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2011)

hoodiboy said:


> Don't Mess With Zohan



oops, I liked it vey much


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Evolution (2001)
Push (2006)
Twilight Series


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 24, 2011)

hoodiboy said:


> Twilight Series


Wrong thread


----------



## R2K (Feb 24, 2011)

^^
why?


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Twilight series are not that bad to end up in this thread.


----------



## R2K (Feb 24, 2011)

Cabin fever 2
OMG i wonder if there could be a worse movie than this one with ridiculous acting and plot

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> Twilight series are not that bad to end up in this thread.



yeah i agree that the first one in the series was kinda intersting but  the sequels were pure waste of time 
Did u read this
If 'Twilight' Was 10 Times Shorter And 100 Times More Honest | Cracked.com


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

All those who liked Fight Club, I recommend you read the original novel by the same name by Chuck Palahniuk. You will have a newfound respect for it. It is one of the best movie (and novel) I have come across in a long long time.

As for the worst movie in recent times, I would say Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince. So much and so many details from the book have been omitted from the movie that I wonder how Rowling okay-ed the adaptation.

The Twilight series are an abomination on the Vampire genre. It is like an bleeding puss filled decaying infection that needs to be hacked off and incinerated off the history of the genre. Vampires that shine in daylight - can things get any more gay!?

Oh, and I agree with the guy who mentioned all/most bolly movies.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 4, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> Oh, and I agree with the guy who mentioned all/most bolly movies.



+1. Would rather stick to TDF than go for a bollywood flick!

Saving


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2011)

the mutant chronicles. badly directed, and totally washed out plot


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Twilight series are not that bad to end up in this thread.



Yup..especially Twilight part 1 


Dragon Ball Evolution....total insult to original DBZ


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Dragon Ball Evolution....total insult to original DBZ


the one word that comes to mind is "rape". a great series, raped to death and then insulted like this.... my mind is numb.

and the actor who plays goku, even my pet squirrel can defeat him in unarmed combat.

just what were they smoking when they decided to make the film?


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

FALTU- faltu movie but not a love story. Keep your mind out of this affair.  Commendable performance at the end.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> Dragon Ball Evolution....total insult to original DBZ


Yeah man, totally agree. Couldnt watch the movie for 15 mins. Just hate it.

Its insult to DBZ lovers!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 11, 2011)

dungeons & Dragons...i laughed all the way to the movie..so cliched..so over the top acting...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hunt to Kill*. Weird, disgusting, pathetic, useless movie. Poor poor acting, everybody acted so badly, and worst directing. Complete crap. 97 mins went on like 970 mins.

Hunt to Kill (2010) - IMDb


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> Oh, and I agree with the guy who mentioned all/most bolly movies.


Not all Hindi or Bollywood movies are bad.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Not all Hindi or Bollywood movies are bad.


 Correct 


There are many movies that are good and I have watched. For some reason I cant remember specific names other than Tare Zameen Par, 3 Idiots, etc


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> +1. Would rather stick to TDF than go for a bollywood flick!
> 
> Saving



How can you compare watching a Bolly Flick to stickign to TDF.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2011)

^He might learn at TDF than risk wasting precious time watching a crap movie.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2011)

^ +1
agreed


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^He might learn at TDF than risk wasting precious time watching a crap movie.



So Rahim, you are saying there aren't any English movies that are crap!
I would say I would rather spend time on TDF than watching some English movies. 
I can recommend one for you *Skyline*.
Trust me after you watch this movie even a hindi movie which doesnt make any sense or any south indian movie would look great!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2011)

^there are more, Beerfest, McGrubber etc.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> So Rahim, you are saying there aren't any English movies that are crap!
> I would say I would rather spend time on TDF than watching some English movies.
> I can recommend one for you *Skyline*.
> Trust me after you watch this movie even a hindi movie which doesnt make any sense or any south indian movie would look great!



Correct. Language is nothing for a movie, the Story, Acting, Editing, Camera work and Direction is. There are Hindi movies like 3 Idiots, Tare Zameen Par and others are of world class level. Similarly there are English movies which are pathetic, like you mentioned 'Skyline'.
I don't watch Hindi movies at all(besides few) but won't say crap about it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 2 >> Paranormal Activity

Proper rating 9/10.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2011)

Why is it in "Must *not* watch..." then?


----------



## asingh (Apr 29, 2011)

Age of Dragons.

Watched is using FF.


----------



## R2K (Apr 29, 2011)

The Accidental Husband (2008) - IMDb
The worst Rom/com movie i have watched in my life...And it was obvious that the makers of the movie didn't know wTF they are doing
They even managed to put a hindi and tamil song in this POS.


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

*I Am Number Four*. CRAP.

I Am Number Four (2011) - IMDb


----------



## noja (May 11, 2011)

Oceans 11 and 12
I found these movies to be retarded.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre:Next Generation 
worst movie in the whole series I only liked the babe....wow


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

Dead End
boring ass horror movie. It isn't even horror... there are no scares at all!


----------



## R2K (May 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *I Am Number Four*. CRAP.
> 
> I Am Number Four (2011) - IMDb



lol....i think they were targeting this movie towards teenage audience...the dialogues were too cheesy sometimes
Btw that chick in the movie was kinda hot


----------



## ithehappy (May 11, 2011)

noja said:


> Oceans 11 and 12
> I found these movies to be retarded.


    . Well user opinions varies but frankly I have no idea why those great movies you found as 'retarded' 


R2K said:


> lol....i think they were targeting this movie towards teenage audience...the dialogues were too cheesy sometimes
> Btw that chick in the movie was kinda hot



Ya, that chick was as well as her red Ducati


----------



## R2K (May 11, 2011)

^^
and i think apple paid a lot of money to the makers of this flick for product placement....I have lost count of how many times they displayed the iphone and macbook pro being used by the main characters


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 11, 2011)

noja said:


> Oceans 11 and 12
> I found these movies to be retarded.



are you serious?


----------



## R2K (May 11, 2011)

Life in a metro(2007)
That was one hell of a lousy movie to watch


----------



## ithehappy (May 11, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> and i think apple paid a lot of money to the makers of this flick for product placement....I have lost count of how many times they displayed the iphone and macbook pro being used by the main characters



Oh..forgot that !


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2011)

*The Others*. Oh What a thriller! I almost slept at the midway. Nicole's acting was great anyway, but the movie is pathetic.

The Others (2001) - IMDb


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2011)

*game *
*www.imdb.com/title/tt1772872/
i dont know why i watched the movie.hadnt there been any such rules in this forum i would have used some words which suits the movie's dialogues,majority of the acting,and in the end the story very well.

this film should pay the public instead for watching it.dont even think to watch this nonsense.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 19, 2011)

The machine girl >_<"


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2011)

^^wat...you didn't get the joke.


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *The Others*. Oh What a thriller! I almost slept at the midway. Nicole's acting was great anyway, but the movie is pathetic.
> 
> The Others (2001) - IMDb


Dude, day by day I'm getting shocked by ur choices for movies for favs and pits!!!

The Others is a great movie. Period!



R2K said:


> Life in a metro(2007)
> That was one hell of a lousy movie to watch



I liked that movie. Would rather say loved that movie.



quan chi said:


> *game *
> Game (2011) - IMDb
> i dont know why i watched the movie.hadnt there been any such rules in this forum i would have used some words which suits the movie's dialogues,majority of the acting,and in the end the story very well.
> 
> this film should pay the public instead for watching it.dont even think to watch this nonsense.



The Game is an adaptation of Agatha Christies novel "And then there were none". A hollywood version of same name is also present.


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, day by day I'm getting shocked by ur choices for movies for favs and pits!!!
> 
> The Others is a great movie. Period!



 You may know opinion varies. So Others is a pathetic imo, but not for you, simple. Day by day you are getting shocked? How?  Gimme some examples...


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> The Game is an adaptation of Agatha Christies novel "And then there were none". A hollywood version of same name is also present.



are you sure! though i havent read the novel yet.But its synopsis says something different.Or you mean it is loosely based.

anyways first of all i did not liked the dialogues or script they are too too lousy.casting worst followed by acting.Story presentation has no meaning or connection.

if it is completely based on what you said then it is a great insult to agatha christie. 

Btw did you liked the movie?


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2011)

^ And Then There Were None (1945) - IMDb

Check out the synopsis its quite similar to Game. The movie has good rating. I've just got it and yet to see. 
And, have not intention to watch Game.


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2011)

> And, have not intention to watch Game.



i am speaking about this movie only.me too yet to see that 1945 classic.

anyways do watch it(bollywood version).only that island part is similar after that what happens is a torture to the brain followed by stupid dialogues and acting ever!

As i have said certain kinds of words are forbidden in this forum.otherwise the movie deserves even worst.
watch it but at your own risk later dont balme me that i havent warned you.


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

*Dark City*. Pathetic. Absurd, Poor story. Poorly presented. Felt sleepy again, typical pyscho freak...imo. But it's a Must Watch for the Psycho Lovers 

Dark City (1998) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Dark City*. Pathetic. Disgusting. Poor story. Felt sleepy again, typical pyscho freak...
> 
> Dark City (1998) - IMDb



Why are you watching such movies??? Please stay from them, you are not yet ready for these.

"Dark City" pathetic?!!! Uthale bhagwan uthale.........mujhe nahi, isse....


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Why are you watching such movies??? Please stay from them, *you are not yet ready for these.*
> 
> "Dark City" pathetic?!!! Uthale bhagwan uthale.........mujhe



Well you are really embarrassing me. Dark City is a pathetic movie, that's nuff said. And I don't wanna be ready for some psycho freak movie. You like that category, it's OK, but don't advice me what movie I should see, in this part I wanna be on my own. Thank you.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2011)

I' m not advising you on what to watch rather telling to stay away from such psycho movies. Its not ur category, you have already told number of times, then why still watch 'em? 

Yes, psycho is my one of fav. genre but, irrespective that "Dark City" is a classic movie. But a reaction like me is obvious when you question the popularity of a certain established movie. The movie is close to me, thus I reacted.


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

Sorry if I hurt your feeling/s related with the movie, but I will keep watching these categories, I watch all category anyway, as all of'em not that badly made(for eg. Disturbia, Salton Sea, and a lot of others I can't remember right now). And I hope this thread is free for users to share their view. Besides I really don't care about popularity or rating (high for this matter)of a movie. IMDB gave it a 7.8 or something like that. But I'll give it a 4/10 max.
Anyway in future you shouldn't take anything personally. My purpose is to share a movie which I didn't like at all here, not to hurt anyone's feeling, never.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Dark City*. Pathetic. Disgusting. Poor story. Felt sleepy again, typical pyscho freak...
> 
> Dark City (1998) - IMDb


Not the one for you.


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2011)

Crap. This is bad news,


ithehappy said:


> *I Am Number Four*. CRAP.
> 
> I Am Number Four (2011) - IMDb


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Dark City*. Pathetic. Disgusting. Poor story. Felt sleepy again, typical pyscho freak...


Hmmm really? What do you mean by typical psycho freak? How is the movie "pathetic" and "disgusting"? Poor story?

IMHO Dark City has a very good story and is a must watch for those who like scifi. The movie cannot be a "psycho freak" as quite obviously a person can be that but not a movie. Please clarify what you mean by that. Examples of similar typical movies would help too.



rhitwick said:


> Why are you watching such movies??? Please stay from them, you are not yet ready for these.
> 
> "Dark City" pathetic?!!! Uthale bhagwan uthale.........mujhe nahi, isse....


Agreed totally.


ithehappy said:


> Well you are really embarrassing me. Dark City is a pathetic movie, that's nuff said. And I don't wanna be ready for some psycho freak movie. You like that category, it's OK, but don't advice me what movie I should see, in this part I wanna be on my own. Thank you.


Dark City is not a pathetic movie at all. In fact it is said to be the inspiration for "The Matrix". I hope you liked The Matrix at least. Nobody advised you regarding which movie you should see. Rhitwick merely meant that you should not watch movies of genres you are not fond of.



ithehappy said:


> Sorry if I hurt your feeling/s related with the movie, but I will keep watching these categories, I watch all category anyway, as all of'em not that badly made(for eg. Disturbia, Salton Sea, and a lot of others I can't remember right now). And I hope this thread is free for users to share their view. Besides I really don't care about popularity or rating (high for this matter)of a movie. IMDB gave it a 7.8 or something like that. But I'll give it a 4/10 max.
> Anyway in future you shouldn't take anything personally. My purpose is to share a movie which I didn't like at all here, not to hurt anyone's feeling, never.


Opinions are personal, I agree with you there. I am sure your post would not have got such a reaction from us if you had put it more mildly. Harshness and that too on great films is bound to get people to react.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2011)

*Pirates of Caribbean: On stranger Tides*

average story, ok dialogues, 3D is a gimmick and it gets a 5 on 10. You can watch this movie with your 4-5 chick friends if you are 17 years or under. That's that.


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Hmmm really? What do you mean by typical psycho freak? How is the movie "pathetic" and "disgusting"? Poor story?
> 
> IMHO Dark City has a very good story and is a must watch for those who like scifi. The movie cannot be a "psycho freak" as quite obviously a person can be that but not a movie. Please clarify what you mean by that. Examples of similar typical movies would help too.


I mean psycho freak by psycho freak. One of the most poor storied movie I've ever seen frankly. I'll never like some out of the world stuff, especially when it has been putted/implied that badly in a movie.



Krow said:


> Dark City is not a pathetic movie at all. In fact it is said to be the inspiration for "The Matrix". I hope you liked The Matrix at least. Nobody advised you regarding which movie you should see. Rhitwick merely meant that you should not watch movies of genres you are not fond of.


There is no comparison between Matrix and this one.



Krow said:


> Opinions are personal, I agree with you there. I am sure your post would not have got such a reaction from us if you had put it more mildly. Harshness and that too on great films is bound to get people to react.


As I said I didn't want to hurt anyone's feeling, if it had been done then it happened unknowingly/unintentionally. Didn't want to be harsh, but the movie made me to provide harsh comments.

I don't wanna go with anymore debate regarding this. I said what I thought correct. Well, you like one movie, that's different, but going to the far end line for the reasons of your liking, that doesn't matter. That's why a very good movie gets 5/10 rating and a poor one gets 7-8/10.



ico said:


> *Pirates of Caribbean: On stranger Tides*
> 
> average story, ok dialogues, 3D is a gimmick and it gets a 5 on 10. You can watch this movie with your 4-5 chick friends if you are 17 years or under. That's that.



First decide where you gonna put it, you putted the same in Must watch and here in Must Not watch


----------



## ico (May 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> First decide where you gonna put it, you putted the same in Must watch and here in Must Not watch


Both.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I mean psycho freak by psycho freak. One of the most poor storied movie I've ever seen frankly. I'll never like some out of the world stuff, especially when it has been putted/implied that badly in a movie.


Seriously, I told you, you are not mature enough to understand these movies. YOU DID NOT UNDERSTAND THIS MOVIE. Period. 

Now, stop watching psycho movies, because if you continue you are gonna bullsh1ting more about more classics.

The problem is in you, not in the movie.




> There is no comparison between Matrix and this one.


Even Wachowski brothers won't agree with you here.

Now I'm more interested to listen from you which all movies you consider are good movies.

Now, if you are not angry and not thinking I'm challenging your intelligence level, I'm really interested to know which genre u fall.

Do post your fav. movies list in "Must watch..." thread.


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

Ohhhhhh....how many times are you gonna embarrass me? First of all, please do look at the Must watch thread coz I post almost regularly there about the movies I like. I like most of them, coz I read the story, and some reviews before watching (same went for Dark City). And whatever you say, my intelligence level, maturity and blah blah, it doesn't matter to me. I'll keep watching good movies, and bad ones like Dark City, there is no particular Genre I like, and will keep posting them in Must and Must Not watch for following good and bad/worst movies. I know what I said about Dark City, The Others, I am Number Four etc..movies, and as long as I live my view won't change. 
If someone has any personal problem regarding it, then I am sorry. But for that I can't hold my view/thought. I hope this is the last time we are discussing about an OFF Topic stuff, all these posts should be Deleted anyway, so we both shouldn't waste out times by typing these blah blah's here. Why don't you carry on with your view and same goes for me? Is a big problem there? Not with me course. I never argued on someone else comment even if it's lolable, so why you?


----------



## ico (May 22, 2011)

*www.msnhiddenemoticons.com/Library/extra_large/skyrock/default/punch.jpg


----------



## eggman (May 22, 2011)

Lol...don't argue with a guy who don't know counting. 
122 crore thread, anyone?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 2 (waste of time movie..not @ all good as its part 1 was...)


----------



## Krow (May 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I mean psycho freak by psycho freak. One of the most poor *storied* movie I've ever seen frankly. I'll never like some out of the world stuff, especially when it has been *putted*/implied that badly in a movie.


Should be "one of the most poor stories in movies I have seen" and "put" instead of putted.

You liked that Zohan movie and you say Dark City has a poor story? >.<


> There is no comparison between Matrix and this one.


If you read online about the two movies, you will find that many people say that The Matrix = Dark City + Hollywood masala action.


> As I said I didn't want to hurt anyone's feeling, if it had been done then it happened unknowingly/unintentionally. Didn't want to be harsh, but the movie made me to provide harsh comments.


If you can't bear a movie, please don't torture yourself by watching it whole. That's all.


eggman said:


> Lol...don't argue with a guy who don't know counting.
> 122 crore thread, anyone?


 


quan chi said:


> by now i think you must have got my point.


Nice post there. Please don't delete that. You made perfect sense to me for sure. Let us hope ithehappy is happy and stops making posts which are flamebaits.


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

I need one straight answer. Is this Forum free to users to post their comments or not? A simple Yes or No would do.


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2011)

Its a public forum and if ur opinion conflicts with others there will be "discussion".

"Must watch" and "Must not watch" threads started with movie logging thread but now they have gone past that time. Its more like a movie discussion thread now. People here now not only post the movie name they watched rather posts one or two more lines on their opinion about the movie.

And, when you do that, u call for a discussion. We have had such discussion in past too, about "A clock work orange", "Shining", "Transformers 2", "Inception" etc.

What is the problem with a healthy discussion?

And, I'm now telling my case why I asked "ithehappy" to tell his fav movies because I wanted to know which genre of movies he's more attracted to.

When someone says "Dark City" crap, I at least become surprised. At first I thought he could not understood the movie and it simply bored him (it happens with people, one my fried could not bear "A clock work orange" and thrashed me for 10 minutes for suggesting him that movie). 

Then he(ithehappy) told he did not like psycho genre. Now, if u know u don't like a genre why do u watch movies which fall in such genre? (I don't like war theme movies hence always stay away from 'em). Obviously u r a free man, can do watever u want. I'm none to sugget u to do otherwise. My suggestion was to stay away from such movies now, u r not mature enough to understand them (when I started watching movies, the movie "Girl next door" haunted me for half a month, now "Eden Lake" makes no effect on me. I mean to say, yes, even in movie watching there are maturity levels)

I was then surprised by his answer and was more of curious to know which kind of movies he like, hence the question. If he or anyone here thinks my question was to humiliate him, take necessary action.


----------



## Rahim (May 23, 2011)

@ithehappy: Come on! Just read and forget


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Its a public forum and if ur opinion conflicts with others there will be "discussion".


This is going way BEYOND discussion. And hope all know I haven't started all this.


rhitwick said:


> "Must watch" and "Must not watch" threads started with movie logging thread but now they have gone past that time. Its more like a movie discussion thread now. People here now not only post the movie name they watched rather posts one or two more lines on their opinion about the movie.
> 
> And, when you do that, u call for a discussion. We have had such discussion in past too, about "A clock work orange", "Shining", "Transformers 2", "Inception" etc.


That's OK.



rhitwick said:


> What is the problem with a healthy discussion?


As I said this discussion isn't healthy anymore.



rhitwick said:


> And, I'm now telling my case why I asked "ithehappy" to tell his fav movies because I wanted to know which genre of movies he's more attracted to.
> 
> When someone says "Dark City" crap, I at least become surprised. At first I thought he could not understood the movie and it simply bored him (it happens with people, one my fried could not bear "A clock work orange" and thrashed me for 10 minutes for suggesting him that movie).
> 
> ...



Completely wrong. *I never said I don't like Psycho Genre*,(SAW series is one of my favorite) Psycho can't be a Genre, but it's a type which comes under any Genre. And I said I do not like Psycho type movies, saying that again. Also said, not every movie of this type made as bad as Dark City. I never thought of humiliating, don't know why you brought that word !

Anyway, I am editing my comment on Dark City. Hope this time it will be addressed more mildly. And I will do the same for every MUST NOT Watch movies in future, if I find movies like The Others, Dark City and etc. again. 

I said in my first reply that my intention wasn't to hurt anyone's personal feeling, so this Invalid discussions should have stopped far earlier. But then again, I will keep posting a bad/worst movie here, even if it is very touchy and favorite to others, as I found it bad, there won't be any intention of hurting anyone's feeling. One more thing, it started between you and me, have no idea about some meaningless in between posts, especially someone who didn't even watch the movie.

Regards.



Rahim said:


> @ithehappy: Come on! Just read and forget


I'd the happiest person on earth if I could do that. Still, thanks for your advice.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> (it happens with people, *one my fried *could not bear "A clock work orange" and thrashed me for 10 minutes for suggesting him that movie).



I think its me....

some of the best psycho movies are
1.High Tension
2.American Psycho
3.Chain Texas Massacre


----------



## shantanu (May 23, 2011)

Please maintain the forum decorum. @rhitwick & @ithehappy : please stay calm. It's a discussion not a fight.

@ithehappy:  yes you have a right to express your opinion/comments. Nobody is stopping you from that. Just that others have the same right too.


EDIT: I am so very appologetic, I meant Rhitwick not Quan Chi. Was reading his post while typing so instead mistyped quan chi. Please Ignore


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

shantanu said:


> Please maintain the forum decorum. @quan chi & @ithehappy : please stay calm. *It's a discussion not a fight.*
> 
> @ithehappy:  yes you have a right to express your opinion/comments. Nobody is stopping you from that. Just that others have the same right too.



I am calm, very calm, sir. I absolutely agree with you, it's a discussion, not a fight. But if you read the above posts of others then you will know it.

I just expressed my opinion, but others (not Rhitwick) aren't sharing their opinion but* they are trying to be very smart.*
Anyway, as I said I don't wanna go on with this Off Topic items anymore. I think Rhitwick will agree with me.


----------



## DarkDante (May 23, 2011)

Guys!GUYS! chill.
As i always say, "each to their own./To each his own."
so leave it at that!
someone trashes your favorite something-or-the-other,
Leave him be!
my motto is, "i know i am right."
so both of you, keep on thinking that, and leave the other guy to his own opinion.
who knows? if ithehappy may change his opinion afterwards?
and ithehappy, no ones being smart.
anyways, end of discussion.


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Guys!GUYS! chill.
> As i always say, "each to their own./To each his own."
> so leave it at that!
> someone trashes your favorite something-or-the-other,
> ...


That's my motto dude..
_Nah...that ain't gonna happen _
Exactly.

LETS JUST FINISH IT.


----------



## shantanu (May 23, 2011)

Sure, Please carry on; On Topic !


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

*Rhitwick:*
Suggest 2001: A Space Odyssey to the friend who did not like 'Orange...! I doubt he will cross the chimpanzee scene...!


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2011)

He lives in b'lore, I guess he would come down here to beat me...


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

can we all stop being emo? this is Internet.

Nothing to get touchy about.

and here is a wink.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

Old grannies..!


----------



## R2K (May 24, 2011)

ico said:


> can we all stop being emo? this is Internet.
> 
> Nothing to get touchy about.
> 
> and here is a wink.



yeah right

@ithehappy and rhitwick

Everyone have different taste when movies are concerned...
try to understand that and move on
No offence...but This is just a movie thread in a forum...you ppl are behaving like you are a oscar jury member or something


----------



## funkysourav (May 24, 2011)

The way Back
i am not entirely sure why i put this gem of a movie in this list,
maybe because it felt incomplete, depressing
otherwise great movie great actors, great story
especially Colin Farell

Red
Complete and utter waste of time
Generic Hollywood bash em Up


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

*This is what happens when people do not understand/comprehend. Is it really that difficult.*


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

well, my previous post in this thread was a soft message for everyone to stop their quarrels but somehow it started all over again and even got extended to the other Movies thread. (that thread has been cleaned up now) So, I decided to lock this thread for a while.

Now you see, "Must watch movies" thread has around 11000 posts whereas this thread has around 600 posts.

This tells me that "Must watch movies" thread is sort of a general movie discussion thread (thinking of renaming it accordingly) and this thread has been traditionally used as a "Hall of Shame" for movies like Ram Gopal Verma ki Aag.

Now here I am echoing quan chi's points:
As a poster you should be smart and decent and should be straightforward + diplomatic both. "my opinion, my arsehole" type of attitude is wrong. Be constructive enough to support your opinion by giving out facts. Only posting "crap, waste of time, poor story, I slept, I want 2 hours of my life back" is not appropriate and would lead to a flammable situation.

Just because you didn't like a particular movie doesn't mean that it will enter the "Hall of Shame" i.e. this thread. Guess what? People have watched movies, rated them 4 on 10 and still posted in the "Must watch movies" thread and also justified themselves properly.

I'll give a small example. A friend of mine was throwing a party at his house and downloaded *The Shining (1980)*. The day before he called me up and asked my thoughts on the movie. I clearly told him that it is a good (psychological horror) movie but not the one which you'll watch in a group with ~10 friends especially with girls around who have _movie understanding capability_ of zero. Still he played that movie and it was a failure and the blame was put on me. I was carrying my external HDD with me which contained movies they would've liked, but I kept my mouth shut.

Not everyone is going to like every type of movie. Opinions might vary, but facts don't. So, build your opinions on facts before posting. Kneejerking is completely wrong and please be humble.

Don't you think this type of argument discussion would have been better?

X: I didn't like Abc movie.
Y: Why didn't you like it? It's a good movie.
X: because <proper description/answer> (preferably without spoilers or spoilers in tags)

Now time to be on-topic. Thanks.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2011)

ico said:


> *Pirates of Caribbean: On stranger Tides*
> 
> average story, ok dialogues, 3D is a gimmick and it gets a 5 on 10. You can watch this movie with your 4-5 chick friends if you are 17 years or under. That's that.




Agree with that . 
but expected much and watched the first show !
DAmn !

But ur rating is so cheap bro  ! sure worth a bit more - may be 6 ( for the first time )!  
Juz for Fun


----------



## KDroid (May 27, 2011)

Tees Maar Khan is the most ridiculous movie i've ever seen in my lifetime! crap! Piece of ****!


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Another crap was Kushti.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 27, 2011)

Haunted !! Worst !!


----------



## R2K (May 31, 2011)

Shaapit.2010
OMG 2.5 hrs of torture...thats the least i can say


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

Is Ragini MMS also must not or must watch???


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2011)

Ragini MMS has got mixed reviews, some says good, some bad. But the movie has become hit I guess, the makers decided to come up with a sequel.


----------



## TheMost (May 31, 2011)

Nil gavani sellathey ( TAMIL )

It said 





> Rated 'A' for fear



But i say it is a piece of baby bed time story !!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 31, 2011)

Drive Angry - Not sure what I was thinking. I should have watched the trailer before watching this piece of **** film.

The Tunnel - Boring as hell. Not sure what the hype was, but people comparing it to REC & Cloverfield, both of these movies are WAY better than The Tunnel. I had almost switched it off 20 minutes in, but decided to complete it later on, only to be disappointed.


----------



## funkysourav (May 31, 2011)

Damn i was planning on seeing Drive Angry, Thanks Ethan
plan changed


----------



## R2K (Jun 5, 2011)

Jhootha Hi Sahi (2010)
This movie is nothing but a stinking piece of sh!t..Also there was that bald freak from MTV roadies in this movie....
Plus i don't understand why the hell is bollywood ppl shooting their crappy movies in foreign locations like US and london.............i mean the quality of the crap won't really differ even if they are made here in India?.....
Actually does these kinda brain numbing bollywood movies actually make any money in the box office( I am not from any hindi speaking state FYI)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2011)

Victim (2010) - WTH.....a nonsense movie total waste of time.....


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2011)

Ready. Such a dumb-a** movie must say.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 6, 2011)

STANLEY ka DABBA - 6/10

Somebody might like this movie..has got a gud msg...but its really like a DABBA documentary......

TZP was far far better than this !!



kunal.d said:


> Tees Maar Khan is the most ridiculous movie i've ever seen in my lifetime! crap! Piece of ****!



first 15 mins of it made me realized CC2C was far more better movie than TMK..

*TMK is worst movie ever made in UNIVERSE !!*


----------



## R2K (Jun 6, 2011)

^^
And i have no idea abt how Tees mar khan became a hit!!!......
huh..who are real retarded ppl - the makers or the viewers


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2011)

^You have to understand the new meaning of a hit film. If that movie does decent to good business on 1 weekend, the movie is termed as a hit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

Midnight Movie - a boring crappy shiiit movie


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^You have to understand the new meaning of a hit film. If that movie does decent to good business on 1 weekend, the movie is termed as a hit.



Completely agree with you on this!


----------



## R2K (Jun 9, 2011)

Prom night(2008)
Actually this movie should be renamed as prom night inside massive plot holes

How Do You Know (2010) - IMDb - (2/10)
Watched it just because it had paul rudd in it ...But not only him but the whole star cast were completely wasted.
It was a total suckfest to say the least..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

*Cabin Fever 2:Spring Fever (2009) - 3/10 *
boring movie with no sense of the subject


----------



## R2K (Jun 11, 2011)

^^
i have read somewhere that even the director didn't like the movie and was reluctant when asked to work for it
But cabin fever 1 was good


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2011)

Hana ........flop.....boring....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

*Bad Biology (2008)*
This is a no-subject laughing movie..dont deserve a rating
if u want to laugh until tears come out then this movie is a must watch otherwise 
must-not


Spoiler



this movie is highly 18+


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Bad Biology (2008)*
> This is a no-subject laughing movie..dont deserve a rating
> if u want to laugh until tears come out then this movie is a must watch otherwise
> must-not
> ...



what were u laughing at.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

^^buddy u just watch it once & then comment on y it didn't make u laugh in burst mode....hehe


----------



## quan chi (Jun 18, 2011)

*Sucker punch.*
sorry tried my best not to put its name in this thread.But couldnt help it.Very very boring.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jun 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *Bad Biology (2008)*
> This is a no-subject laughing movie..dont deserve a rating
> if u want to laugh until tears come out then this movie is a must watch otherwise
> must-not
> ...



thats anyways 18+ porn movie there is no biology thing.. how come u downloaded it ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

^^I was looking for horror genre in imdb so got this one....
through posters it really seems a horror
but imdb was wrong....

anyways i laughed so much


----------



## R2K (Jun 18, 2011)

Nemes!s said:


> thats anyways 18+ porn movie there is no biology thing.. how come u downloaded it ?


Are saying bad biology(2008) is actually a porn movie?



Zangetsu said:


> ^^I was looking for horror genre in imdb so got this one....
> through posters it really seems a horror
> but imdb was wrong....
> 
> anyways i laughed so much



So u enjoyed it.... didn't you?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

^^buddy it a nonsense movie...I laugh like I laughed watching American Pie movies or scary movie....

@R2K: read my post#650


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2011)

Watched 'Group Sex'.........well to clear it off... its not a porn movie....

didn't like it except the actress looks cute....


----------



## R2K (Jun 19, 2011)

Someone's Knocking at the Door (2009) - IMDb
1/10
God awful movie.......I felt like i should kick myself for just downloading this POS.... 
i Wonder what would be the reaction of ppl who actually paid for watching this crap


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2011)

For couple of day you are continuously contributing in this thread. Going through bad luck in movies, eh?!


----------



## braindead (Jun 24, 2011)

The limits of control (2009)

It'll test your limits. Control yourself and watch it, if you want to live a life of  regret.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2011)

*Crushed (2009)*
dont watch this movie...coz it will make u angry & sick....
I don't knw how the direction was done....
& even cinematography is poor


----------



## asingh (Jun 27, 2011)

Bheja Fry 2 : 2 / 10


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Bheja Fry 2 : 2 / 10


 Is it THAT bad? The original was quite good according to me.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 27, 2011)

^I've posted a detailed review of that movie in movie review thread.


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

Updating list of sh**

Dream well 2009
Time you change 2010


----------



## Garbage (Jun 30, 2011)

Sucker punch!

I watched it only because of its soundtracks. Those are awesome tracks.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2011)

*Humongous(1982)

Blood Feast 2: All U Can Eat (2002)
*


----------



## PraKs (Jul 10, 2011)

Hindi

Dashavatar of Kamal Hassan.

What a waste of talented Kamal.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2011)

London Dreams


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> London Dreams



Nice heroine though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

*Zombie Town (2007)*
this movie is dull


----------



## quan chi (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ready* guys can anyone please explain to me wtf happens in that movie i am sorry but i didn't understand majority of the things who is doing what and and for what?

The movie according to me is very very lame only few jokes will tickle you others wont even make you smile but will irritate instead.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

*Sick Girl (2007)*
another flop movie


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

*A Snake of June (2002)*
I dont know how it got a 7/10 rating on IMDB..but I didn't liked it @ all


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hobo with a Shotgun*. Should be banned, immediately.
Hobo with a Shotgun (2011) - IMDb


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 31, 2011)

^Wat???!!!!

I just got it!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Hobo with a Shotgun*. Should be banned, immediately.
> Hobo with a Shotgun (2011) - IMDb



It's supposed to be an over the top cheesy movie


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^Wat???!!!!
> 
> I just got it!!!



Well I think you will like it


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sucker Punch really sucks man :X


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sucker Punch was okay to me.. have downloaded many worse movie than this, though doesnt recall them...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Sucker punch!
> 
> I watched it only because of its soundtracks. Those are awesome tracks.



+100


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 8, 2011)

Never ever watch Drive Angry!! and also add Red Riding Hood(2011) to that list!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Dead Scared (2004) *
total boring


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys never watch *Take me Home Tonight*!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah sucker punch was pretty boring!!!
that too i watched the extended edition

the 'drug' song sucked to the core!!!!!
most boring and dumb


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2011)

*Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon (2006)*


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 23, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> yeah sucker punch was pretty boring!!!
> that too i watched the extended edition
> 
> the 'drug' song sucked to the core!!!!!
> most boring and dumb



+1  sucker punch sucked


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 24, 2011)

Watched *Your Highness* yest!! Now I want those 1hr40mins back of my life!!!..


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 24, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Watched *Your Highness* yest!! Now I want those 1hr40mins back of my life!!!..



dude, kyu dekhi


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 24, 2011)

^^didn't know buddy!!..I thought Natalie Portman's presence would be good but damn was I wrong!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Spy Kids 4 all the time in the world 2.5/10 -its a piece of **** movie..its like time stops just like in the movie..worse movie i have seen this year...this one is going to the razzies


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

*The Unforgiving (2010) *
waste movie


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 25, 2011)

*The Perfect Host*. A must see for lunatics though.
The Perfect Host (2010) - IMDb


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *The Perfect Host*. A must see for lunatics though.
> The Perfect Host (2010) - IMDb



you don't recommend it??Why?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 28, 2011)

..I think we should have a thread where we can post which movies we watched & don't have to recommend it for watching or not watching!!
I say this 'cause yesterday I watched *Ironclad* and its definitely not a MUST watch(as the other thread) & also not a must NOT watch but still watchable for the fans of this kinda genre!!

What say mods??


----------



## asingh (Aug 28, 2011)

^^
I think this thread does the job just fine.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2011)

Bodyguard :: 2011 salman khan movie

What a piece of ****. I have not seen worst movie then this..**** action scenes,**** vfx work, **** story.. wasted my money and time on it... Don't even watch when it is broadcasted on any channel. Just a full Time waste. Nothing is worth in it to watch..

Who believe on actual ratings here it is :- 1/10,  @ best for salman Khan

edit:: all stars r for "*Sh*0*it*"


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

*Gozu (2003) *
sick & nonsense movie..dont know how it is good in imdb...only few comedy scenes r good...
not recommended....
those who already saw this movie must know why its must not watch


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spy Kids 4 :: All time in world*

I know You all will say Why did you watched it when Rating is just 3. But I have watched previous installments  while growing so wanted to watch it . first installment was good other two were just ok ut at least watchable. But this . No Way! watchable . Who Can watch this? Only kids below 8 can watch this. above that will also have same reaction. 

I had no expectation from movie rated 3 but I at least expected it to be watchable but I was wrong.


----------



## crazylamhe (Nov 25, 2011)

For the Khan fans, detest watching their latest movies released : 
Dhobighat(Aamir) :even the art lovers had a tough time with it.
Bodyguard(Sallu) : Crap !
Ra.One(SRK) :Xpectations do hurt, so did of lakhs of Indians . . . But I guess it's better than the other two  ! Still, if u have the popcorn ready, feel free to pass this one also . . .


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 6, 2012)

SHAADI SE PEHLE - Steer clear.

Was going to bhopal from indore in MP tourism bus - saw it in bus. 
7 days after i returned in the same bus and guess what!!  That was about 5 years back but the pain is still fresh!


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

127 hours.(I found it kinda boring)
Scantum(Again boring)
Battle of los angles(Lets play COD or CS instead)
Skyline..Yuck
Zookeeper
Ra.One= -5/10
And yes,BODYGAURD
Sucker Punch
My opinion(You'll may have liked it,But not me)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2012)

Ghost (2012) - do ghosts have white long hairs....


----------



## abhidev (Jan 28, 2012)

*The woman*....waste of time


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2012)

*players*


----------



## dingdong (May 10, 2012)

*22 e shrabon*
Please do not watch this.Except for few scenes rest is worst.I dont know why people praised it.If i write a review in the language(No literal meaning) of this film then perhaps the post will not be allowed here.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2012)

I would like to hear your reason for not liking this movie. And I'm serious.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2012)

*The Siberian Film (2010) *


----------



## dingdong (May 10, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I would like to hear your reason for not liking this movie. And I'm serious.



You want a complete review or just outlines.Trust me i am completely charged up to give a review of this movie using the same profanities used in the movie.Trust me their usage in my review will have better meaning and will be completely appropriate.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2012)

Go ahead. Write as you feel.

BUT, enclose it in a spoiler tag and put a warning about profanity. So that normal users be aware about the content.


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

The Losers.
Breaking Dawn Pt 1.


----------



## R2K (May 10, 2012)

^^
Completely agree about Twilight : Breaking dawn Part 1.
Only thing missing in that movie was a screwed up vampire baby. They brought it too this time and it can't get anymore worse.


----------



## dingdong (May 10, 2012)

*22e shrabon review*
Bengali and english mixture with lots of cussing and swearing.Credit goes to Srijit Mukherji.Most of these words are not mine but i would have loved to add some more of mine.

1st good things.

1.Anupam roy music is good
2.Amazingly a little credit goes to the director here for holding the interest till the credits roll.
3.Good cinematography too.Parambrata did a good job.

Now here we go.

In one word this movie can be described as 



Spoiler



Boka choda director e r baler cinema sala baler direction. sala chutia


 director thinks audience is a fool.Yes majority are i know.But its not easy to getaway with it.

The movie says at opening that it is dedicated to all those unsung poets.But when the movie ends i could not establish any connection.
Ok leave that but even most of the poems the film uses are from some well known poets from bengali literature.  

The movie should have been a suspense thriller.



Spoiler



Sala bhalo bangla thriller cinemaar name eta akta gaali.


You can easily guess the culprit by looking at the poster of the film only.

Too many profanities were used which was totally not required.



Spoiler



sala boka choda director ki bhabjilo sala bina kono karone dozone dozone joto sob baje baje nordoma chap gaali aar lip lock kiss dile cinema te maturity aasbe aar public wah wah! bolbe. Aeee sala  gandu shreejit mukherjee haraaamjada sab public toor motu gaanduu noi!!!SAALA BALER DIRECTOR.



The side Love story was totally a waste and acts as a time consumer.That song by Anupam roy was good but dosent fits much in the story.

Prosenjit Chatterjee the wannabe aamir khan of tollywood acted well but as i have mentioned the script is total waste and very very loose.

Even some scenes were damn stupid.Prabir Roy as mentioned in the film was brilliant and ruthless cop.But amazingly his cleverness just vanishes during solving the case,most of the time you will find  Abhijit Pakrashi scratching his head more than  Prabir Roy.

There were many other things too cant recollect now.But when the film ends and your mind asks you so many questions which do not have any logical answers you will get mad for watching this ****.
The above statement is valid for a true detective/mystery/thriller movie fans.

Kahaani is much much better.

Hmmmm....aaahhh ...must not get angry....ok ok 
Lets consider the director is a noob or idiot and has made this film i will give 7.5/10
otherwise 3/10.


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2012)

3 good points listed at first and then one good word about acting. Then you claimed that the movie made audience think even when the movie ended. I would give a credit to director for this part too.

So, 3+1+1=5/10 should be your rating. Well, I'm none to tell you what you should rate but reading your review it seemed 5/10 would be appropriate for this one.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

Green Lantern, had a massive headache near the end.

/woohoo, 6k post.


----------



## mitraark (May 11, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Bodyguard :: 2011 salman khan movie
> 
> What a piece of ****. I have not seen worst movie then this..**** action scenes,**** vfx work, **** story.. wasted my money and time on it... Don't even watch when it is broadcasted on any channel. Just a full Time waste. Nothing is worth in it to watch..
> 
> ...



Here i wrote a blog on how bad it was.

Bullshit …. some last you a lifetime… so GUARD yourself…. or someBODY gonna get-a-hurt real bad. 



dingdong said:


> *22e shrabon review*
> Bengali and english mixture with lots of cussing and swearing.Credit goes to Srijit Mukherji.Most of these words are not mine but i would have loved to add some more of mine.
> 
> 
> ...



Well yes there was quite a alot  of profanity in the film but this is actually how people / Police speak among themselves.

I totally agree with your opinion that the Romantic part of the film was completely unnecessary , Raima Sen was obnoxious.

It would be very harsh to say all those words about Prosenjit.

But i would never say you MUST NOT watch this movie. Yes maybe some woudln't like it as much as others , still it was a good movie , and there are FAAAAR FAAAR WORST in Bangla Cinema. Are you so angry because people are praising it too much ?

Must NOT watch movie : Businessman (2012) Telugu Movie.

So much expectations. So much dissapointment


----------



## dingdong (May 11, 2012)

mitraark said:


> still it was a good movie , and there are FAAAAR FAAAR WORST in Bangla Cinema. Are you so angry because people are praising it too much ?


yes you got that right.Its just an ok movie.Why people are praising it so much is beyond my comprehension.
i agree there are too much worse movies in bengali cinema.compared to them it is better.(most of them has prosenjit and mithun.)
But gone are those golden eras in bangla cinema where some timeless classic movies were produced. compared to them these kind of movies are still ****.Even comparing them with this movie will be an insult to them.


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

Saw this long back
Love story 2050-1/10


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Saw this long back
> Love story 2050-1/10


What made you watch this movie in the first place?
Unless you are a Priyanka Chopra fan!


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> What made you watch this movie in the first place?
> Unless you are a Priyanka Chopra fan!



I saw it *WHEN IT RELEASED * in the theater really pissy movie and i was in 7th std that time 
Never seen such a bad movie in bollywood.Dumb Bollywood downfall from 2010  from when Bollywood releases only 1-2 good movies a year.
Before bollywood would have at least 4-5 good movies a year


----------



## masterkd (May 11, 2012)

*Immortals* total waste of time


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2012)

masterkd said:


> *Immortals* total waste of time


Man I have this for more than a week now. Still thinking should I give it try since it's 3D version and I wanted to check that out on my 3D TV.
Now your post makes me think!


----------



## utkarsh73 (May 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Saw this long back
> Love story 2050-1/10



Add "Whats you raashi?" to the list.....
Most Horrible movie I ever saw......


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Add "Whats you raashi?" to the list.....
> Most Horrible movie I ever saw......



Coincidence both the movies have the same star cast. Since the movie you mentioned above is directed by Ashutosh Gowariker wanted to give it a try. But good thing I didn't do.


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

harman baweja is the worst actor


----------



## ajayritik (May 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> harman baweja is the worst actor



Even Ashutosh Gowariker who gave landmark movies to Aamir, Shahrukh and Hritik could not save him!


----------



## manak (May 14, 2012)

The Dirty Picture starring Vidya Balan made me cringe . The dialogues made no sense at all. And the hype and hoopla this movie generated on award shows, talk-shows, newspapers seemed baseless. I would recommned that you don't watch it unless you are a major Vidya Balan fan which co-incidentally and ironically I am.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 15, 2012)

Jannat 2. Oh god why :S


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2012)

^GF?!


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> ^GF?!



Not really but a couple of cute girls from my group were tagging along so I thought what the hell . Turned out to be a two and a half hour snooze fest!


----------



## Tenida (May 18, 2012)

Housefull 2- 4.2/10


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 18, 2012)

watched JANNAT 2 OMG-4.5/10


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2012)

*Prometheus*! 

See these posts, then decide:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1672465-post14400.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1671122-post25.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1674014-post14415.html


----------



## ayush000 (Jun 12, 2012)

Rockstar(Hindi) was awfully boring:
1. It went for hours
2. Story made absolutely no sense


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2012)

90% Bollywood **** is indeed ****.

All good hindi movies should not be labeled bollywood, since bollywood is symbolic of cheesy ****. Also, item songs from hindi movies need to go for good.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2012)

ayush000 said:


> Rockstar(Hindi) was awfully boring:
> 1. It went for hours
> 2. Story made absolutely no sense



shhh...rhitwick will hear you


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 12, 2012)

ayush000 said:


> Rockstar(Hindi) was awfully boring:
> 1. It went for hours
> 2. Story made absolutely no sense





Faun said:


> shhh...rhitwick will hear you



Let rhitwick hear or Ranbir Kapoor or Imtiyaz Ali. 
That's a fact for some section of the people who watched it.
I agree with ayush.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, I heard him... 

Nadan parinde ghar aa ja :slap:


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *Prometheus*!
> 
> See these posts, then decide:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1672465-post14400.html
> ...



You'd be a moron to decide basing on other's reviews


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You'd be a moron to decide basing on other's reviews



Whoa! You are blunt. 
Anyway, one of the review is "Mine". So that would explain, wouldn't it?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nah it wasn't about those posts, it was about that line "See these posts, then decide"
And I wasn't particular about who, just a general answer.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ Don't worry. Your tag line says it all...
"Right man in wrong place!"


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2012)

*Hot Tub Time machine (2010) *
Boring


----------



## eagle06 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ra.One !!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Don't worry. Your tag line says it all...
> "Right man in wrong place!"



Every man is!  



eagle06 said:


> Ra.One !!



Should be in the first place


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2012)

offtopic @Cyborg where in Hyderabad?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2012)

kukatpally, housing board 

BTW, has anybody added Battleship to the list? I made a 500x facepalm combo through the entire movie lol.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 25, 2012)

Wrath of the Titans, Poor Story, Poor Editing, Poor Direction!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

^some members gave it good rating for SFX effects


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2012)

^I'm one of them.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 26, 2012)

Agent Vinod......


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^some members gave it good rating for SFX effects



i did...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

*Jodi Breakers (2012)*
It broke my brain into two parts


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am Legend - No better way to destroy a beautiful book. Seeing this, I would appreciate what Harry Potter movies has done to its books.
The Last Samurai - Just watched it for the sake of Tom Cruise. Not very bad overall but very boring.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

Saguni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Tamil) this is a mindless film, I went to this movie cause my dad had bought the tickets. 

first half is ok. I didnt see the point why the heroin was there at all.. 

3/10 - 3 points only for Santanam (the comedian) he is the only worth actor in the movie.. and I hate this actor. all other famous actors are pretty much useless.. 

watch the comedy scenes in the TV, that's enough.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2012)

*American Warship (2012) : This movie recently topped my list of Do Not watch Movies .

By mistake I downloaded this movie instead of Battleship 2012 , and spent an hour watching it.IMO, THis was the worst filmed hollywood movie , I ever saw in my life.

The special effects and acting are like Wtf !!!! , *
This movie is such a crap that I can't find a single becnhmark to compare it with.
Even worst than the most pathetic movie RGV (a.k.a. Ramu) can ever build.

My deep condolences to those who spent their precious time and Bandwidth for this supercrappy movie.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 7, 2012)

Add Bol Bachchan to the list. Its one hell of an awful movie. 2nd worst movie I ever watched.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2012)

who came up with the name "Bol Bachchan"??


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Add Bol Bachchan to the list. Its one hell of an awful movie. 2nd worst movie I ever watched.


Which was the worst? I hope you didn't watch housefull yet.


ico said:


> who came up with the name "Bol Bachchan"??


Utkarsh it is. You have any comments about his comments?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2012)

Cocktail.


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

Any hindi/bollywood movie.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> Any hindi/bollywood movie.



So what kind of stuff do you watch in Hindi? I agree that the good movies count is lesser. But that doesn't require a generalised statement.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2012)

@IChaitanya replace "any" with "lots" , cause not  all bollywood/hindi movies are crap. Some of the Bollywood movies do have a class.

And as far as hollywood movies are concerned , there are lots of crap movies too.But the count of Good movies are comparatively much higher.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

Bol Bacchan... 2/10


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: The Movie Review Thread*

Seven Below - 1/10

Why the heck I even watched it, story is million years old, 6-7 odd strangers, storm, rainy night, stuck in a no-way-out spooky ass mansion, one murders after one by one and finally in one of the most lame-booty climaxes ever, you doze off! Pathetic...


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2012)

Drillbit Taylor(2008) starring Owen wilson


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2012)

Book of Eli...concept is a waste but some sequences are good. Probably 1 time watch and then forget.

Road was much a much better movie.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2012)

Jism 2 : 3/10


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

why is the 3 points for ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2012)

Wasting 2 Hours


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 5, 2012)

One in the Chamber (2012) - IMDb
wasted 850mb & 4.5hours to watch this BS,thought dolph lundgren was the main hero.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 5, 2012)

'I am Legend' in must not watch thread


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 6, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Jism 2 : 3/10



Wow, seems like a great movie.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

*kya super kool hai hum* Movie for some rickshawalas.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 6, 2012)

RCuber said:


> why is the 3 points for ?





Knightlover said:


> *kya super kool hai hum* Movie for some rickshawalas.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 6, 2012)

watched jism - 2 last saturday: 0.5/10


----------



## asingh (Aug 7, 2012)

ico said:


> who came up with the name "Bol Bachchan"??



Probably the idiot director, Shetty.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

asingh said:


> Probably the idiot director, Shetty.


His films are $hitty, I went to watch bol bachhan(don't ask, girls can be crazy), I will regret that day forever.


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2012)

watched John Carter, good for 1 time watch but not incredible.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

*Jism 2 (2012)*
only saw this for SL....other were worst ending is worst

platform was week...but Sunny was hot


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Jism 2 (2012)*
> only saw this for SL....other were worst ending is worst
> 
> platform was week...but Sunny was hot


Meh, sunny is hotter in the other movies she does


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> Meh, sunny is hotter in the other movies she does



Other movies?


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone watched Martyrs?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Other movies?



which other movies...its the genre u r talking about 



Xccentricity said:


> Anyone watched Martyrs?



I have seen that


----------



## Renny (Aug 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> which other movies...its the genre u r talking about
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that



How did you feel it was? I felt it was more disturbing than Hostel, Cannibal Holocaust, Salo and the likes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

^it was good movie...gory & confusing in the end


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought Sunny had only one movie : Jism 2 .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> I thought Sunny had only one movie : Jism 2 .



where do u live..after Big Boss 2 each & every person in india knows who she is....& u r not n00b for it.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 9, 2012)

UltraMovieParlour has uploaded many must not watch movies on YouTube

eg: My Boss Bajaranbali
even if you do watch the first two hours of it, skip the fight sequence in the end, (2 hrs 5 mins) things get totally insane then, the hero tries to act like monkey, but does acting of dog that turns sometimes turns into a cat/snake during the fight


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anorion said:


> UltraMovieParlour has uploaded many must not watch movies on YouTube
> 
> eg: My Boss Bajaranbali
> even if you do watch the first two hours of it, skip the fight sequence in the end, (2 hrs 5 mins) things get totally insane then, the hero tries to act like monkey, but does acting of dog that turns sometimes turns into a cat/snake during the fight



LOL..I wonder why people waste their time on those dubbed movies.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2012)

@Anorion, I wonder why were you watching a movie whose name is "My boss Bajrangbali"?

Watch "Bajrang the He-Man" instead


----------



## Theodre (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know if some one has posted these movies. But when it comes to MUST NOT watch!! I am headbanged by two movies. If i talk too much about these movies, i will be thrown out of the TDF for the words i will be using to describe these movies!!
1.Triangle!!!!!! I beg you not to waste time watching this!!!
2.Altitude!!

Even though i felt dizzy watching altitude, it's nothing near to what i felt after watching TRIANGLE!!!!!!!
I was actually felt nothing after watching it!! My mind completely got blind like a SYSTEM THAT GOT SHUTDOWN BY FORCE!!
Couldn't sit and was dizzy too (not exaggerating)!!! I would recommend not to watch!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2012)

^^haha..wut..Triangle is bad ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I don't know if some one has posted these movies. But when it comes to MUST NOT watch!! I am headbanged by two movies. If i talk too much about these movies, i will be thrown out of the TDF for the words i will be using to describe these movies!!
> 1.Triangle!!!!!! I beg you not to waste time watching this!!!
> 2.Altitude!!
> 
> ...


From next time time eat something before you watch movies. It would avoid nausea.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 9, 2012)

* Barely Legal*. Total time waste. No Plot


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr. Bhatti on Chhutti


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

*Miss conception* - Desperation of a female to get pregnant in 1-month-period.
Starred by Heather Graham - 1/10


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Goal 3, they coudn't make it worse. What a shame. Goal 1 and 2 was awesome. After watching i felt Dhan Dhana Dhan Goal was better.
Same thing to Never Back Down 2, I thought I am watching a p**n movie. But the story sucks big time. DO NOT WATCH if you have seen NBD part 1.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2012)

*Speed 2
*- Its OK for 1-time. It lacks the Speed of its predecessor.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 4, 2012)

*Prometheus* What a shame of a prequel to Alien.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rahim said:


> *Prometheus* What a shame of a prequel to Alien.



lol...what??really..ok i know people are divided over this movie...but not a watch..??


----------



## hari1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Jodi Breakers (2012)*
> It broke my brain into two parts


It's funny.  ( not the movie)


----------



## Rahim (Oct 6, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol...what??really..ok i know people are divided over this movie...but not a watch..??


Except the visuals nothing the whole movie is shallow: no horror, no story depth, stupid characters(ganwaaars) etc.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

tkin said:


> Meh, sunny is hotter in the other movies she does



 which ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2012)

*Aiyyaa (2012)* - bakwaas time waste movie


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2012)

*Stolen 4/10*

I like Nicholas Cage but of late he's becoming Akshay Kumar of Hollywood...doing anything and everything that is thrown to him. Stay away from this movie.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2012)

^^haha...nicholas cage is over reacting trap.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2012)

*Shirin Farhad Ki Toh Nikal Padi 4/10*

If you have not seen it, you have missed Farah Khan acting, and that is a good thing for you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2012)

*Wrong Turn 5 (2012)*
Bakwass....in the whole series


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 28, 2012)

Rush : 5 / 10 

Student Of The Year : 5.5 / 10


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2012)

^ Why are you smiling?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 28, 2012)

^^Nothing...Common expression 

BTW I was thinking of merging Must Watch Movies Thread and Must Not Watch Movies Thread into one, something called Movie Rating Thread or something else. What is your opinion?

Seems much reasonable. As people just give rating based on their likings and other peoples decide whether to watch it or not. This two diff. threads looks cluttered to me.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2012)

Better Idea
Update the first page in both thread and add movies to watch and not watch respectively

joker-din't see this movie and never will


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2012)

Since the ratings decide a movie to watch it or not, that would be a better idea. 

Btw, how's this gonna happen? 





> Update the first page in both thread and add movies to watch and not watch respectively


 Coz, we're not having a compilation of movies!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Oct 28, 2012)

Did anyone watch Aiyya? Awful movie!! Yuck.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Nothing...Common expression
> 
> BTW *I was thinking of merging Must Watch Movies Thread and Must Not Watch Movies Thread into one*, something called Movie Rating Thread or something else. What is your opinion?
> 
> Seems much reasonable. As people just give rating based on their likings and other peoples decide whether to watch it or not. This two diff. threads looks cluttered to me.



the Thread title should be "Must Watch/Must Not Movies Thread..." 

if the rating is 5 or above then its a must else its a must not...


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2012)

What about the BrainF**k movies thread?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Better Idea
> Update the first page in both thread and add movies to watch and not watch respectively



That's not possible and will make everything more complicated.



Gearbox said:


> Since the ratings decide a movie to watch it or not, that would be a better idea.
> 
> Btw, how's this gonna happen?  Coz, we're not having a compilation of movies!



Right. We'll only have a thread where people will rate the movie they last / recently watch. Now it's up to you if you want to see the movie based on that rating.



Zangetsu said:


> the Thread title should be "Must Watch/Must Not Movies Thread..."
> 
> if the rating is 5 or above then its a must else its a must not...



That's right. Somewhat like that. Isn't "Movie Rating Thread" a much more meaningful name?


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 28, 2012)

'General opinion thread! Movies ' how about this title


----------



## R2K (Oct 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> *Wrong Turn 5 (2012)*
> Bakwass....in the whole series



Wrong turn 1 and 2 were the only movies in the series worth watching.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2012)

bhailog, let this thread be as it is.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2012)

No point merging such huge threads, will be a complete mess. Better to just lock this thread although I'm in favour of letting things be as they are.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 28, 2012)

^^Sure. I wouldn't have merged these huge threads. Instead Lock this up and renamed the Must Watch Movies thread to Movie Rating Thread.

Anyway, if you feel so, let it be as it is 

Anyways, two addition from me...

AJAB Gazabb Love : 3 / 10

Bhoot Returns : 6 / 10


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Bhoot Returns : 6 / 10


Aila! 6 and still in "must not"?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I liked the movie...but it surely doesn't fit in a Must Watch 

Anyway KLPD : 4 / 10


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2012)

Klpd ?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2012)

klpd = kismat, love, paisa, dilli (Vivek Oberoy and Mallika)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 2, 2012)

Stupidity (Student) Of The Year : 3/10


----------



## Vivek788 (Nov 9, 2012)

spoorloos!! ever heard? I watched it and woke up many times to watch the same scenes again..aah what a nightmare..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 20, 2012)

Son of Sardaar : 5/10

Jab Tak Hai Jaan : 5/10


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Son of Sardaar : 5/10
> 
> *Jab Tak Hai Jaan : 5/10*



Is  rhitwick around?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm, I'm...
It hardly matters. Purely his opinion and my rating is my opinion.


----------



## @vi (Nov 25, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I'm, I'm...
> It hardly matters. Purely his opinion and my rating is my opinion.



I can't seem to find your review on this thread


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2012)

Detailed review is on "Movie review" thread. Its a sticky under "Chit-chat"


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2012)

*Diary of a wimpy kid: Dog Days 5/10*

The first part was the best in this series, since then its going downhill.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wanderlust 2012
One of the worst paul rudd movies ever made..this movie is just ****...wasted 2 hours of my life..not even hippies would like this movie...2/10


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2012)

Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2 : 4 / 10


----------



## digitfan (Dec 2, 2012)

*Tenida* 2012
Nonsense and idiotic movie.Poor work in every aspect.The original classic is miles better than this infact comparing the original with this one will be a great insult to the original.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 16, 2012)

*Resident evil retribution*


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dil waale dulhaniya le jaayenge

Hum Apke Hein Kaun

Rang De Basanti


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Rang De Basanti



Dude. Wrong thread.


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2012)

Blade Runner...

*Some brain/mind fxxxing films*
Mulholland Dr.
Lost Highway
Brazil
Vanilla Sky
Magnolia
Fight club

Have anyone of you guys nauseating experience (or some kind of motion sickness) when watching Cloverfield? I couldn't watch more than 20 minutes...


----------



## netizen3000 (Dec 17, 2012)

Worst movies i could think of are:
                                             Ghost macine(why did i even watch this film in the first place)
                                             Wrath of titans(Not even worth to be called the sequel of clash of titans)
                                              Dragon ball Evolution(i cried watching this)

OMG i almost forgot SPY KIDS 4 can you belive me!!!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 17, 2012)

Freeloaders.. I watched it as it was from Broken Lizzard, but its a waste of time.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Dude. Wrong thread.



Why ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2012)

quan chi said:


> *Resident evil retribution*



damn that sucked hard..but thought afterlife was worse though


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Why ?



Cause you posted "Rang De Basanti" in this thread, whose names is "must NOT watch movies".


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, each one has a different taste.
Some people's must maybe some other's must not!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Cause you posted "Rang De Basanti" in this thread, whose names is "must NOT watch movies".



I did see a few good movies posted here in this thread, but well, their opinion.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay I'll make a correction.

2nd half of Rang de basanti.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 21, 2012)

Kabhi Alvida Na Kehna
Hacker(The one in which Angelina Jolie looks like a dude.)
Dragon Ball (The Live action one)


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Hacker(The one in which Angelina Jolie looks like a dude.)


My friend too told the same about her.
Infact, he dint believe it. I paused and showed him the "End Credits" to make him believe.

But, i like the "Salami Slicing" concept used in the film. It's too fancy for 90's film.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha the reason I hate it is cuz of the way they portray hackers. They make em look like freaks of nature with weird hair styles and a poor dressing sense.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2012)

The Rocky *Horror *Picture Show (1975)
The horror word tempted me to watch but I was disappointed


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

Fellows, check this list and say whether you agree with him or not?
Ebert's Most Hated :: rogerebert.com :: News & comment


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2012)

He has dared to include "The Usual Suspects" in that list. Someone would hunt him down and kill him.


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> *He* has dared to include "The Usual Suspects" in that list. Someone would hunt him down and kill him.


He is like the "Anton Ego" of movie industry.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 10, 2013)

Compliance
It was a mistake to watch this movie


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 11, 2013)

Species 3 and Species 4.

waste of time.
except for sunny mavery's great hooters.


----------



## digitfan (Jan 11, 2013)

rang de basanti is not really a good movie (it can be termed as an political entertaining movie) even though it may be a commercial success. 

Instead HAHK and DDLJ are really good family entertainers.


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2013)

Most of the sequels, suck at the big time. 
Only few stay true to their first ones.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2013)

All *James Bond Series*  Greate series: 8/10


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2013)

^ This is a "Must-Not". 
You should post that in "Must watch".


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ This is a "Must-Not".
> You should post that in "Must watch".



sorry there is a greate mistake . thanks for error detected


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 17, 2013)

Seven Psychopaths
What a pointless movie and that has a 7.6 in IMDB


----------



## Flash (Jan 19, 2013)

30 Nights of Paranormal Activity with the Devil Inside the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2013) - IMDb

*th279.photobucket.com/albums/kk143/faeini1/th_the7f6a493.gif


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2013)

^^you deserve better

watch Gayniggers from Outer Space


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2013)

Faun said:


> watch Gayniggers from Outer Space



Is that a punishment or a suggestion?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2013)

^^It's so bad that it's good.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 21, 2013)

Khiladi 786


----------



## digitfan (Jan 31, 2013)

*Rebel*
Worst direction a complete C****a film for audiences who loves these type of films.No story nothing.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Jarhead.. A war movie in which the lead doesn't even fire a single shot at his enemy...


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2013)

*Student of the year 4/10*

Someday, somewhere in India a grad student would submit a research report on why this movie was made!


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Student of the year 4/10*
> 
> Someday, somewhere in India a grad student would submit a research report on why this movie was made!


I can show you a thread where a girl in USA doing PHD was researching twilight


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

Son of Mask, watched it just to see what was in that movie  .. it was not a disaster like disaster movie or free loaders..


----------



## logout20 (Mar 4, 2013)

2001: A Space Odyssey

please dont watch it......


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

logout20 said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> please dont watch it......



 really.. its one of the must watch movies.. total brain fck .. everyone must watch it.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

logout20 said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> please dont watch it......


----------



## logout20 (Mar 4, 2013)

i watched these in a compulsion.

Anjaana Anjaani
pyar impossible
milenge milenge
predators


----------



## digitfan (Mar 4, 2013)

*inkaar* hai mujhe is movie ko dekhne ke liye.


----------



## govinda123 (Mar 4, 2013)

chandni chowk to china 1 out of 10
Khiladi 786  3 out of 10
dabangg2 1/2 out of 10


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hello **=**Hollow*
Thought of watching the movie for one last time, before deleting it.
The movie literally depicts US people as FOOLS. 

-Did even people call to call-center for their laptop, only to know we've to power it ON?
-Did people blindly accept that there's a virus in computer and none say 'Don't worry. I've Antivirus'.
-Those people work in call-center and still have 90-s Nokia phones.
-Military Uncle in novel is Moody, but the one in the movie is very jovial.
-Bakshi's characterisation could've been better.

The movie would've been better, if it stood original to the story.
*Am sure only the people who din't read the NOVEL, likes this movie.*

I guess, Salman accepted the pact to make it as a movie only because of Katrina Kaif.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 5, 2013)

logout20 said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> please dont watch it......



*fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/020/8/7/Nuclear_Facepalm_Poster_by_Nianden.jpg

 You better hide somewhere , cause this is considered an all-time classic and is A MUST WATCH .

but maybe thats your opinion


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Hello **=**Hollow*
> Thought of watching the movie for one last time, before deleting it.
> The movie literally depicts US people as FOOLS.
> 
> ...



Even the novel was pathetic. I don't know what chetan bhagat thought before writing such shite.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/020/8/7/Nuclear_Facepalm_Poster_by_Nianden.jpg
> 
> You better hide somewhere , cause this is considered an all-time classic and is A MUST WATCH .
> 
> but maybe thats your opinion



sir ji
...yes its my opinion...and i dont have anything against those aho found this watchable,entertaining etc......

and one of the membe posting Fight club{brad pitt} in not watchable ..its my all time favourite movie....

"you are just singing dancing crap of the world"

"first rule of fight club is...."

personally i'm a fan of mindf**k movies{not those horrors or The Fountain types im mean find**** in a entertaining way(i dont know how to define it)}...and a space odisyy considred one of those...thats why i watched this..but disappointment for me 

its my opinion..people may differ...


its my opinion..people may differ...



*


Gearbox said:



			Well, each one has a different taste.
Some people's must maybe some other's must not!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2013)

Rajdhani Express


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

ghostbusters


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 8, 2013)

Love ka the end-feminist bull$hit,though girls were hot


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2013)

^Its inspired by the movie "John Tucker must die"...which was kinda OK


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 8, 2013)

~snip wrong thread


----------



## Renny (Mar 14, 2013)

*21 & Over*


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 14, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> ^Its inspired by the movie "John Tucker must die"...which was kinda OK



havent seen a good bollywood film of hollywood remake.There was another flop movie,dont remember it s name it was a remake of some hollywood movie.Its about a school called South harmon institute of tech or simply S.H.I.T...


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2013)

nanducob said:


> havent seen a good bollywood film of hollywood remake.there was another flop movie,dont remember it s name it was a remake of some hollywood movie.its about a school called south harmon institute of tech or simply s.h.i.t...


f.a.l.t.u


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 14, 2013)

^Yup,right


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 17, 2013)

RACE 2- HELL NO!!
Somehow my friend thought this is a good movie to spend the weekend with...holy crap was this movie stupid...trying to look cool most of the time...


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 17, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> RACE 2- HELL NO!!
> Somehow my friend thought this is a good movie to spend the weekend with...holy crap was this movie stupid...trying to look cool most of the time...



You need better friends.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> You need better friends.



Lol..ahh unfortunately he is my school friend..but seriously that end cgi plane scene was so funny...lol...


----------



## funskar (Mar 18, 2013)

Khiladi 786 ..
I want to sue himesh n akshay ..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 18, 2013)

The Attacks of 26/11

Really expected a lot but bad movie. Some shooting scenes are in slow motion and they look funny. There are no details about how those terrorists at Taj were caught. Nana patekar is speaking like Atal Bihari Vajpayee (no offence to any of them) A movie on such sensitive movie should have been 10 times better


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 18, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> The Attacks of 26/11
> 
> Really expected a lot but bad movie. Some shooting scenes are in slow motion and they look funny. There are no details about how those terrorists at Taj were caught. Nana patekar is speaking like Atal Bihari Vajpayee (no offence to any of them) A movie on such sensitive movie should have been 10 times better



You are expecting sensitivity from a guy who used his friendship with the CM to visit the attacked places on the very next day?
And who also claimed that he would not make a movie about it?

Ram Gopal Varma's Taj hotel tour was indeed for 26/ 11 movie : West, News - India Today


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> Khiladi 786 ..
> I want to sue himesh n akshay ..



Same here!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> You are expecting sensitivity from a guy who used his friendship with the CM to visit the attacked places on the very next day?
> And who also claimed that he would not make a movie about it?
> 
> Ram Gopal Varma's Taj hotel tour was indeed for 26/ 11 movie : West, News - India Today


ahem..yeah true...


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> Khiladi 786 ..
> I want to sue himesh n akshay ..


 itni bhi buri nahi thi..gaane to mast they !


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> itni bhi buri nahi thi..gaane to mast they !


Dude! YOU are defending this movie?! Am I seeing right?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 19, 2013)

3G The film had a good theme but bad direction,script,acting etc etc killed it. It was damn boring.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2013)

*Aatma*

Do not, I repeat, do not at any condition watch this movie. Not even free, not even a glance at its poster. Its evil, its a sadistic method that the director took to make us suffer and laugh at our condition. I think I'll have nightmares of this movie. Eeeekkk....I just got scared remembering that I endured it for 2 hours.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Aatma*
> 
> Do not, I repeat, do not at any condition watch this movie. Not even free, not even a glance at its poster. Its evil, its a sadistic method that the director took to make us suffer and laugh at our condition. I think I'll have nightmares of this movie. Eeeekkk....I just got scared remembering that I endured it for 2 hours.



Can you please share some of your thoughts? I think that would relax you a bit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2013)

@rhitwick: who was the Aatma?Bipasha or u for 2hrs


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @rhitwick: who was the Aatma?Bipasha or u for 2hrs


You know at intermission the movie gave enough hint that within next 15-20 minutes its gonna end. And then it did not and took another 1hr! I was this close to die of boredom and stupidity. 

I'm glad I've not become Aatma


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 26, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> itni bhi buri nahi thi..gaane to mast they !


If really want to watch the songs we can download them and watch. Also I can say that HR had better music than this one.


rhitwick said:


> *Aatma*
> 
> Do not, I repeat, do not at any condition watch this movie. Not even free, not even a glance at its poster. Its evil, its a sadistic method that the director took to make us suffer and laugh at our condition. I think I'll have nightmares of this movie. Eeeekkk....I just got scared remembering that I endured it for 2 hours.





rhitwick said:


> You know at intermission the movie gave enough hint that within next 15-20 minutes its gonna end. And then it did not and took another 1hr! I was this close to die of boredom and stupidity.
> 
> I'm glad I've not become Aatma



Thanks for the warning!

3g Absolute bakwaas


----------



## Renny (Apr 1, 2013)

*G.I. Joe: Retaliation*
Seriously, WTF were they thinking allowing Jon Chu to direct an action movie (his first) when all he has directed is Step up and a Justin Bieber documentary . Absolutely disappointing.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

I Gotta watch Himmatwala. Getting good reviews suitable for this thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2013)

*Yeh Jawani Hai Deewani 4.5/10*

A long, never-ending movie. Misplaced song and non-existent story. If you love Ranbir, don't watch this.

+points
---Songs
---Deepika's acting

-points
---Everything else

A few additional points,

I can say about myself. I'm not against Ranbir rather I've started liking him and his acting. 

But this movie does no justice to him. 

I was so pissed off that I did not even write a review about this movie (which is my new found hobby).

My thoughts:-
Movie starts well, we see an interaction of boring naina and her lively friend Aditi suddenly an item number by Madhuri drops in!!! I was like WTF!!! Movie of Ranbir Kapoor never required an item number. Ranbir alone has become an USP, a brand, a star for his movie and obviously not some gone era damsel is not required to gram attention. I guess KJO forced this unto Ayan Mukerji.

Then the intro of Farooq Seikh. He's a good actor and I've loved his roles but in a movie of impromptu scripts what a veteran like him can do. All scenes (not only scenes of him in particular) seems to be going nowhere. Acting is not fluent, actors seem to be waiting for director's command to speak. Extra pauses between conversations (I know about creative pauses, silent moments but here its not pauses rather extended pauses)

First half of the story goes no-where. You are yet to see the conflict that the post intermission part is going to resolve. Ayan Mukerji might have a had a simple story about friendship in mind but the pressure to make it larger than life spoilt it. 

When the starting credits roll you see SRK being thanked. I though being a KJO production he might have had a guest appearance but no! he did not. Do you know why he was thanked? I guess I know. Throughout the movie there are references to his movies, recreation of scenes he acted or dialogs he told in his movies. This is not expected from Ranbir Kapoor's brand neither from Ayan Mukerji.

Then second half of the movie started. You are still confused whose story are you listening here because the story did not really focus on any particular character, did not show its transformation. It had every opportunity you know, the story started with narration in Naina's(Deepika) tone. The story could have been simply told from her point of view, how a wild boy came from nowhere and changed how she looked at the world. How he made her love life and live but no, at key moment when you have just started feeling for Naina...the story moves to Bunny (Ranbir) and just when you are settling in for Bunny it again shifts to Naina. 
This time it shows her transformed look. Well, the second half is so long that at time I thought its no gonna end today and sequel might be required to complete it.

This movie bored me. If you want to overlook all those nifty details I had put, let me assure you when I watch a movie I ask myself a question "Did I enjoy this movie apart from all its shortcomings", well the answer to this is "No". I've enjoyed "Ek tha tiger", "Ra.One", "Jab tak hai jaan" hell even "Aakash-Vaani" but not this one.

Let me spoil the movie for you...


Spoiler



References to movies (which are too vivid to notice)
Chasmis : Kal ho na ho (specs played a very important role in that movie and this one too)
Drink sharing session with Naina : Rockstar
Ranbir's carefree image : Rockstar and Barfi
Ranbir's job : Photography which is very much Ayan Mukerji's signature from his first movie

And,
the very backbone of the movie : DDLJ. Watch it to believe it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 6, 2013)

*Oz the great and powerful 4/10*
Bad movie. Steer clear. Only CGI doesn't make a good movie.

*From Paris with love 4.5/10*
WTF! What was the conflict and what did they resolve? I guess John Travolta tried to do a Die Hard...and failed.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2013)

*A good Day to Die Hard  4.5/10
OZ the Great and Powerful 5/10*


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 7, 2013)

The Bounty Hunter ..... plz dont watch this ...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Poora story likh diya..
koi dekhta hoga toh nai dekhega..


----------



## RCuber (Jun 8, 2013)

Scary Movie 5, useless.. its an insult for the series, it was a facepalm movie even for a hardcore Scary Movie fan like me :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2013)

Go Goa Gone. epic P.O.S. considering the way of zombiefication.

DONT WATCH.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Go Goa Gone. epic P.O.S. considering the way of zombiefication.
> 
> DONT WATCH.



loluwat?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

Zindagi 50 50

except for 1 or 2 jokes and rajpal yadav acting everything is bakwas


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Zindagi 50 50
> 
> except for 1 or 2 jokes and rajpal yadav acting everything is bakwas




You actually watched that ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm waiting for "Sona SPA"

*www.imdb.com/title/tt2609468/


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> You actually watched that ?



ya wanted to check Vina Malik's acting


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> loluwat?



P. O. S. = Piece of $hit.

Le random person takes super expensive drugs
Random person (turns into zombie): What kind of bullcr@p is this?
2nd person:  here have some cocaine and chill 
Zombie turned person:  this feel so f awesome, i'm just gonna stand here and not eat you.

GGG's writer deserves the $TFU award for douchebag of the year.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2013)

Luffy said:


> P. O. S. = Piece of $hit.
> 
> Le random person takes super expensive drugs
> Random person (turns into zombie): What kind of bullcr@p is this?
> ...


Its a ZOMBIE movie. There is no hard and fast rule which distinguishes some as "authenticate" and some "bullcrap" zombies. Everyone explores the theme as they want.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Its a ZOMBIE movie. There is no hard and fast rule which distinguishes some as "authenticate" and some "bullcrap" zombies. Everyone explores the theme as they want.



still, drugs making people zombies is not a good plot. Getting bitten by zombies is ok but some random drugs? and what about the cr@ppy poster colour makeup to show how much zombified people are? moreover, the movie seems to be inspired/copied from H.O.T.D. and its OVA.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> moreover, the movie seems to be inspired/copied from *H.O.T.D.* and its *OVA*.



What are those?


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

Luffy said:


> moreover, the movie seems to be inspired/copied from *H.O.T.D.* and its OVA.


Highschool of the dead?
OVA?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> What are those?





Gearbox said:


> Highschool of the dead?
> OVA?



H.O.T.D. = Highschool Of The Dead
OVA= Original Video Animation


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2013)

Chennai express. Not at least in a theater. There are other better rohit shetty films. 
Boring.


----------



## R2K (Aug 10, 2013)

^^
WOW....People are bashing this movie all over twitter and forums. Is it that bad ?
Still pretty sure that it will make more than 100+ crores even with its negative publicity


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2013)

*Kick Ass 2 4/10*

After a brilliant first part we get this awful, pathetic, moronic sequel. 

A word of advice, don't ruin your experience of first "Kick Ass" by watching this piece of sh1t!


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 29, 2013)

woah i thought it will be kick ass due to Jim


----------



## RCuber (Aug 29, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> *Kick Ass 2 4/10*
> 
> After a brilliant first part we get this awful, pathetic, moronic sequel.
> 
> A word of advice, don't ruin your experience of first "Kick Ass" by watching this piece of sh1t!



agree.. useless movie.


----------



## @vi (Aug 31, 2013)

Shootout at Wadala... Why the f-ck I even watched this :'(


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 1, 2013)

^+1 same old ****


----------



## $park (Sep 14, 2013)

Babysitters beware - A poor execution and ripoff of Home Alone.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 15, 2013)

*Badges of Fury 3/10*

Stay away. Don't waste your time on this.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 21, 2013)

Ones upon a time in mumbai DUbara.... worst .. stary away fro it.
himmatwala.. needs himmat to watch this


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

Class of Nuke 'Em High - all of them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> Class of Nuke 'Em High - all of them.



hey I m planning to watch it this week...not good?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 2, 2013)

*Besharam 3.5/10*

Trust me when I say "Chennai Express" was better than this one.

This is meaningless, pointless, tasteless, storyless piece of sh1t!

No, not everything is bad of this movie, Ranbir is a charm and the way he carries this immovable boulder on his shoulder is a mater of appreciation. But, even his acting brilliance and few clever one-liners can't save this borefest.

b/w the positive side of this movie: It would be used as an example on 'how not put songs in a movie' chapter when they would teach in film making schools.

Those who are destined to meet this disaster in near future : make sure you get the corner seats or install some good games in your mobile!


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> hey I m planning to watch it this week...not good?



apart from some funny dialogues and scene the whole series is total crap.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 3, 2013)

*Apocalypse Z (2013)* : Don't watch this movie. Feels like piece of sh1te CGI , poor acting . The story could have been good but the movie wasn't filmed good enough to utilize the story.
In short this movie suc*ed big time.

*Go Goa Gone : * Stuff like these makes me stay away from bollywood crap. Pathetic movie.
Failed attempt for a zombie movie.

*Movie 43 * : DAFAQ! was this movie about ?? Seriously dude , don't watch this movie for the sake of a story. It may give a hilarious laugh in few parts ( like that Cat one where the Cat had visualized the affair with the Guy  and gets his GF killed ).
But still as a movie , this s**ked.

*The Purge (2013)* : Not recommended at all for general public. The concept was not at all portrayed well enough to be an entertainment or close to be understandable.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 3, 2013)

i really liked the go goa gone movie ); have watched it over 8+ times );


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 3, 2013)

*Phata Poster Nikla Hero* : Don't watch it. Chennai Express was far better than this crap


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> *Phata Poster Nikla Hero* : Don't watch it. Chennai Express was far better than this crap



I already watched it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> apart from some funny dialogues and scene the whole series is total crap.



 i've watched this and I agree its a must not


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't watch any bollywood/regional movie which replace good Hollywood movies within 4 days of the release just because it has some Kapoor/Khan/other famous actor.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 6, 2013)

'Besharam'  - 3/10 ...the points only go for the title song and Ranbir Kapoor....rest of the movie is pathetic.


----------



## Theodre (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope nobody have mentioned The Master Don't you dare to even look into the review.... I saw that movie the day before the sem exams to relax because of the continious studies!! And we didn't have a single clue to what the hell the movie was all about when my friends asked *WHAT WAS IT ABOUT??*


----------



## digitfan (Oct 7, 2013)

*Goynar baksho*
B*ler cinema. ok first half after that there is nothing to see. There is no head or tail of the story.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2013)

^and what were you searching in that movie?


----------



## digitfan (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ anything but nonsense (second half).


----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2013)

*'Penthouse North' - 3/10* Start was interesting but then it got boring...even Michael Keaton couldn't save it....


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

Gothic 1986


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2013)

*Shudh desi romance*
Meaningless movie.Makes no sense. I don't know who is confused more the director while making this movie or the public? Btw please don't show acting audition videos by calling it as a movie.Keep them to yourselves only.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 2, 2013)

*We are the millers*
Sorry forgot to add this earlier. Seen it weeks back & its such a crap movie that i could not tolerate it more than 45 mins.
They knew it has nothing to offer that's why added some lap & strip dances. Again IMDB ratings totally suck for this movie.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2013)

Satya 2 - seems like a tribute from master to former pupil, the dub step soundtrack and some names (special) is very much inspired from wasseypur. Tangent and Pependiculal were much more natural and fitting with the story lines (actually various story arcs) than "special". Tarantino style foot fetish is taken to ugly exteremes. Camera work is innovative but not perfected so the long shots of the city have disturbing pans, tilts and jerks. Nothing like Satya. RGV seems to be one of those directors who actually get worse with every movie. Fortunatly he claims this is goin to be his last noir gamgster flick.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

Possession (1981) - a complete crap movie other than the twist at the end.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh wait forgot to mention funniest thing about satya 2... The plot is a confused mixture of anonymous and the mumbai underworld. So things like "this is an idea, cannot be killed", obfuscating identities by "wearing masks" pepper the story line. Looks like RGV was heavily influenced by and excited with 4chan.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't watch Phata Poster Nikla Hero . Pathetic Movie .. Also not to forget Dabangg 2 .. Salman Khan Fans .. Calm down ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2014)

way2jatin said:


> Don't watch *Phata Poster Nikla Hero* . Pathetic Movie .. Also not to forget Dabangg 2 .. Salman Khan Fans .. Calm down ..


some scenes are funny


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 3, 2014)

Worst movie I have ever seen : Devil (2010). More than 75% of movie is shooted in lift.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2014)

Tarun Singh said:


> Worst movie I have ever seen : Devil (2010). More than 75% of movie is shooted in lift.



that's the main part of the movie


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2014)

Tarun Singh said:


> Worst movie I have ever seen : Devil (2010). More than 75% of movie is shooted* shot* in lift.


It's more of a thriller..


----------



## srkmish (Jan 3, 2014)

Tarun Singh said:


> Worst movie I have ever seen : Devil (2010). More than 75% of movie is shooted in lift.



Oh my god. Are you serious. This is one of the best horror movies ive seen. So since 75% was shot in lift, it makes it the worst movie ever?.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 3, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Oh my god. Are you serious. This is one of the best horror movies ive seen. So since 75% was shot in lift, it makes it the worst movie ever?.



Don't watch Phonebooth, 127 Hours or Buried either.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 3, 2014)

^127 hours was great ...


----------



## R2K (Jan 3, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Don't watch Phonebooth, 127 Hours or Buried either.



In what way are they bad ?
All those movies keep viewers anxious till end about what is gonna happen next just within first 15 min.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 3, 2014)

R2K said:


> In what way are they bad ?
> All those movies keep viewers anxious till end about what is gonna happen next just within first 15 min.



I love those 3 movies,  It was a joke.   (because some one above said " since 75% was shot in lift, it makes it the worst movie ever?"  ,  these 3 movies are shot in the same location)


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 4, 2014)

Well whatever all you say,I didn't like it because nothing was good in that movie.It is my personal preference.You keep yours.



Gen.Libeb said:


> Don't watch Phonebooth, 127 Hours or Buried either.


Yes I had 127 Hours but having just one look at it,I closed it.Surely not for me.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 4, 2014)

Agreed that some scenes are funny but unbearable! #Annoyed


----------



## abhidev (Jan 4, 2014)

way2jatin said:


> Agreed that some scenes are funny but unbearable! #Annoyed



127 hours had funny scenes... Seriously???


----------



## abhidev (Jan 4, 2014)

Tarun Singh said:


> Well whatever all you say,I didn't like it because nothing was good in that movie.It is my personal preference.You keep yours.
> 
> 
> Yes I had 127 Hours but having just one look at it,I closed it.Surely not for me.



What all was bad in the movie?


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

The Marine 2


----------



## rst (Jan 4, 2014)

The Skeleton Key is good horror movie

But  "Skeleton Key 2" is the absolute worst film I have seen in my entire life


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

*Krrish 3*. If there are some that haven't watched this, it would be good idea to let it pass.


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pain and Gain............man it become pain in head man........really bad movie


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2014)

paulwalker10 said:


> Pain and Gain............man it become pain in head man........really bad movie



Really??? Well I think it was a decent flick...IMO


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 25, 2014)

yes.....the first movie that i cant bear for 1 hour............total **** for me......


----------



## 10 numberi (Feb 1, 2014)

*Mishawr Rawhoshyo*
Mishawr Rawhoshyo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fully avoidable.

1.Bad & clueless direction
2.Very very poor camera work.
3.Unfitting background music.
4.Bad use of veteran actor like rajit kapoor.
5. Bad to average screen play with only one or two good lines.
6.Supporting cast acting were poor to average.(Except for few experienced actors)
7.Prosenjit chatterjee had nothing much to do in the film. (So does most of the characters.Therefore acting was average to poor)
8.Involvement of unnecessary scenes to increase the movie length.
9. Unnecessary or indirect (Intentional or unintentional) gay romance.
10.Poor action sequences

I don't know which type of  self proclaimed (pseudo) intellectual critics/people like this man's movies. The real mystery behind this film is how it managed to get fair ratings?This man should first learn direction well.


----------



## hitesh (Feb 3, 2014)

I am too late but here goes - Do not watch *Yaariyan*. Ever
This is one of the worst movies I have seen in ages


----------



## sksundram (Feb 3, 2014)

^^don't you guys conclude it after watching the trailers? Sunny Sunny and dj rohit remix of baaris are the only plus point of this movie.


----------



## PratikV (Feb 3, 2014)

One by two...... now


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

I was hoping one by two would be a one time watch atleast :/


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

The Extra Man

Pointless and senseless movie. After watching I was asking myself: What the hell was that?


----------



## hitesh (Feb 3, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^^don't you guys conclude it after watching the trailers? Sunny Sunny and dj rohit remix of baaris are the only plus point of this movie.


I hadn't watched any trailers and only knew that this movie existed.
One day friend calls and asks to watch this movie, says that the focus is on teenagers. I thought, a movie on teenagers hmm must be interesting.


Yeah very interesting -_-


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 10, 2014)

*Muay Thai Giant 4/10*

I'm in search of a good muay thai action movie since long time. And, in this search ended up watching a lot of weird and bad movies.
This movie is one of them

the concept from IMDB:-


> An action movie about a 7-foot-tall docile man who learns Muy Thai and then uses his new skills to help solve a case of stolen diamonds.



Now this could be the most misguiding synopsis ever written for any movie. 

In short, 1-2 good action scenes and they are far and few. Avoidable.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 11, 2014)

^ have you watched Tony Jaa movies? Also Raid Redemption?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 11, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ have you watched Tony Jaa movies? Also Raid Redemption?



Yes, have seen all.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2014)

Thor: Dark World or whatever the name is, slept on several occasions.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2014)

*2001: A space odyssey*
If you have understood the film then I would hope that you won't question its presence in this thread.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *2001: A space odyssey*
> If you have understood the film then I would hope that you won't question its presence in this thread too.


You know that's a legendary movie, a bit confusing yes, but that gave birth to the entire space opera saga, even the upcoming interstellar will try to go along its footsteps.

Kubrick 2001: The space odyssey explained


----------



## quan chi (Feb 18, 2014)

^^Sorry but you are indirectly questioning its presence in this thread. You didn't get that statement did you?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

quan chi said:


> ^^Sorry but you are indirectly questioning its presence in this thread. You didn't get that statement did you?


Guess not.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2014)

Jhoom Barabar Jhoom
The bakwaasest movie


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2014)

*Ender's Game* - 2/10

crappiest sci-fi movie ever!!  pure waste of time!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2014)

Yaariyan (2014) -  bakwaaas


----------



## aaruni (Mar 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Yaariyan (2014) -  bakwaaas



I expected that ever since I saw the trailer.


----------



## harsh1387 (Mar 8, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *Ender's Game* - 2/10
> 
> crappiest sci-fi movie ever!!  pure waste of time!



Absolutely. Calling it a Sci fi is an insult to sci-fi genre.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 15, 2014)

*Bullet raja*
No story, no entertaintment,No direction, No acting...Nothing.


----------



## funskar (Mar 16, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Bullet raja*
> No story, no entertaintment,No direction, No acting...Nothing.



Only tamanche pe DIsco


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 17, 2014)

*The Cabin in the woods - 5/10*.. Easily one of the most weirdest movie i've ever seen.. The ending was completely F*&*%d up !! :O 
Its like a bad dream..One moment you're seeing something, next second, something else is happening.. :S
Best said in hindi :* Kuch to bhi paglepanti chalu hai re bawa !!!!* 
Not recommended unless you got no other choices. :/


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *The Cabin in the woods - 5/10*.. Easily one of the most weirdest movie i've ever seen.. The ending was completely F*&*%d up !! :O
> Its like a bad dream..One moment you're seeing something, next second, something else is happening.. :S
> Best said in hindi :* Kuch to bhi paglepanti chalu hai re bawa !!!!*
> Not recommended unless you got no other choices. :/



I think someone warned you in the Must Watch movies thread!

- - - Updated - - -



quan chi said:


> *Bullet raja*
> No story, no entertaintment,No direction, No acting...Nothing.



I think this is what happens if these directors who are not much into mainstream try to have mainstream actors in their movies.
Na ghar ka na ghat ka!


----------



## moniker (Mar 17, 2014)

Strange! I actually quite liked the cabin in the woods. Was a refreshing take on horror.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 17, 2014)

Cabin in the woods is one of the best movies i have ever seen in the horror/slasher genre. It was really a reinvention of the genre. Loved it .


----------



## quan chi (Mar 17, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I think this is what happens if these directors who are not much into mainstream try to have mainstream actors in their movies.
> Na ghar ka na ghat ka!



What can actors do when there is already NOTHING in the movie. I mean literally the movie has Nothing at all!. I don't understand how this movie got a producer?
Seriously this movie is a tough competitor to chennai express.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 17, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Yaariyan (2014) -  bakwaaas



One of the sad parts about indian movie music is that if the movie flops, rarely the music gets remembered no matter how good it is . Yaariyan had some very good songs but it will soon be forgotten. AR Rahman had complained about this when people were praising his Lagaan music, he expressed disappointment that his music for Legend of bhagat singh was equally good,but since the movie was just so so, nobody remembers the music.


----------



## baiju (Mar 17, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *The Cabin in the woods - 5/10*.. Easily one of the most weirdest movie i've ever seen.. The ending was completely F*&*%d up !! :O
> Its like a bad dream..One moment you're seeing something, next second, something else is happening.. :S
> Best said in hindi :* Kuch to bhi paglepanti chalu hai re bawa !!!!*
> Not recommended unless you got no other choices. :/



I had already warned you in the must watch thread. 



baiju said:


> You will be disappointed if what you are looking for is a horror movie.



This is a kind of movie which some people find extraordinary good while some others will swear that it was the worst movie ever. To me it was like WTF, why did I wast my time? (and bandwidth!).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2014)

*Tokyo Gore Police*
The most disgusting,gory & lol movie....
not recommended

on same line
don't ever watch *Gozu*


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2014)

srkmish said:


> One of the sad parts about indian movie music is that if the movie flops, rarely the music gets remembered no matter how good it is . Yaariyan had some very good songs but it will soon be forgotten. AR Rahman had complained about this when people were praising his Lagaan music, he expressed disappointment that *his music for Legend of bhagat singh was equally good,but since the movie was just so so, nobody remembers the music.*


I would not agree that this movie was so so. It was pretty decent movie. It's only that it's fate was sealed coz of many clones of the same movie.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 23, 2014)

*Ragini mms 2*
I am not much fond of sunny leone. But if you are then go and watch her other videos. 
The first movie was far better. This movie is only for certain type of audiences.Even they will be disappointed.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 24, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Ragini mms 2*
> I am not much fond of sunny leone. But if you are then *go and watch her other videos*.
> The first movie was far better. This movie is only for certain type of audiences.Even they will be disappointed.



*static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/12/124715/2512250-happy-i-see-what-you-did-there-%28clean%29.png


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 25, 2014)

wait, you mean to say you dont want to watch a porn film? are you a dudette??!?!


----------



## snap (Mar 25, 2014)

wait, you mean to say dudette don't watch porn?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2014)

I am a dude, and I don't really like the idea of 'porn', however I watch them  One or two per month, sometimes not


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I am a dude, and I don't really like the idea of 'porn', however I watch them  One or two per month, sometimes not



I see a lier there 
Nobody who watches porn just watches it once in a month 
I am a proof of it XD


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2014)

^^May be he lives by the book.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe this is not a porn thread.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 26, 2014)

*Anchorman : Legend Continues 4/10*

Utter crap and boring and total WTF climax!
Did not really like the first part and obviously hate this one.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh Boy. How cant you absorb the awesomeness of Ron burgundy and the news team (Brian, Brick and Champ). Talking against Anchorman is blasphemy in my book  . I totally loved both parts. Yes the second part had some childish scenes, but it had some hilarious parts as well 



Spoiler



When he tells his son how his dreams will be dashed, the way he bores the audience at waterpark with his problems, the way he cant stop saying black . Ha ha ha. And when he meets gary and the golden Dinner table conversation with Black girl parents.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2014)

Anchorman 2 - 4/10 not much funny...gets boring later on


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> I see a lier there
> Nobody who watches porn just watches it once in a month
> I am a proof of it XD


Liar you mean? No dude. I don't lie, other than to my parents.
I used to watch those stuffs for an hour every day, but that bad nature got killed since I joined our business back in 2011. I just don't find it interesting at all any more. I don't want to believe you, but there was a time I didn't watch any porn for more than six months. I am proud that I am this way. If someone tortures me and forces me to delete stuffs from my PC, then out of everything I will choose that category.
I have a cousin however, who watches 24x7, and I can't say how much I hate him for that attitude.
Addiction of anything is really disgusting IMHO 

Sorry for continuing OT, won't happen again.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2014)

Tom Yum Goong 2 - 3/10 Tony Jaa has let down big time...had great expectations from this one but from the characters to the story to the action...it's all pathetic :/


----------



## quan chi (Mar 27, 2014)

*Ramaiya Vastavaiya*
Was lured to see this movie due to that wonderful song & theme. But I was disappointed.


----------



## Gary M (Mar 27, 2014)

Drinking buddies


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Tom Yum Goong 2 - 3/10 Tony Jaa has let down big time...had great expectations from this one but from the characters to the story to the action...it's all pathetic :/



u r a Big Fan of Tony Jaa....and u shud like all his movies 
just like Salu Fans or SRK Fans


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2014)

It seems that Tony Jaa didn't had his say in the making of the movie...the first part was 100 times better than this

And being a fan doesn't mean that you like anything he does :/


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

Detention (2011) - IMDb - worst slasher comedy movie I've ever seen. Only nice thing is the cute face of Shanley Caswell


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2014)

*GI Joe: Retaliation
*I was expecting this would be a good one. 

I have heard *White House Down* and *Olympus Has Fallen* are pretty much the same (like *Mirror Mirror* and *Snow White and The Huntsman*). Now it seems like the story of Retaliation is also similar to White House Down.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 14, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u r a Big Fan of Tony Jaa....and u shud like all his movies
> just like Salu Fans or SRK Fans





what a logic sirjee 

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> *Snow White and The Huntsman*



i started watching it once. then i saw Kirsten Stewart. 

She was expressionless in the scene.

then i became expressionless after watching her. 

and i closed the player and deleted the movie.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i started watching it once. then i saw Kirsten Stewart.
> 
> She was expressionless in the scene.
> 
> then i became expressionless after watching her.



Ha Ha .   She is always expressionless.

"The Messengers"  (with Kirsten Stewart) is also a really boring movie.

Don't watch "Cold Creek Manor"  too, although she does not have a lead role in that one.


----------



## nac (Apr 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> then i became expressionless after watching her.



Isn't she one of the most happening actress after Twilight Saga?
I haven't seen that film, but I have seen Mirror Mirror. Lilly Collins is likeable in that film. 

Guys, I have watched some short films (regional), So I can say, I am used to poor/worst acting. Mostly it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 15, 2014)

nac said:


> *Isn't she one of the most happening actress after Twilight Saga?*



No , Its Jennifer Lawrence .


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2014)

^^too much hyped.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 15, 2014)

Love both Jennifer and Kirsten


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 16, 2014)

Nymphomaniac

Never watch that crap


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2014)

^sure sure..

the name itself is a good warning.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 16, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Nymphomaniac
> 
> Never watch that crap



I want to watch it out of curiosity. 
The director is good,  The cast is good...  May be someday when I don't have anything else.


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Nymphomaniac
> 
> Never watch that crap


Ooh!! It got Ratings: *7.4*/10 from 22,460 users in IMDb..


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

The Human Centipede 2

What a disgusting film. I'm shocked to hear that, currently they are making a sequel for this sh*t film.


----------



## nac (Apr 17, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> The Human Centipede 2
> 
> What a disgusting film. I'm shocked to hear that, currently they are making a sequel for this sh*t film.



Horror movies supposed to do that, right?


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I want to watch it out of curiosity.
> The director is good,  The cast is good...  May be someday when I don't have anything else.



Lars Von's film are like that. Dark and disturbing. I may or may not like his films, but I'll hardly call them crap.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 18, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Lars Von's film are like that. Dark and disturbing. I may or may not like his films, but I'll hardly call them crap.



I never said his movies are crap.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 18, 2014)

main tera hero-2.5/10
totally bullshit i thought to try it after good review but crappy jokes ahh


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 18, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I never said his movies are crap.



I was talking about gopi's post.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 20, 2014)

*Darkman 4/10*

Not every action movie that Liam Neeson did was good 

A cheap inspiration of Hulk.


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

*Mohabbatein*(The movie. Not the songs.)

After viewing it multiple times I finally decided to put it here. Aditya chopra fooled the public (mostly teens) with a baseless plot covered with lavish sets, some good dialogues & good music.
The movie misguides thats the main fault. Staying out of hostel after 10 & doing romance! wow!


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Mohabbatein*(The movie. Not the songs.)
> 
> After viewing it multiple times I finally decided to put it here. Aditya chopra fooled the public (mostly teens) with a baseless plot covered with lavish sets, some good dialogues & good music.
> The movie misguides thats the main fault. Staying out of hostel after 10 & doing romance! wow!


Its a dream not a real story, not supposed to be, did not intend to be.
Again respect your opinion. 

No further discussion on it.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Mohabbatein*(The movie. Not the songs.)
> 
> After viewing it multiple times I finally decided to put it here. Aditya chopra fooled the public (mostly teens) with a baseless plot covered with lavish sets, some good dialogues & good music.
> The movie misguides thats the main fault. Staying out of hostel after 10 & doing romance! wow!




I watched it once several years back & can't watch it again. 
It'd had been much better if they cut down the screen time of the 3 couples & totally cut out Anpam Kher & other unnecessary characters.


----------



## quan chi (May 1, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> Its a dream not a real story, not supposed to be, did not intend to be.
> Again respect your opinion.
> 
> No further discussion on it.


Aaarey I said nothing against SRK.. Infact I liked him in this movie too but due to the stupid story everybody seemed wasted.


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2014)

Robocop - 4/10 the movie didn't seem to have good flow...felt random :/


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

SRK discussion...  *th106.photobucket.com/albums/m252/RiverIsMyGoddess/icons/th_smiley_evilgrin.gif


----------



## quan chi (May 4, 2014)

*Robocop 2014*
Please don't watch it if you loved the original robocop movie or if you are a fan of it. If you are not then you may give it a try.

The movie was rushed. They could have made it better but they didn't. The climax was really poor. I would suggest watch the original one instead.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 4, 2014)

I liked Darkman (you can see early glimpses of Sam Raimi's elements) and New Robocop (I thought it was an adequate update, and Gary Oldman is my favourite actor). Am I in minority here?


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2014)

*The amazing spiderman 2* 3D.
Now I think the first one was better. I was finding it very difficult to keep my eyes open. Damn boring movie. 

Sam raimi's spider man is still the best for me I have seen his series may be 2 or 3 times.


----------



## .DMG (May 7, 2014)

Drona. I pretty much stopped watching any and all bolly movies after it. That movie emotionally damaged me .... too much to recover.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 7, 2014)

Was it Abhishek Bachhan movie? Emotional trauma is a common side effect of his movies, I think.


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

.DMG said:


> Drona. I pretty much stopped watching any and all bolly movies after it. That movie emotionally damaged me .... too much to recover.


So much for an Indian superhero. :/


----------



## 10 numberi (May 8, 2014)

*Shuddh Desi Romance*
Parineeti chopra is a very boring actress. shows only energy and kiss. energy & kiss....so on. In her every role she is doing the same thing. I don't know why still some people say she is a very good actress. 
Few examples of good actresses are madhuri dixit, vidya balan, aishwarya rai (somewhat).


----------



## srkmish (May 8, 2014)

vidya balan is miles ahead of aishwarya. i sometimes cringe at ash's overacting ( dhoom 2)


----------



## 10 numberi (May 9, 2014)

*The lunchbox*
Brilliant acting by all the lead actors. Unfortunately art film ke naam pe boring aur ghatiya picture hai yeh. Direction is poor. Story is boring.
Another thing which I liked form this movie "Is country me talent ka koi kadar nahi hai".
Lunchbox asks questions that are very common to our day to day life & which we don't want to see again & again on screen. It provides a very vague & hypothetical solution to it. Makes no impact in the end.There is nothing new in the movie.

This dabba movie only shows how a dabba can also play an important role in your life. I can do that even with other things too. No disrespect for anybody But i didn't like the movie at all. I again don't understand how such kind of movies gets nominated for oscars.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 9, 2014)

I'm going to pretend that I never read this post.


----------



## .DMG (May 9, 2014)

nac said:


> *GI Joe: Retaliation
> *I was expecting this would be a good one.
> 
> I have heard *White House Down* and *Olympus Has Fallen* are pretty much the same (like *Mirror Mirror* and *Snow White and The Huntsman*). Now it seems like the story of Retaliation is also similar to White House Down.



After watching both Joe movies , I just feel like crying. I mean they screwed up the most best part of a 90 s kids childhood. 
The cartoon were so good. 
The movie defies all logic. Is like they hired salman khan team top do it. Heroic stupidity nothing else. 

Almost on past with the fast and furious in the matter of stupidity versus logic........ Or even common sense for that matter 

Man and rock should really come out of the closet


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> *Darkman 4/10*
> 
> Not every action movie that Liam Neeson did was good
> 
> A cheap inspiration of Hulk.



I actually liked this movie...not too bad.


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2014)

I see...there exist fan for this horrid movie.

I know how I tolerated that movie. I started respecting others opinion but...sorry can't agree with any of you here who possess the opinion that Darkman is a likable movie leave alone 'good'


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2014)

apna apna choice hai...nothing wrong about it


----------



## quan chi (May 9, 2014)

Even I didn't Liked The lunchbox but never thought of putting it into this thread.


----------



## nomad47 (May 9, 2014)

Aashiqui 2. I am scarred for life


----------



## quan chi (May 10, 2014)

*Dhoom 3*
Confirmed after viewing.


----------



## quan chi (May 11, 2014)

*Gunday*
People who saw this movie must be brave & patient (Noun & adj both).


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 11, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *Gunday*
> People who saw this movie must be brave & patient (Noun & adj both).



Not seen it, but its #1 on Imdb bottom 100.   
Did you see it start to end ? Is it seriously that bad ?


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Not seen it, but its #1 on Imdb bottom 100.
> Did you see it start to end ? Is it seriously that bad ?



I got curious. Went to imdb boards. Found out that thousands of Bangladeshis have created accounts just to rate it 1 as this film portrayed their history in a negative light or something.


----------



## quan chi (May 11, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Not seen it, but its #1 on Imdb bottom 100.
> Did you see it start to end ? Is it seriously that bad ?



_arey bahut hi bakwaas ghisa pita BOOOORing movie hai._

1.There was no need to show any war. Unnecessarily dragged in because maybe they wanted to create a controversy. 
2.Mixture of 70's & 80's hindi movies which you might have seen many times. 
3.Poor presentation.
4.Story which makes NO SENSE. Lots & lots of loopholes.
5.Recycled story of dhoom 3.
Posting this again. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhhAK7QMifA


----------



## abhidev (May 12, 2014)

Police story 2013 - 3/10 shut the movie halfway...gave it try because of jackie chan and the initial movies of the series were good...but this one is plain boring movie


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2014)

Surely Darkman is a terrible movie but mission impossible I & II borrowed things from it. Especially the mask climax scene of MI 2 is almost a copy.


----------



## natashasharma (May 28, 2014)

Ya fight club was awesome....


----------



## nomad47 (May 28, 2014)

Nandu got company ^


----------



## Nanducob (May 28, 2014)

natashasharma said:


> Ya fight club was awesome....


Its awesome :cheers:


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2014)

*Non-Stop - 4.5/10* the start was good but later it was plain boring.

- - - Updated - - -

*Xmen- Days of future past - 5/10* felt like a filler for the next movies in the series to come...disappointing :/


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> *Non-Stop - 4.5/10* the start was good but later it was plain boring.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Xmen- Days of future past - 5/10* felt like a filler for the next movies in the series to come...disappointing :/



This is what exactly I felt. But movie is worth more than 5 rating for me


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> *Non-Stop - 4.5/10* the start was good but later it was plain boring.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Xmen- Days of future past - 5/10* felt like a filler for the next movies in the series to come...disappointing :/


WHAT??????


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> *Xmen- Days of future past - 5/10* felt like a filler for the next movies in the series to come...disappointing :/



What movie you saw .... WTH ? Come on ... a 5 really ? REALLY ?? 

Atleast you are in minority or I would have had a heart attack , cause I liked it a lot .

To me it is BY FAR the best X-Men and its up there with the best Comic Book Movies of all time  for me .


----------



## srkmish (Jun 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> *Non-Stop - 4.5/10* the start was good but later it was plain boring.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Xmen- Days of future past - 5/10* felt like a filler for the next movies in the series to come...disappointing :/



:O . I found DOFP to be one of the best superhero movies ever. Its in my top 3 after Spiderman 2 and Batman begins. The avengers feels childish compared to this movie.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 2, 2014)

srkmish said:


> . I found dofp to be one of the best superhero movies ever. Its in my top 3 after spiderman 2 and batman begins. The* avengers* feels childish compared to this movie.



no ! Nope !

Neither Spiderman 2 nor Batman begins are in my top tier . 

But lets not discuss these movies in this thread .


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 2, 2014)

abhidev said:


> *Xmen- Days of future past - 5/10* felt like a filler for the next movies in the series to come...disappointing :/



*i.imgur.com/D9dQr.gif


----------



## deta (Jun 2, 2014)

all hindi kids movies, players , Dhoom 3  mr bean's holidays , all Akshay kumar and Abhishek Bachchan  movies  The karate kid , Avengers, twilight, Green lantern, avatar last air bender , Thor, scream  austin powers  District 9 etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2014)

deta said:


> all hindi kids movies, players , Dhoom 3  mr bean's holidays , all Akshay kumar and Abhishek Bachchan  movies  The karate kid , *Avengers*, twilight, Green lantern, avatar last air bender , *Thor*, scream  austin powers  *District 9* etc



seriously?


----------



## deta (Jun 2, 2014)

yeah avengers was pretty lame so was district 9


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 2, 2014)

deta said:


> all hindi kids movies, players , Dhoom 3  mr bean's holidays , all Akshay kumar and Abhishek Bachchan  movies  The karate kid , *Avengers*, twilight, Green lantern, avatar last air bender , *Thor*, *scream*,  *austin powers*,  *District 9* etc



No.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 2, 2014)

deta said:


> yeah avengers was pretty lame so was district 9



For the first  30 minutes, I thought District 9 was really amazing, then it just went on to become just another action movie.
But I wouldn't place it an a must not movies list.


Scream 4 may be, I  liked the first 2 parts of scream.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2014)

deta said:


> all hindi kids movies, players , Dhoom 3  mr bean's holidays , all Akshay kumar and Abhishek Bachchan  movies  The karate kid , Avengers, twilight, Green lantern, avatar last air bender , Thor, scream  austin powers  District 9 etc


Don't you like Comic book movies?


----------



## quan chi (Jun 2, 2014)

The karate kind (old one) is a good movie. which one you saw the new? If so then please mention that otherwise people are going to misinterpret.

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> *Non-Stop - 4.5/10* the start was good but later it was plain boring.
> 
> *Xmen- Days of future past - 5/10* felt like a filler for the next movies in the series to come...disappointing :/



I have not seen DOFP therefore no comments but I am confused you put "Heropanti" in must watch thread & these in must not? 
No offence.I am just confused.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 2, 2014)

Avengers, pretty Lame?!?!?!?! Do we need another thread?
I liked avengers a lot.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2014)

quan chi said:


> The karate kind (old one) is a good movie. which one you saw the new? If so then please mention that otherwise people are going to misinterpret.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I kept Heropanti in Must watch just because the songs are good. If you like them you shall watch it else its a must not watch movie too 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=144548]Inceptionist[/MENTION]   [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION]  [MENTION=113264]srkmish[/MENTION] [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]  [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION]  sorry to hurt your feelings guys but it was one of the worst movies from the Xmen series...apart from the first Xmen all of the movies were a waste IMHO :/


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> Don't you like Comic book movies?



TBH other than Batman,Superman,Spiderman and a handful of other superheroes , not many knew about superheroes.


----------



## deta (Jun 4, 2014)

quan chi said:


> The karate kind (old one) is a good movie. which one you saw the new? If so then please mention that otherwise people are going to misinterpret.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



the new one

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Don't you like Comic book movies?


i don't know, i subconsciously hate all the marvel heroes (except spiderman and ironman)

- - - Updated - - -

new list : Xpose, yaariyan, ra.one, Don 2  Grand masti


----------



## 10 numberi (Jul 4, 2014)

*The cell*
One of the worst pretentious sci fi movie ever.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ek villain. If you like your brain cells working don't even think of seeing it. How could Mohit Suri butcher  a good movie like I see the devil and make this ham fist of a crap movie is beyond me.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2014)

Watched, *"Bobby Jasoos"*.

I was not disappointed. The movie was exactly as I expected from the trailer and rumors. It's an half baked, self pretentious attempt in directing by Samar Shaikh. Not recommended to watch.

Full review coming soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Watched, *"Bobby Jasoos"*.
> 
> I was not disappointed. The movie was exactly as I expected from the trailer and rumors. It's an half baked, self pretentious attempt in directing by Samar Shaikh. Not recommended to watch.
> 
> Full review coming soon.



You rated it 6 out of 10. 

In this thread, generally people post movies which they rate below 5. Are you sure of your recco. opinion?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> You rated it 6 out of 10.
> 
> In this thread, generally people post movies which they rate below 5. Are you sure of your recco. opinion?



Well, as I came out of the theater, it was on No watch list. But after writing a review, I realize, it is a one time watch. So... maybe I should delete my post.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2014)

*Under the skin - 3/10* too much of silence throughout the movie...dragged through the movie...waste of time....



Spoiler



watch it only if you want to see Scarlett Johannson naked..


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 6, 2014)

*Kick*
_yeh movie dil me nahi aati hai aur samajh me to bilkul nahi aati._

Worst movie. Cinema at its worst.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 10, 2014)

deta said:


> all hindi kids movies, players , Dhoom 3  mr bean's holidays , all Akshay kumar and Abhishek Bachchan  movies  The karate kid , Avengers, twilight, Green lantern, avatar last air bender , Thor, scream  austin powers  District 9 etc



I assume you don't watch much movies. Mr. Bean's holiday is. great comedy, The Karate Kid was good too, Thor 1 was just for the Avengers' plot, District 9 was superb and I am still waiting for its next part. 



movies that I won't recommended to anyone - Most of the Indian movies(especially salman khan movies) except movies which can really be called movies and not ****. Lagaan, Rang De Basanti, Swadesh, Kai Po Che, Barfi are my all time favourites. I'd watch them anytime. 



10 numberi said:


> *Kick*
> _yeh movie dil me nahi aati hai aur samajh me to bilkul nahi aati._
> 
> Worst movie. Cinema at its worst.



what do you expect from a Salman Khan movie? 



lightningfassst said:


> Avengers, pretty Lame?!?!?!?! Do we need another thread?
> I liked avengers a lot.



TBH, avengers was just above average. I'd rate it 6/10. it didn't have any story, any depth at all, just plain CGI and chaos and baam baam. and now if I rate avengers 6/10, I'd rate Transformers AoE 9.5/10(just for CGI and nothing else)    



Gen.Libeb said:


> Ha Ha .   She is always expressionless.
> 
> "The Messengers"  (with Kirsten Stewart) is also a really boring movie.
> 
> Don't watch "Cold Creek Manor"  too, although she does not have a lead role in that one.



I liked the messengers when I first saw it. 



gopi_vbboy said:


> Nymphomaniac
> 
> Never watch that crap



a friend of mine vomited after watching it and didn't watch any kind of sexual material for a month


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 10, 2014)

Nymphomaniac isn't for everyone. Doesn't mean it is crap.


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 17, 2014)

Need for speed 2014

Like EA's few installments(titles like undercover,run.) this movie also sucks big time. Worst script & some bad actings are involved too. I don't know who's idea was it to pot that irrtating cu*t c^&&ia commentating character with some stupid & worst dialogues.

Even if you are not a fan of the game just avoid it.


----------



## singleindian (Aug 24, 2014)

Godzilla-waste of time.bad story.1998 film was better.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2014)

Police Story 2, Kannada
It is a mashup of Drunken Master, Kill Bill, Phone Booth and The Matrix... but not Police Story


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2014)

*Vanilla sky*
Its a damn boring movie.


----------



## Flash (Sep 1, 2014)

Nowadays i only watch selected movies. 
My must-not watch movie was Stan Helsing, which i viewed on 2012 i guess.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 7, 2014)

All Shahrukh, Emran movies, crap...

90% of the movies released after 1980s are waste of time..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> All Shahrukh, Emran movies, crap...
> 
> *90% of the movies released after 1980s are waste of time..*



What ? All ? From Everywhere ?


----------



## quan chi (Sep 17, 2014)

*Transformers: Age of extinction*
I think now michael bay has started making movies for himself.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2014)

*The Astronauts Wife (1999)*

Johnny Depp's worst movie. Evar.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 3, 2014)

22 jumpstreet -2  Flop movie


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 3, 2014)

Vyom said:


> *The Astronauts Wife (1999)*
> 
> Johnny Depp's worst movie. Evar.



​Worse than *Transcendence?*


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> ​Worse than *Transcendence?*



I think its a tie. Cant decide between two of the worse movies of Depp of all times.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 4, 2014)

The wolf of all street.
A semi porn crap. Some stupid people rated it 8.3 at IMDB.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 4, 2014)

wall or all?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2014)

*The Signal*

WTF!

2/10


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2014)

Wild Wild West (1999) - IMDb - a disgrace to the name. First I had high expectations from this movie and started godd towards being a funny movie. But later everything just turned into utter dullness. 0.9/10


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 28, 2014)

First time posting in this thread.

National Treasure- Book of Secrets  - 2/10.

I enjoyed the first movie & watched this expecting a decent movie, but I have to say this is the worst movie I've seen this year.

- Riley was an interesting character in the 1st one. Here they made him a joke.
- The comedy was not funny at all.
- Nicolas Cage is a great actor usually, but his expressions here were terrible
- Ed Harris wasn't much  interesting. 
- Finally the story wasn't interesting at all.
- With those ridiculous scene of having time with president alone in a tunnel ... really ?? , hacking in the police dept  to get the traffic cam,  entering the presidents room to check out his desk.   A secret combination for wood in  desk and no one has done anything about it all these years !!!


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> The wolf of all street.
> A semi porn crap. Some stupid people rated it 8.3 at IMDB.


 I felt disappointed after watching it. The title is so misleading. There's not a single wolf in the movie :'(


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Happy new year*
Better than dhoom 3, krrish 3 kick etc. But if you have a taste for good movies then its right place is here. 
Movie is boring but not that bad. There are few scenes maybe around 5 which are funny & good. apart from that there is nothing in it. Story is opposite to dhoom 3. Just consider jackie shroff fooling the bank for some fraud  & sending some honest person to jail.

Very bad dialogues, script,scenes no plot connection. Stupidity everywhere in the name of patriotism.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> The wolf of all street.
> A semi porn crap. Some stupid people rated it 8.3 at IMDB.





adityak469 said:


> I felt disappointed after watching it. The title is so misleading. There's not a single wolf in the movie :'(



It's Wolf of Wall Street. And it's not semi porn movie, it's Almost all porn movie. 
Also, there's not a single wolf in the movie, but there's a lot of "other stuff". 9_9


----------



## quan chi (Oct 29, 2014)

*The expendables 3*
So many good actors wasted in an idiotic story.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 30, 2014)

*Creature-3d* ....super flop but really funny movie


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 30, 2014)

Hugo..... boring movie

But i kinda liked Wolf of Wall Street....It was based on true story....


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 30, 2014)

^^You didn't like Hugo? I think it's a beautiful movie. Would rate it at least 7/10.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 31, 2014)

^^ I was waiting for a plot twist whole time.....so i got bored...
Basically, i don't like slow movies


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ I was waiting for a plot twist whole time.....so i got bored...
> Basically, i don't like slow movies



If you needed "Plot Twist" you were looking a wrong movie. Even IMDb mentions that it's of "drama" genre.

Personally I really liked Hugo when I watched it an year ago because of its many historical references. The backstory it shows of _Georges Méliès'_ is largely accurate. The automaton was based on real automaton too. The movie screening of _L'Arrivée d'un train en gare de La Ciotat_ was also shown in Hugo. As described in the wikipedia article, people were so overwhelmed by watching a train on screen that many ran to back screaming and thinking that train might hit them. This scare is also depicted in Hugo. The short scene which shows a rocket hit in the eye of the moon is so historical that I was enchanted by even the repeated viewings of the same! And Hugo showed an amazing backstory of how such movies were created.

I think Hugo leans more towards documentary than a movie that captures the cinema when it was just growing with silent films. And boy does it captures with a heart! Just look at all those awards it won! Almost everything in the movie, right from the Opening scene is breathtaking and beautiful. Only people who have respect for cinema and its magical powers can admire the story it told.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 31, 2014)

yeah, It was good movie... but not for me(everybody has different taste)

- - - Updated - - -

This Hugo created mystery, but i was waiting for something mind blowing.....

I liked Shutter Island, amazing twist at the end...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2014)

*Entertainment*
Does anyone even know this movie was released and even became a hit? The best actor in the movie was a Dog, I think it's name was Junior. And even that dog to acted horribly, so can only blame the directors. Avoid at all costs. So Akshay Kumar - with in movie name Akhil is the illegitimate son of a billionaire who dies and leaves all his inheritance to the dog. Now Im not sure exactly what the story is, but there seems to be some kind of love-hate relationship between the dog and Akhil. Half of the time he is trying to kill the dog, so that he can get the inheritance. The other half of the time he is trying to save the dog from dying so the dog gets the inheritance? There are a bunch of thugs trying to kill Akhil and the dog. Entertainment saves Akhil, but falls in ice himself. Akhil realises the dog is soo good hearted that he does not feel like killing it any more? Anyway, here is a relevant quote from wikipedia on that moment. 


> After a lot of efforts Akhil fails to save entertainment but suddenly entertainment comes out of the water and they develop feelings for each other.


There are some tasteful scenes of dog on dog romance, something you don't get to see on the streets outside. Especially because the female dog is well dressed and not naked.
In the end the dog gets married (to another cute female dog, not Akhil), gets the inheritance, and lives happily ever after. 

*Ramaiyya Vastavaiyya*
If you didn't like R Rajkumar by Prabhudeva, you will also not like this movie. This is the story of a clay horse. It is given to Shruti Hassan by Sonu Sood when their real horse dies (The kid cries more over the horse than their parent's death). Shruti Hassan really likes the clay horse, which she takes to her friend's place. There she romances Girish Kumar, but is thrown out of the house for romancing someone above her income bracket. The horse gets left behind so Girish Kumar goes after her to return the horse. Then Sonu Sood turns Girish Kumar into a farmer, and a barn is set on fire, and Girish Kumar rescues the clay horse from the fire, which convinces Sonu Sood that Girish Kumar will take good care of his sister. There is some dancing and bashing people up and Girish Kumar kills someone about to forcefully marry / rape Shruti Hassan, but Sonu Sood takes the blame and goes to jail. 

*Singham Returns*
Mumbai Police remove their uniforms and walk in hundreds in their cleanly bleached banyans then encounter kill a don / holy-man. By encounter kill I mean drive a truck into a Sumo that summersaults into a transformer. I feel sorry for Tata Sumo every time it shows up on screen because Tata Sumo in Indian movies goes through every kind of torture. 

*Main Tera Hero*
That guy from Student of the Year drives a Duke around and bashes thugs in trains and is very popular with girls. Illeana D'Cruz has the exact same bearing throughout the film, even Salman Khan has better range of facial expressions (at least the animated Salman Khan in Kick). A police officer - thug wants to marry Illeana D'Cruz so they all go to Bangkok and play a complex game where Illeana D'Cruz thoroughly confuses the police chap by wearing the same dresses as Nargis Fakhri, then seducing him, but leading him to Nargis Fakhri at the last moment instead of herself. The other part of the plan involves Student of the Year fellow eating Illeana D'Cruz's face repeatedly in front of police dude to drive him mad. This plan somehow works, and everyone is happy except the audience.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 31, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Basically, i don't like slow movies


Okay, got it.



abhigeek said:


> I liked Shutter Island, amazing twist at the end...


I liked it too. It was kinda depressing at the end. I don't know why many people didn't like it. Some say they saw the plot twist coming pretty early in the movie, I didn't. But why are you mentioning it in the Must not watch movies thread if you liked it?  Okay I know why, so need to answer the question. 
Recently watched The Others (2001) starring Christopher Eccleston & Nicole Kidman. If you like movies with great plot twists then you might like this one, but it's a bit on the slower side.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 31, 2014)

[MENTION=276279]TheFallenLord[/MENTION] thanks for suggestion....i'll watch


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2014)

Reasons:
The whole movie is shown in the trailer.

"pasand aya to dil me nahi to dimaag me bhi nahi"
Rephrased version of "dil me ata hoon samajh me nahi" from kick.

"Na comitment, na appointment only punishment" 
Means there is nothing in this movie therefore we are not asking/requesting you to see it. If you see it you may get punished (again read the first statement)


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2014)

^spinning sumo... also kill bill copy


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2014)

*Into the storm*
One of the worst disaster movies. From acting to direction everything is poor. The characters are just stupid & irritating especially those who are not a part of the main weather crew. Dumb cliche story. 
Only good part are the storm scenes rest all are just nonsense.Better re watch twister.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

Action Jackson: Atleast the time freeze bits are cool. But I guess I watched all of them in the trailer.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Reasons:
> The whole movie is shown in the trailer.
> 
> "pasand aya to dil me nahi to dimaag me bhi nahi"
> ...



Why bollywood make movie with s*** action and crappy stories and stupid senseless dialog ...
This whole stupid trend is set by Salman Khan


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *Entertainment*
> Does anyone even know this movie was released and even became a hit? The best actor in the movie was a Dog, I think it's name was Junior. And even that dog to acted horribly, so can only blame the directors. Avoid at all costs. So Akshay Kumar - with in movie name Akhil is the illegitimate son of a billionaire who dies and leaves all his inheritance to the dog. Now Im not sure exactly what the story is, but there seems to be some kind of love-hate relationship between the dog and Akhil. Half of the time he is trying to kill the dog, so that he can get the inheritance. The other half of the time he is trying to save the dog from dying so the dog gets the inheritance? There are a bunch of thugs trying to kill Akhil and the dog. Entertainment saves Akhil, but falls in ice himself. Akhil realises the dog is soo good hearted that he does not feel like killing it any more? Anyway, here is a relevant quote from wikipedia on that moment.
> 
> There are some tasteful scenes of dog on dog romance, something you don't get to see on the streets outside. Especially because the female dog is well dressed and not naked.
> ...



ahahahahaha

awesome!!


----------



## akiratoriyama (Nov 3, 2014)

Krrish 3.

A part of me died after watching it O_O


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

akiratoriyama said:


> Krrish 3.
> 
> A part of me died after watching it O_O



Mine died last year after watching.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 3, 2014)

I watched Kick , leaving logic , newton law and whole freaking science at home...
And I really enjoyed the movie


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know why but I'm incapable of enjoying any movie with Salman Khan in it.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 4, 2014)

*​*^^ Bcoz of his stupid acting , dance and  dialogs......make the whole movie ..


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 4, 2014)

^^Yeah maybe, LOL, but on the other hand I can tolerate the likes of Akshay, Saif, Ajay Devgn (not counting Himmatwala, of course) most of the time.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 4, 2014)

I only watch sophisticated of bollywood for instance 2 states was good...
but most of the time I watch hollywood movies and tv series.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2014)

*Angels & demons*
I haven't read the book therefore don't know how it is. This is only for the movie. The movie is just terrible & you can easily guess the climax.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 11, 2014)

^^ My friend read book and it is awesome.
of course movie is terrible


----------



## quan chi (Nov 20, 2014)

*The big lebowski*
I found the movie irritating. I think it maybe same especially for people who are not from us.


----------



## 10 numberi (Nov 22, 2014)

Mission to mars

One of the worst ****tic film made on space. 
Bad script, bad direction, below to average acting, Bad dialogues... pathetic movie.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Mission to mars
> 
> One of the worst ****tic film made on space.
> Bad script, bad direction, below to average acting, Bad dialogues... pathetic movie.



But it makes you think. Score was good at times. And ending makes it unique. I like it very much.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 22, 2014)

Mission to mars was average, not as bad. You should watch Europa Report. It was good.


----------



## 10 numberi (Nov 22, 2014)

I have seen europa report.

Mission to mars had a great plot but they somehow couldn't put everything properly. The acting was drab, the situation was forced & sometimes meaningless  & the direction was pathetic making it a boring cliche movie.
The movie only feels interesting when you are on mars. Rest of the time its irritating with clueless actors saying whatever they want to.


Spoiler



About the thinking part yes I am still thinking why the martians instead of inhabiting earth left for some other planet. Makes no sense towards the end.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 26, 2014)

*The Black Hole*
One of the worst movies. The effects are good considering the time it was released. It has some cheesy lines & a boring plot with some bad acting. The story is in between bad & okay. Logic & reality gets lost somewhere. Direction is poor. It can be compared to bollywood flick creature.

I think if vikram bhatt (considering his current films) does a movie on space that may end up like this.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 29, 2014)

*Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope*

*Completely my view*

Worst. Its a almost a torture. There is (almost) NO story, bad script, some average acting, average direction, poor dialogues, almost pathetic jokes & irritating c3po. I disliked mass effect & I dislike this one too. 8.7 is too much for this movie. This is so much overhyped movie.


----------



## preetikarmakar (Dec 15, 2014)

Horror movie never would like to watch.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 15, 2014)

Can we post "must not watch" in advance? 

I'd like to nominate Star Wars VII for the 'One Movie To Never Watch' award.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 20, 2014)

*Bang Bang*
I think these days anyone can write a script or a story for a film. You don't even need to be in college, graduate or a professional. Any kids who are in school having at least 8 years of experience in reading their syllabus textbook or having basic knowledge can do it. Or those who have just entered the college can write it too for their part time job. 

Jab chutiyapa had se guzar jaye to aisi filmein hoti hai. (0% effort in remaking) just copy & paste from knight & day with worst screenplay. There was nothing in this film to direct thus lets not discuss about that. Compared to this **** knight & day looks like a gem.

The best example for misuse of advertisement will be bollywood.

I don't want to say anything more. Lets just put it this way.
I feel ashamed of being an indian when I see these kind of films thats it.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 21, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I feel ashamed of being an indian when I see these kind of films thats it.



Think about how I feel, when almost every new movie released is like that.
There ARE films that are decent/funny/good/must-watch, but they are rare, like, as rare as a diamond in a pile of bull$hit


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 21, 2014)

I think the good old days of bollywood were they used to release good movies every two months are gone!. Even the songs are not so good any more. Come to think of it the last great movie released was 3 Idiots!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 29, 2014)

*KILL/DILL*
C****agiri ka ek aur namoona. I suspect anybody having taste in decent movies will even sit to see it completely.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 29, 2014)

quan chi said:


> *KILL/DILL*
> C****agiri ka ek aur namoona. I suspect anybody having taste in decent movies will even sit to see it completely.



YRF these days is delivering just duds.
Before this Dawat-e-Ishq and now this.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 29, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> I think the good old days of bollywood were they used to release good movies every two months are gone!. Even the songs are not so good any more. Come to think of it the last great movie released was 3 Idiots!



for me, there were atleast 3 more great movies since then, namely Paan Singh Tomar, Kahaani, Bhaag Milkha Bhaag. ofcourse there were some good movies released between and after these, but can only recall these as the better ones at the moment. i seldom watch movies (bollywood and hollywood), unless i know beforehand (the trailers tell all!) that the upcoming movie is going to be according to my liking. for that same reason, i rarely, if any, ever have a 'recommendation' for this particular thread.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 6, 2015)

Kabhi khushi kabhi gham

Okay storyline blurred by over the top nonsense. Only SRK & his humour were bearable rest all of them were OVERACTING. Out of the  whole 3 1/2  hours of the movie 2 hours is spend on chutiagiri. <bad hindi swearing> direction. <bad hindi swearing> editor. <very bad hindi swearing> script, screenplay, dialogues.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 14, 2015)

*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTQyNDk3ODM1N15BMl5BanBnXkFtZTgwMTk1NjU5MzE@._V1_SY317_CR12,0,214,317_AL_.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jan 16, 2015)

*The fountain *
Boring.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The fountain *
> Boring.



wow. It's a slow movie but not boring.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> wow. It's a slow movie but not boring.



At first its interesting but after an hour when you almost know what the story is about it becomes boring.
Moreover There is nothing new in the movie except for the presentation. Maybe thats why it got mixed reviews.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 17, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The fountain *
> Boring.



I totally loved this movie.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 17, 2015)

i remember watching a few mins of the beginning of this movie 7-8 years back in my hostel, but then turned it off after sometime partly due to not getting what it was about other than the ailing wife and her husband's efforts or something like that, and partly as it felt boring. however, i saw a bit of its climax 2 days back on TV, and have decided to rewatch it fully this time. the premise though is not inspiring to me, but i really like the overall concept, as i highly like movies with subtle undertones of a non-conventional nature or/and having (deeper) meanings/messages to them, like the Baraka series, Ghost Dog, Life Cycles, The Peaceful Warrior, etc. (not many anyway). The Fountain at the outset now seems to me to be somewhat atleast touching that category, though the truth about which will be clear only when i have watched it; don't want to read about it on imdb or anywhere prior watching.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2015)

quan chi said:


> At first its interesting but after an hour when you almost know what the story is about it becomes boring.
> Moreover There is nothing new in the movie except for the presentation. Maybe thats why it got mixed reviews.



I had mixed feelings as well. But it grew on me. The concept, the art, and the execution.

I watched it again.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I totally loved this movie.



yep me too. Really liked the special fx - which was actually practical fx. It does not age.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2015)

*Taken 3 - 3/10* ...worst of the lot....had great expectations after seeing the trailer...pathetic action scenes except for few Liam Neeson chops


----------



## R2K (Jan 17, 2015)

^^
Why people fight with Liam Neeson baffles me . That guy is stronger than a bear and taller than a coconut tree.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 18, 2015)

*Happy new year*
I have few questions & few ideas.

Q1: Am I the only one who thinks I am far far better than farah khan & can direct a movie better than her?
Q2: Did the director of this movie ever passed the school level? Or only due to money she has become a director.
Q3: Is the average indian public so dumb?

I think

1. Homosexual people who wants to sleep with SRK may love this movie.
2. People who never had any educational background may love this movie.
3. People who never have seen any movie may consider it as an average flick.
4. A Xth standard student can write a far better essay than this film & I am serious because I have seen that.
5. Your dustbin is better than this movie.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 18, 2015)

^ Thanks for the lols.
Q3. Kinda yea. Look at the following of certain politicial parties. You'll know how stupid people are.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 18, 2015)

abhidev said:


> *Taken 3 - 3/10* ...worst of the lot....had great expectations after seeing the trailer...pathetic action scenes except for few Liam Neeson chops


was only faintly interested in taken 3 after seeing its poster (haven't watched its trailer), but taken 2 was a sign of how (bad) the 3rd iteration will be.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2015)

10 numberi said:


> *Happy new year*
> 
> 1. Homosexual people who wants to sleep with SRK may love this movie.



lol wut... why use homosexuals as a punching bag because of that sad movie. It's not like they are having sex all the time.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 18, 2015)

10 numberi said:


> *Happy new year*
> I have few questions & few ideas.
> 
> Q1: Am I the only one who thinks I am far far better than farah khan & can direct a movie better than her?
> ...



Q-   Why do you keep watching these kind of movies even though you clearly hate them ?    Do you still have hope that these directors would produce quality movies some day ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Q-   Why do you keep watching these kind of movies even though you clearly hate them ?    Do you still have hope that these directors would produce quality movies some day ?


It could be that you get to watch such movies by chance and you don't have any choice in the matter. Such as when you are traveling by bus and they play a pirated version of the same on their DVD players, or when you go or with friends and it's a general consensus to watch such a film.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It could be that you get to watch such movies by chance and you don't have any choice in the matter. Such as when you are traveling by bus and they play a pirated version of the same on their DVD players, or when you go or with friends and it's a general consensus to watch such a film.



The 2nd option sounds like a great chance to 
 - save some money
 - make good use of 3 hours
 - make new friends


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 19, 2015)

What if your wife or GF is fan of SRK?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2015)

They can watch the movie alone ..   No need for us to suffer because they like it

I mean if you enjoy movie with extreme gore / disturbing content  & if the wife/gf didn't like that genre, would you expect them to watch it with you ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What if your wife or GF is fan of SRK?



Avoid the torture and let her watch them alone 
Or you can tell her how much crappy SRK's movies have become and she should understand


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 19, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> They can watch the movie alone ..   No need for us to suffer because they like it
> 
> *I mean if you enjoy movie with extreme gore / disturbing content  & if the wife/gf didn't like that genre, would you expect them to watch it with you ?*



+100 for this man!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What if your wife or GF is fan of SRK?



Then GGWP game over.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Such as when you are traveling by bus and they play a pirated version of the same on their DVD players



This is the reason

*Roar - Tiger of the sundarbands
*This movie has amazing special fx, best tigers on screen (better than Life of Pi, Hangover, Dersu Uzala or any other movie you can think of with Tigers on screen). The Tigers are given a lot of footage, and there are glorious shots of A tiger jumping out of water onto a boat and killing a man, Tiger jumping onto a tree and killing a man, and Tigers jumping out of a water filling pit, tracking down men and killing them. Unfortunately, the movie shows all Tigers are inherently maneaters, which cannot be too aligned with the conservation message. There are also amazing shots of the sunderbans of Bangladesh, something never before seen on screen. The cinematography is amazing when not marred by sudden flourishes and pans. Unfortunately, there is a story, and people in the film, which makes the bits where the colour corrected white tiger with blue eyes and it's two normal coloured minions not on screen a dreadful trudge. There is some woman who is a female tarzan and some kind of environmentalist who acts as a guide for a group of people out to kill the white tiger as revenge. She explains to them that the tiger killed her whole family, but she still does not hold a grudge. In the end, they confront the Tiger and walk away without killing it, and the Tiger becomes best friends with the humans. 

*
Mardangi*
A female cop who is as badmouthed as her male colleages goes on a rampage and destroys a drug dealer / underage sex worker smuggling ring. The solution to a failing system which can't keep people with money and power in check is apparently vigilante justice. So she makes a bunch of teenage girls murder the perpetrator, and justice is _served_. There are some cheesy dialogues involving mice and dogs with lot's of sexual innuendo. 

*Ek tha tiger*
Salman Khan movies seem to have one plot point - look what a good heart he has. He is a bribe taking cop, but with a good heart. He is a criminal, but with a good heart. He is a warrior with a good heart. He is an angry, bumbling idiot who causes accidents to all around him, but with a good heart (Mujhse Shaadi Karogi). In this movie he is a spy, but with a good heart. This is sort of like Mr and Mrs Smith, but instead of the same agency the two agents are from ISI and RAW. They fall in love, escape the respective agencies, and roam the world, being occasionally spotted in CCTV cameras with incredibly high resolutions. Girish Karnad on screen is some kind of saving grace.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is the reason
> 
> *Roar - Tiger of the sundarbands
> *This movie has amazing special fx, best tigers on screen (better than Life of Pi, Hangover, Dersu Uzala or any other movie you can think of with Tigers on screen). The Tigers are given a lot of footage, and there are glorious shots of A tiger jumping out of water onto a boat and killing a man, Tiger jumping onto a tree and killing a man, and Tigers jumping out of a water filling pit, tracking down men and killing them. Unfortunately, the movie shows all Tigers are inherently maneaters, which cannot be too aligned with the conservation message. There are also amazing shots of the sunderbans of Bangladesh, something never before seen on screen. The cinematography is amazing when not marred by sudden flourishes and pans. Unfortunately, there is a story, and people in the film, which makes the bits where the colour corrected white tiger with blue eyes and it's two normal coloured minions not on screen a dreadful trudge. There is some woman who is a female tarzan and some kind of environmentalist who acts as a guide for a group of people out to kill the white tiger as revenge. She explains to them that the tiger killed her whole family, but she still does not hold a grudge. In the end, they confront the Tiger and walk away without killing it, and the Tiger becomes best friends with the humans.



The premise sounds awesome. This seems like one of those "So bad they're good" kind of movies.



Anorion said:


> *
> Mardangi*
> A female cop who is as badmouthed as her male colleages goes on a rampage and destroys a drug dealer / underage sex worker smuggling ring. The solution to a failing system which can't keep people with money and power in check is apparently vigilante justice. So she makes a bunch of teenage girls murder the perpetrator, and justice is _served_. There are some cheesy dialogues involving mice and dogs with lot's of sexual innuendo.



Again, same.



Anorion said:


> *Ek tha tiger*
> Salman Khan movies seem to have one plot point - look what a good heart he has. He is a bribe taking cop, but with a good heart. He is a criminal, but with a good heart. He is a warrior with a good heart. He is an angry, bumbling idiot who causes accidents to all around him, but with a good heart (Mujhse Shaadi Karogi). In this movie he is a spy, but with a good heart. This is sort of like Mr and Mrs Smith, but instead of the same agency the two agents are from ISI and RAW. They fall in love, escape the respective agencies, and roam the world, being occasionally spotted in CCTV cameras with incredibly high resolutions. Girish Karnad on screen is some kind of saving grace.



**** that guy. Why the hell is he even walking around free when he should be in jail for hunting an endangered species and for hit and run.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The premise sounds awesome. This seems like one of those "So bad they're good" kind of movies.



Yup that one is.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is the reason
> 
> *Roar - Tiger of the sundarbands
> *This movie has amazing special fx, best tigers on screen (better than Life of Pi, Hangover, Dersu Uzala or any other movie you can think of with Tigers on screen). The Tigers are given a lot of footage, and there are glorious shots of A tiger jumping out of water onto a boat and killing a man, Tiger jumping onto a tree and killing a man, and Tigers jumping out of a water filling pit, tracking down men and killing them. Unfortunately, the movie shows all Tigers are inherently maneaters, which cannot be too aligned with the conservation message. There are also amazing shots of the sunderbans of Bangladesh, something never before seen on screen. The cinematography is amazing when not marred by sudden flourishes and pans. Unfortunately, there is a story, and people in the film, which makes the bits where the colour corrected white tiger with blue eyes and it's two normal coloured minions not on screen a dreadful trudge. There is some woman who is a female tarzan and some kind of environmentalist who acts as a guide for a group of people out to kill the white tiger as revenge. She explains to them that the tiger killed her whole family, but she still does not hold a grudge. In the end, they confront the Tiger and walk away without killing it, and the Tiger becomes best friends with the humans.
> ...


Are you in some kind of assignment of watching hindi movies. I think you are. Under normal circumstance you would not have watched few movies that you have reviewed here lately.

Why not check out these films,

Aankho Dekhi
Dekh tamash dekh
B.A. Pass

Sonali Cable
Sona Spa


Manjunath
Mastram


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> Are you in some kind of assignment of watching hindi movies. I think you are. Under normal circumstance you would not have watched few movies that you have reviewed here lately.



Haha will watch Sonali Cable. But the thing is, watching these movies in Volvo. There is no option, although at times if the volume is not too loud I watch the movie remixed with electronica soundtrack.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Haha will watch Sonali Cable. But the thing is, watching these movies in Volvo. There is no option, although at times if the volume is not too loud I watch the movie remixed with electronica soundtrack.



Apart from "Sonali Cable" (I've seen that...willingly!) and "Sona Spa" rest were serious recommendation. Check them out


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]e-BVs-KCSiA[/YOUTUBE]
Chu*ia reboot. stupid reboot whatever you want to say. Their movies also becoming Bollywood standard only with good special effects.

Idiots guide to reboot. Get a decade old famous movie based on one of the popular titles. Add some c*utia dark tone & unnecessary pretentious intellectual narration to give emotion & depth to the story so that who don't have the capability to think realises how good this movie was.
Direct stupid rip off of superman remake.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2015)

10 numberi said:


> [YOUTUBE]e-BVs-KCSiA[/YOUTUBE]
> Chu*ia reboot. stupid reboot whatever you want to say. Their movies also becoming Bollywood standard only with good special effects.
> 
> Idiots guide to reboot. Get a decade old famous movie based on one of the popular titles. Add some c*utia dark done & unnecessary pretentious intellectual narration to give emotion & depth to the story so that who don't have the capability to think realises how good this movie was.
> Direct stupid rip off of superman remake.



man they're trying to change the origin story


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL, the poor movie hasn't even released and everyone is bashing it already. Having said that I think this is gonna be the cr@ppiest superhero sh!t ever. No respect for the source material at all. This is gonna be a BO bomb and then FOX would be left with no choice but to sell the franchise back to Marvel.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2015)

It looks like Interstellar and Watchmen had a baby


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2015)

It's like a cycle repeats, overdone to death superhero movies.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2015)

Uh seriously watched it again. Bet the exact same trailer can be made using footage from a bunch of other movies. Specifically Interstellar, Spiderman, Minority Report, Die Hard, Watchmen, XMen First Class, The Dark Knight Rises, War of the Worlds, Gone in 60 seconds, Akira and Hunger Games : Catching Fire.


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2015)

To all those, who bash FF reboot, learn their origins.
‘Fantastic Four’ Characters & Reboot Differences Explained


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah so...?
After learning it people with good taste will consider a garbage as a diamond? 
I don't know about others but I am well aware of its origins & I have specifically mentioned about the movie. Fantastic four's tone is different. In every superhero movie you don't start by the same old 100 times repeated intensifying music & keep everything dark to add a mystery to the scene & a stupid  recycled narration.
On a personal note I never liked any ultimate series not any elseworld series & so on.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 31, 2015)

Flash said:


> To all those, who bash FF reboot, learn their origins.
> ‘Fantastic Four’ Characters & Reboot Differences Explained



I have not watched the movie & not even bashing it but for me any movie should stand on its own,  the audience must not be required to read a book/watch comic to understand and appreciate the movie.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jan 31, 2015)

^^But those who are familiar with the source material shouldn't feel alienated as well. If you're making a film based on FF then it should feel like FF and not Interstellar or Dark Knight or Watchmen or whatever else people are comparing it to.


----------



## icebags (Jan 31, 2015)

last FF trilogy was good enough, i expected further continuation towards silver surfer , galactus ..... but instead why thek remake the same story again with a little tweaks or whatever .....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

icebags said:


> last* FF trilogy* was good enough, i expected further continuation towards silver surfer , galactus ..... but instead why thek remake the same story again with a little tweaks or whatever .....



IIRC, they cancelled the third movie. So, it remained as duology. I was hoping to see Franklin Richards in it.


----------



## icebags (Jan 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IIRC, they cancelled the third movie. So, it remained as duology. I was hoping to see Franklin Richards in it.



my bad ! but they were good enough.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2015)

Taken 3


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fast and furious series. If yoy understand physics and science good enough... You'll be like "WTF?" all the time.


----------



## Aanjaneyan (Apr 15, 2015)

Most rediculous movie I had ever seen was chandani chawk to china. And I hate all bollywood movies dubbed from tollywood. Those movies were only good to watch in tamil.


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2015)

*Jupiter ascending*
This movie had a story but the the Wachowskis spoiled it with bad & cliched screenplay & settings. Heavily inspired from some popular games like Enslaved etc etc.


----------



## quan chi (May 23, 2015)

*Roy*
Just to prove that a good painting is a painting which can say an entire story, the director of this film makes the viewers suffer with boredom for 146 mins.
There is nothing in this movie  I could not get wtf was the motive or point of this film.

Anyways this film heavily promotes these things 1. Alcohol with ice cubes. 2. Smoking & lots of smoking. 3. Tea,coffee. 4. Godrej security systems.


----------



## R2K (May 23, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Fast and furious series. If yoy understand physics and science good enough... You'll be like "WTF?" all the time.



Fast and furious is meant for people who are interested in cars. And thats the prime reason every one of those movies are guaranteed hits as there are millions of car enthusiasts all around the world. The makers of the FF don't give a rat's a$$ about physics (same goes for all tamil movies too apparently)


----------



## quan chi (May 31, 2015)

*Defective byomkesh bakshi*
Could have been better but was marred by poor cliched settings and lack of originality. Its an wannabe blockbuster western suspense thriller. First half is okay but later it literally bores you.


----------



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)

San Andreas quake and the whole harry potter series.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2015)

*Ladies vs. Ricky Bahl*

In first view this movie may appear smart. Then, if you keep thinking what you've actually seen, you would start hating yourself for even considering it as smart.

This movie is wrong in so many places that I can't even pick one point.
Avoid.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

*All marvel* craps.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> *All marvel* craps.


May be you can post, one or two lines for such Marvel hate!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2015)

*Kuch Kuch Locha Hain (2015)*
Crap movie....only meant to see for Sunny Leone


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> *All marvel* craps.


Are you a DC fanboi?


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Are you a DC fanboi?



DC releases 1 or 2 movies per year which are somewhat different from each other. Marvel releases same CGI overdosed 4-5 crap  every year which bores the hell out of you.
Moreover The avengers was just an okay movie which was overhyped.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *Kuch Kuch Locha Hain (2015)*
> Crap movie....only meant to see for Sunny Leone



Not meant to be seen even then.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> DC releases 1 or 2 movies per year which are somewhat different from each other. Marvel releases same CGI overdosed 4-5 crap  every year which bores the hell out of you.
> Moreover The avengers was just an okay movie which was overhyped.


DC is reluctant to try their superheroes on a grand scale with feature films, except for the Nolan Batman trilogy and Man of steel. On the other side, Marvel is on roller coaster ride after their grand success with the Iron man and continued to bring out their whole franchise. 

DC is just late to the party.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> *All marvel* craps.



Either you don't understand them or don't want to watch interlinked movies.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Either you don't understand them



Hmm... can you please be more specific on this part.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2015)

rowdy said:


> Hmm... can you please be more specific on this part.


I meant you don't get what is happening and why it is happening in the story. Comic based movies usually deviate from the comics themselves. Plus, these are superhero movies, one can't expect CGI to be a minimum in them.

Only if marvel had got the rights of F4, Spiderman, X-Men, Hellboy, Ghost Rider back before the start of avengers phase 1, we could've seen even better movies.


----------



## deadman20 (Jun 11, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *The fountain *
> Boring.



Not that boring, 1 time watch


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 12, 2015)

Has anyone put on "American Hustle". Overrated...


----------



## quan chi (Jul 8, 2015)

*Bombay Velvet*
Worst boring movie.
It lacks the heart as well as the punch. Poor direction almost non existent script, dialogues etc.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 11, 2015)

*The Chronicles of Narnia - The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe*
First half is good second half is pathetically as well as hilariously bad.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 12, 2015)

*A Serbian Film*
*Visitor Q*
*Malancholie*

or you can just watch them, i wont stop you..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 13, 2015)

The Vice
Ted 2 (seriously its bad)
 Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2015)

Chappie - cant believe its the same director who made District 9, 

Chappie is one stupid movie with overacting Hugh Jackman, Dev Patel and an idiotic robot. Hugh Jackman should not have done this movie, Dev patel is again overacting and lack of experience, the story has many loopholes. waste of time


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 24, 2015)

Poltergeist 2015 was crap. 
Ouija was terrible. 



nikh1996 said:


> Has anyone put on "American Hustle". Overrated...


I thought American Hustle was very good movie. 


Skyh3ck said:


> Chappie - cant believe its the same director who made District 9,
> 
> Chappie is one stupid movie with overacting Hugh Jackman, Dev Patel and an idiotic robot. Hugh Jackman should not have done this movie, Dev patel is again overacting and lack of experience, the story has many loopholes. waste of time


I really did like Chappie. I don't understand the hate for the movie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't watch *Bajrangi Bhaijan*

*Antman* (english) got a *single show* at *10:40 PM* in all of Raipur. 

All this because of that criminal's movie which was launched last week. -_-  
He already got off easy by the hands of the "law", don't let him take more money from your pockets.

Don't know and don't care about the hindi dub.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't watch *Bajrangi Bhaijan*
> 
> *Antman* (english) got a *single show* at *10:40 PM* in all of Raipur.
> 
> ...


Same here..the only English show in Nagpur is at 11 pm..lol..nuts


----------



## Ricky (Aug 1, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> I really did like Chappie. I don't understand the hate for the movie.




Chappie was a fun to watch but was actually a stupid movie.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2015)

*August Underground Series*

Don't watch this it is X-Rated torch-er movie


----------



## quan chi (Sep 7, 2015)

*Scooby-Doo! And Kiss: Rock and Roll Mystery *


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 7, 2015)

If Malayalam is taking into consideration, please don't watch "*Utopiayile Rajav*" ..!!

I've just gone to that movie when I was just bored  doing nothing in my home, but after seeing that movie I've realized sitting at home doing nothing was better


----------



## quan chi (Sep 13, 2015)

*space cowboys*(my view)
overacting and stupid dialogues.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 21, 2015)

*2012*
_Ch******nti ki hadh hoti hai_ but this movie breaks all of it.Some irritating characters, unwanted scenes, cliche, stupid dialogues &... leave it. If you want to try then only see it for the special effects. Could have been better had they removed around 45 mins from the movie & had added something decent instead of cliche after cliche.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hate Story 2 

Stay away. There is nothing in it worth investing your time. Nothing at all.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2015)

*The jewel of the nile*
Acting as a successor of romancing with the stone. Compared to the first movie this movie is totally bad. Tintin inspired characters & a poor story. Avoid.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2015)

*The man from u.n.c.l.e*
Predictable, boring towards the end.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 10, 2015)

Ch**iapa is back with some talented experienced actors doing stupidity with some %^&**.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2015)

have to accept there is some kind of cultural decoherance maybe there is a section that feels disengaged with the kind of movies coming out of bollywood.
But if you like such movies, going by the formula, this is really good. Cinematography is mindbogglingly beautiful, it pushes the right buttons, has the feels, donno why I am so excite


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2015)

You are an aberration


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 22, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *Django Unchained (2012)*
> Sorry saw it another time and that big big flaw in the story is just irritating. Wrongly rated at IMDB & one of tarantino's bad movie.
> Broomhilda has a whipped back. r mark on her cheek & doesn't even worth 300$. Mr candie wont care for such a small amount as 300$ & may even refuse to sell her. Fine.
> Now according to Schultz if a farmer does not agrees to sell his horse then buy the farm by offering a ridiculous amount then he will be compelled to sell the horse too.
> If the point is to make an offer the other cant refuse then why not pay that 12000$ for broomhilda only? why the masquerade?



The point is they were not gonna buy the farm in the first place.. THey offered to buy the farm but as soon as they got broomhilda, and escaped the compound they would have invalidated the cheque and get the f*** out of there as soon as possible
But the plan was ruined by the black guy played by Samuel Jackson


----------



## quan chi (Nov 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> The point is they were not gonna buy the farm in the first place.. THey offered to buy the farm but as soon as they got broomhilda, and escaped the compound they would have invalidated the cheque and get the f*** out of there as soon as possible
> But the plan was ruined by the black guy played by Samuel Jackson



Yes but whats the point?
Even Mr Candi wanted to part with her. They could have easily got her even with 1000$ since as already mentioned she was worth no more than 300$. Yes they would not have got the attention of mr candi in that matter but there could have been other ways.

Anyways the story somewhat looses the track here mainly to make room for the action I suppose.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 23, 2015)

*Prem Ratan Dhan Payo (2015)* - First Salman movie I watched in theatres in many years (last one was Bodyguard, IIRC) and I'm thankful to my sister that I didn't have to pay for it. It was still unbearable though but somehow I managed to give her company for the whole duration of the film and finally when that pathetic excuse for a film ended I found out that she didn't like it either which was surprising coming from a HUGE Sallu fan. Well, not that surprising coz it was probably one of the worst Sallu flicks ever and like most of his films this is most definitely a 'Must NOT Watch' movie. _4/10_ 

*American Ultra (2015)* - A mindless action flick. Watchable only if you have nothing else to watch, otherwise don't bother. _5/10_


----------



## quan chi (Dec 17, 2015)

*The visit*
Irritating kids & some of their dialogues. Also poor direction with a found footage genre theme. If it was shot properly with some decent dialogues then it would have been an interesting watch. M night shyamalan unfortunately is a flop master.


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2015)

*Attack on Titan: End of the world *- Except for the CGI, nothing's great in the movie. A disgrace to its anime, in the likes of Dragonball:Evolution. Atleast, the first part was better than the second part.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure if anyone has read this:
*www.quora.com/What-are-some-of-the-most-nonsense-Bollywood-movies


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2016)

*Kya kool hai hum 3*
No class or standard a total c******a. Compared to the first this film is nowhere near it. From the end credits you can make out that they had no script or dialogues.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 17, 2016)

*Steve jobs* 2015 film
Starts good but towards the end it looses its quality.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 18, 2016)

Skyh3ck said:


> Chappie - cant believe its the same director who made District 9,
> 
> Chappie is one stupid movie with overacting Hugh Jackman, Dev Patel and an idiotic robot. Hugh Jackman should not have done this movie, Dev patel is again overacting and lack of experience, the story has many loopholes. waste of time



The whole idea was nice but the choice of actors was wrong.. I for once liked the story and the two rapper characters..


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2016)

Airlift
Thought for many days where to place it. Since we don't have a maybe watch thread therefore I'm placing it here.
As a movie it fails a big time. In ratings it should not go above 5.5. I have no Idea how this movie got so much rating. Even an average movie viewer may find this movie somewhat average. Maybe rated high by persons associated with the movie who knows. 
Anyways the biggest problems this movie have are its direction & editing. Some scenes looks forced & dumb & some looks well...pardon my language downright chu****a. Since there are not too much of movie elements in the story therefore they could have taken some more time to make things more creative & interesting. It looks rushed.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2016)

*Sanam Re...*

I had no idea that this movie directed by Divya Khosla Kumar of Yaariyan.. a complete waste of time. Apparently she (director) thinks that exotic locations, beautiful (near to perfect) actors are sufficient for Bollywood movie. Looks like someone gave money to average passout of art school and here we have the movie. Generally Indian movies has USP of emotions, she "f@cked" that all. Totally awkward, unrealistic , must not watch.. even if you are watching on DVD..
Divya Khosla Kumar is now in strict NO-NO list.. its true that beauty and brains hardly comes together. 





quan chi said:


> Airlift
> Thought for many days where to place it. Since we don't have a maybe watch thread therefore I'm placing it here.
> As a movie it fails a big time. In ratings it should not go above 5.5. I have no Idea how this movie got so much rating. Even an average movie viewer may find this movie somewhat average. Maybe rated high by persons associated with the movie who knows.
> Anyways the biggest problems this movie have are its direction & editing. Some scenes looks forced & dumb & some looks well...pardon my language downright chu****a. Since there are not too much of movie elements in the story therefore they could have taken some more time to make things more creative & interesting. It looks rushed.



I have seen people liking this movie, when movie finished, they had satisfaction as I had after watching "Schindler's list ". Ofcourse there is no comparison between both at all but I think average Indian those are only exposed to all kind of shits by directors where they think viewers are stupid , this movie is far better than those and connects to emotions lots of time and yes there is patriotism in there, which also clicked..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2016)

All through the movie I thought in Airlift there will be something which will really stand out.
Some unexpected event some confrontation.
I was disappointed except couple of scenes.


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2016)

*Ghayal once again*
Another of those c****tic movies. There are so many so many flaws. Infact the base of the plot has such a big flaw which you really cannot ignore. script/screenplay & dialogues most of them are average to mediocre maybe one or two are okaish. Bad direction. Its clear that the makers didn't even thought a bit on the story. 

_Ab koi Ch***a movie ko c***** na bole to fir kya bole?_ 
Still if somebody thinks otherwise then feel free to ask me I will list out all the big stupid flaws which you must clear to convince us all that it actually is not a stupidity but has some other meaning.


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *Ghayal once again*
> Another of those c****tic movies. There are so many so many flaws. Infact the base of the plot has such a big flaw which you really cannot ignore. script/screenplay & dialogues most of them are average to mediocre maybe one or two are okaish. Bad direction. Its clear that the makers didn't even thought a bit on the story.
> 
> _Ab koi Ch***a movie ko c***** na bole to fir kya bole?_
> Still if somebody thinks otherwise then feel free to ask me I will list out all the big stupid flaws which you must clear to convince us all that it actually is not a stupidity but has some other meaning.



Bhai you did a great favor to me for posting on this. Was thinking of watching this one.
Now I would ensure I don't go anywhere near this. 
It helps matters that my wife doesn't like Sunny Deol.


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Bhai you did a great favor to me for posting on this. Was thinking of watching this one.
> Now I would ensure I don't go anywhere near this.
> It helps matters that my wife doesn't like Sunny Deol.



I was lured to watch this movie due to those false IMDB ratings, which now I suspect has been rated by the people associated with the film. There are many irritating characters especially those college students (That guy who played the lawyer's son was okay).

The film's tone is serious but you will find most of those intense scenes either funny,disgusting or downright boring.

ps: you can watch this movie alone & please be attentive (I know that can be hard for a movie like this) then you are guaranteed to laugh like crazy at some scenes.


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2016)

*Gods of egypt*
Not a good movie. Rated properly at the popular rating sites.

- - - Updated - - -

*zoolander 2*
Yak thoo..


----------



## quan chi (May 22, 2016)

*The andromeda strain*
Wannabe 2001:a space odyssey. Bad script, average direction feels pretentious.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2016)

quan chi said:


> *zoolander 2*
> Yak thoo..



Waak....thooo :vomit_NF:


----------



## quan chi (Jun 17, 2016)

*The Huntsman: Winter's War*
If you think most of the bollywood movies are stupid then you are wrong. This movie might have been inspired from one of those bollywood films. Stupid script,bad screenplay...I even don't know why this movie has been made.

Serious scenes feels so funny...in short avoid.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2016)

Great Grand masti -- Bakwas


----------



## swatkat (Jul 29, 2016)

"Desperation", based on Stephen King novel.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 22, 2016)

*Houseful 3*
This movie should be in the top 5 list of movies which literally tortures your brain.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 28, 2016)

Independence Day Resurrection 2016 - 4/10

Movie is compiled with much action scenes shot at different location without a logical plot.Nothing like first movie

Lights out - 4/10

Stupid plot with no good enough horror scene most of the movie there is talking which isn't mainly a advantage for this genre






Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## 101gamzer (Jan 13, 2017)

Jason bourne

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2017)

*Max Steel (2016) - 4/10*
Worst Hero..Worst Script and Worst Story...Everything Worst.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Jungle Book English version.
(Don't watch if you watched it in Hindi)

For 1st page, there are many adult, r rated, porn movies which have good stories.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 10, 2017)

do not use p*rn word on this forum. Its restricted. For the sake of forum actually. And "adult" was enough to give us the real picture so there wasn't any need to use that word.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> do not use p*rn word on this forum. Its restricted. For the sake of forum actually. And "adult" was enough to give us the real picture so there wasn't any need to use that word.


OK. But p*rn word mentioned on first page. Do check it.
I think everyone matured enough, so why restriction?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 10, 2017)

lol. my bad. but do not post anything related to porn. Its only about maturity of users of this forum but for the sake of forum. can anyone explain how google indexing works?? i am not sure that's why asking old members to explain. or i might be completely wrong in understanding the main reason behind these restrictions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2017)

[MENTION=325861]TigerKing[/MENTION]: This is not a debate thread and your post feels like contradicting statement to the post#2 of this thread.

Well, you can post any movie which u didn't like but this should not include "A" rated movies or 18+....I hope u got my point


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=325861]TigerKing[/MENTION]: This is not a debate thread and your post feels like contradicting statement to the post#2 of this thread.
> 
> Well, you can post any movie which u didn't like but this should not include "A" rated movies or 18+....I hope u got my point



I know that. I was not debating. Adult movies mentioned in earlier post, before replying I read those that's why mentioned.

Ohk, will not include any adult movies in future post for this thread.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I know that. I was not debating. Adult movies mentioned in earlier post, before replying I read those that's why mentioned.
> 
> Ohk, will not include any adult movies in future post for this thread.



RIP English.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 14, 2017)

anirbandd said:


> RIP English.


??
Please point out mistakes.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 14, 2017)

^


TigerKing said:


> I know that. I was not debating. Adult movies mentioned in earlier post, before replying I read those that's why mentioned.
> 
> Ohk, will not include any adult movies in future post for this thread.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2017)

*The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor *
Stupid, boring & idiotic. Its a forced movie. A perfect example of how to ruin a franchise.


----------



## quan chi (May 12, 2017)

*Independence day resurgence
*
Worst, boring, poorly acted/scripted/directed  movie. Anybody who likes this movie either has no taste for movies or might be a child.  Watch the original again or better watch some flop bollywood movies even some of them would be better than this.


----------



## quan chi (Jul 2, 2017)

*The fate of the furious.
*
How TF it got 7 at IMDB. Which type of audience liked this bad movie. poor poor cringe worthy dialogue, script  cliched scenes..bad direction very bad acting by cipher or dont know if she was written like that. only few scenes were good. Its like a better version of dhoom 3. Not at all recommended.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell *
*Passengers*


----------



## quan chi (Jul 5, 2017)

*The fifth element*
Boring & garbage. Don't understand how this garbage became a hit? People pay to see this kind of shit.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 6, 2017)

*Alien Covenant*
I liked Prometheus. But this films is totally weakest of the series. Better to avoid even if you are an alien fan.


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2018)

*Judwaa 2*
Nope I didn't had the courage to see the entire movie.. By mistake saw few scenes from the movie maybe max watched around 1 hr of it then I couldn't take it anymore. Honestly the original judwaa looks like a masterpiece in front of this movie. Acting, cast & dialogues were far superior in the original. The dialogues are poor, weak screenplay, acting is dumb, direction is worse. Those heroines were very irritating when they tried to act. Its a total nonsense movie. I don't know made for which type of viewers.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2018)

quan chi said:


> *The fifth element*
> Boring & garbage. Don't understand how this garbage became a hit? People pay to see this kind of shit.


I actually found it kind of funny. Yes, its a really cliche movie, but it's one of those cult classics I think.



quan chi said:


> *Alien Covenant*
> I liked Prometheus. But this films is totally weakest of the series. Better to avoid even if you are an alien fan.


Agreed. In my opinion, the whole movie fell apart when they walk around on an uncharted planet that they have never been to before without wearing any kind of protective gear. Yes, the atmosphere is breathable, but there are also alien contagions and what not. And just as I guessed, this becomes a plot point later as few of the crew get exposed. Anything that comes after this did not have any impact on me whatsoever.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2018)

Alien Covenant was a total dissapointment, they relied more on "shock" horror as compared to subtler approach in the first Alien movie.
Still, Aliens is still my most favourite in the series.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2018)

30 Days of Night: Dark Days (2010) - compared to the first one this one is so boring and bland.


----------

